#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-12
<huan_> 2
<huan_> làm sao để xem tv online
<nobawk> cài chương trình?
<huan_> xem trên gametv.vn
<huan_> trên win thì nó xem trực tiếp bằng IE
<huan_> 2
<huan_> ai có biết cài game chiến dấu thời gian thực??
<lmq2401> huan_: là game gì?
<lmq2401> huan_: cụ thể là game gì?
<huan_> O D.A
<huan_> nó tương tự như đế chế ý mà
<lmq2401> huan_: thêm địa chỉ kho của nó vào rồi cài
<lmq2401> hình như nó vẫn còn đang được phát triển lên
<huan_> chưa chơi được hả
<lmq2401> huan_: tự tìm hiểu trên trang chủ của nó đi!
<Moorbit> 29366/33107 rooms :D
<vubuntor375> chào các bạn, mình mới sử dụng Ubuntu, gặp vấn đề về cài đặt Font. Làm theo hướng dẫn của diễn đàn nhưng vẫn ko fix được
<vubuntor181> alo
<vubuntor181> có ai ko
<vubuntor375> nhờ các bạn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor181> cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor375> cám ơn
<vubuntor181> aloooo
<vubuntor181> help me
<vubuntor375> các supporter đi vắng hết rồi
<vubuntor141> tren dien dan co hd ma, len do tim :)
<vubuntor375> làm hoài mà ko xong
 * vubuntor141 dang trong win nen k nho ma  giup dc :D
<vubuntor141> ma search tren google oi bai huong dan rat cu the, co kem car goi nen san cac fonts tai ve giai nen ra la ok mo
<vubuntor375> đã search, đã cài 1 số gói deb
<vubuntor375> những vẫn ko fix hoàn toàn
<vubuntor375> :)
<vubuntor141> the coppy fonts cua win sang :D
<vubuntor141> cac chien gia support homnay di vang het oi
<vubuntor141> bac chiu kho cho sn C4Noc len vay :D
<vubuntor141> zj3t3mju: anh ra giup nguoi ta de :)
<vubuntor141> vubuntor375: cho xiu xiu  sn C4Noc len ma hoi :D
<Moorbit> sn <== ?
 * vubuntor141 sn = sieu nhan 
<vubuntor141> Who is Moorbit ?
<Moorbit> ah`
<vubuntor375> mình có cái usb 3G Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05c8:0403 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink). Làm theo hướng dẫn của diễn đàn nhưng ko làm được
<vubuntor375> các banj giups với
<vubuntor375> cám ơn
<vubuntor141> sang #vnluser co nhieu chien gia dang onl ma  hoi :)
<_Tux_> móa giờ dẫn hết sang #vnluser
<_Tux_> để làm gì
<_Tux_> bên đó toàn gà chỉ chém gió thôi =))
<vubuntor141> _Tux_, zj3t3mju, rmrf  sao hong chiu ra giup nguoi ta gioi
<vubuntor375> mình có cái usb 3G Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05c8:0403 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink). Làm theo hướng dẫn của diễn đàn nhưng ko làm được
<_Tux_> vubuntor141: không được như thế nào
 * vubuntor141 sn C4Noc chua binh minh, chien gia nobawk ve que an TT, hem co nguoi support :D
<vubuntor141> _Tux_: sao lai tab vao em :D
<vubuntor141> nguoi hoi la 375 mo
<vubuntor141> vubuntor375: chien Tux ra  do, bac hoi di kia
<vubuntor141> oh chien gia 3g afterlastangel len oi
<_Tux_> =))
 * vubuntor141 nho la ngay xua cung mac vu 3g duoc chien gia afterlastangel chi day :)
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> -ss
<afterlastangel> vubuntor141: :-ss nguy hiểm quá, núp
<afterlastangel> vubuntor141: tụi kia mới vừa sửa dây ADSL xong, mưa bão nó rớt data rate trầm trọng luôn :((
<vubuntor181> alooooooooooooo
<vubuntor181> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor141> vubuntor375: hoi xong ngủ òi à, 3g thì hỏi chien gia afterlastangel kia kìa
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> 3G nào
<vubuntor141> afterlastangel: :D
<afterlastangel> ubuntu nào mới được
<vubuntor181> mình có máy win 7
<vubuntor181> và 1 máy file server centos
<vubuntor181> mình ket noi win7 den server
<vubuntor181> thì ko dc
<vubuntor181> nó cứ hỏi user pass
<vubuntor181> nhưng đánh hoài ko dc
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> sửa file cấu hình trong samba 1 chút
<vubuntor181> nếu //IP
<afterlastangel> mà sửa cái gì thì mình quên mất rồi :D
<vubuntor181> thì bị denied
<afterlastangel> //IP/C$ thì được đó
<vubuntor181> ax
<afterlastangel> //IP/$C
<afterlastangel> chả nhớ nữa
<afterlastangel> ;))
<afterlastangel> nói chung vào share folder thì được
<afterlastangel> sửa cái gì quên thật rồi
<afterlastangel> dùng cách đây 2 năm rồi
<vubuntor181> từ win vào linux
<afterlastangel> giờ ko còn máy nào xài windows nữa nên cũng chả nhớ cái đó làm gì :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor141: smbpasswd cái acc nào đó chưa
<vubuntor181> à mình chứng thực wa ad
<vubuntor181> các máy khác xài xp
<vubuntor141> _Tux_: sao cứ tab em chứ, em có hỏi đâu :(
<vubuntor181> thì account ad vào dc binh thuong het
 * _Tux_ ếu biết ad, núp
<vubuntor181> còn win7 thì nó cứ hỏi
<vubuntor181> đừng núp
<vubuntor181> ra chơi đi
 * vubuntor141 anh Tux nói hư, tự phạt đi :)
<_Tux_> bảo bọn dùng Win7 cài XP đê =))
<vubuntor181> hix win7 là sếp
<vubuntor181> sao bảo
<vubuntor181> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor141: bảo sếp
<_Tux_> mày muốn xem file trên serv thì cài linux hoặc xp
<_Tux_> centos nó ghét win7
<_Tux_> "Ông có giỏi thì đi mà cấu hình" =))
<vubuntor141> :D
<vubuntor181> ổng bảo
<vubuntor181> tao ko thích cấu hình
<vubuntor181> tao thích đuổi việc mài
<vubuntor181> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor141: lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor181: thế cũng phải hỏi
<_Tux_> thì nghỉ chứ sao
<_Tux_> kiếm chỗ nào toàn máy linux mà làm
<vubuntor181> ax
<vubuntor181> chỗ nào mà có
<afterlastangel> mấy siêu nhân giúp với
<afterlastangel> ...........
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: thứ 7 này đi tổ chức Sfoftware Freedom Day :-w
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: này?
<afterlastangel> ???
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: sao
<vubuntor181> alo
<vubuntor181> alo
<vubuntor181> alo
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: thì t7 nào?
<afterlastangel> thứ 7 này
<afterlastangel> chứ nào
<vubuntor181> after Æ¡i
<zj3t3mju> t7 này về quê rồi
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: tưởng 24/9?
<vubuntor181> bác nhớ chỉnh cái ji trong linux ko
<vubuntor181> để win7 vào dc
<vubuntor181> ?
<vubuntor181> after oi
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: thứ 7 thứ 3
<C4NoC> vubuntor141, grub
<vubuntor141> C4NoC: bò lên h mới hỏi
<vubuntor141> :(
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: THỨ 7 này rảnh đi chơi ko anh
 * C4NoC xoa xoa vubuntor141 
<geminious> quả này khéo tìm lại 10.10 mà cài mất
<geminious> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/31-tuxlogo.png
<vubuntor375> hallo
<vubuntor375> mình có cái usb 3G Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05c8:0403 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink). Làm theo hướng dẫn của diễn đàn nhưng ko làm được
<vubuntor099> chào các bạn
<vubuntor099> nhờ các bạn giúp về usb 3G với
<vubuntor099> mình dùng ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor099> làm theo hướng dẫn của diễn đàn rất nhiều cách mà ko được
<vubuntor099> help
<vubuntor099> hi
<vubuntor099> có ai ko? nhờ giúp đỡ
<vubuntor099> hi
<Tux|Windoof> hi
<vubuntor099> bạn giúp mình kết nối usb3G với
<vubuntor099> làm theo hướng dẫn trên diễn đàn nhiều cách mà ko được
<vubuntor099> hi
<vubuntor099> 3
<vubuntor099> hi
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor099: USB 3G của thằng nào ?
<vubuntor099> ban doi ti
<vubuntor099> Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink)
<vubuntor099> mới cài ubuntu thì dùng nó được
<vubuntor099> update lên thì ko nhân nữa
<vubuntor099> làm đủ cách nhưng vẫn ko ok
<vubuntor099> bạn có cần dùng teamviewer ko
<vubuntor099> mình gởi ID và pass
<Tux|Windoof> .g Cheng Uei ubuntu driver
<bkphenny> Tux|Windoof: http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/linux-uvc-devel/2011-July/006725.html
<bksupybot`> Title: [Linux-uvc-devel] 05c8:0403 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink) (at lists.berlios.de)
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor099: bạn gửi id và pass cho mình thử coi
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor099: mà bạn dùng 3G của hãng nào
<vubuntor099> OK bạn
<vubuntor099> 907 858 528
<vubuntor099> 6138
<vubuntor099> @bkphenny: trang nay ko co thong tin
<vubuntor099> holle
<vubuntor099> hi
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor099: nó báo không connect là sao bạn ?
<vubuntor099> ko bạn
<vubuntor099> nó nhận thiết bị
<vubuntor099> nhưng ko connect được
<vubuntor099> ko có mobile broadband
<vubuntor099> thử làm theo cách này http://www.pcworld.com.vn/articles/cong-nghe/ung-dung/2010/12/1222783/ket-noi-usb-modem-3g-tren-linux/
<bksupybot`> Title: Kết nối USB modem 3G trên Linux - PC World VN (at www.pcworld.com.vn)
<vubuntor099> cũng potay
<vubuntor099> diễn đàn tạo 1 số file cũng potay
<vubuntor099> chán
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> .g foxlink network manager
<bkphenny> n0bawk: http://www.linkedin.com/title/senior+director/at-foxlink/
<bksupybot`> Title: Foxlink Senior director profiles | LinkedIn (at www.linkedin.com)
<n0bawk> dmesg coi xem nó nhận được device chưa
<vubuntor099> nhận rồi
<vubuntor099> [ 1699.227734] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Global   MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<n0bawk> nó nhận là storage thì ko được rồi
<vubuntor099> làm sao cho nó nhận moderm
<vubuntor099> ???
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: dùng bản ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor099> 11.04
<n0bawk> cho xin hết cái đoạn dmesg xem
<vubuntor099> [    1.243405] pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X [    1.243501] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: setting latency timer to 64 [    1.243554] pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X [    1.243644] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64 [    1.243695] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X [    1.243812] pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt [    1.243817] pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.0:pcie0
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor099
<ubot2`> vubuntor099: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor099> http://paste.ubuntu.com/687421/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: trong cái file manager có thấy nó ko?
<vubuntor099> đọc được nội dung ko bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: có thấy thì eject nó ra
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: rồi dmesg lại xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: lsusb nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor099> ko thấy phần đó, trong my computer chỉ có hiện lên phần Global MMC Storage (access permision: unknown)
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: chính nó đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: eject cái MMC storage
<vubuntor099> ko eject được
<vubuntor099> lsusb => http://paste.ubuntu.com/687423/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: bật cái file manager lên
<vubuntor099> ok
<vubuntor099> rồi sao nữa bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: có thấy cái mmc ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: eject nó
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: usb 3g mã hiệu gì
<vubuntor099> ko biết
<vubuntor099> loại này của Trung Quốc
<vubuntor099> ko có ghi mã gì cả
<n0bawk> cố coi lại có mã miếc gì ko
<n0bawk> chứ chắc là cái id sai rồi
<vubuntor099> uh, có teamviewer ko?
<n0bawk> ko
<vubuntor099> mới cài ubuntu thì dùng được
<vubuntor099> sao đó nó diếc luôn
<vubuntor099> chán
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: làm gì mà nó chết?
<C4NoC> lulz
<n0bawk> cài usb switch chưa
<vubuntor099> rồi
<C4NoC> thế cài lại ubuntu
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor099> chết chắc
<C4NoC> sao chết?
<vubuntor099> bao nhiêu sờtare
<C4NoC> 15p là xong
<vubuntor099> bao nhiêu soft
<C4NoC> backup lại
<n0bawk> viết cái script
<C4NoC> cái folder cache
<n0bawk> cài xong chạy lại nó tự down về cài lolz
<vubuntor099> ko biết viết cái đó
<vubuntor099> vì mới dùng unbuntu thôi
<vubuntor099> chắc cài lại thôi
<C4NoC> copy hết /var/cache/apt... gì đó
<C4NoC> mấy file .deb á
<C4NoC> cài lại thì thả dzô đó
<vubuntor099> chủ yếu là deb
<C4NoC> update, cài soft cho lẹ
<vubuntor099> mấy cái khác có source hết
<vubuntor099> :)
<vubuntor099> thôi reinstall lại
<vubuntor099> cám ơn các bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: thôi lo chữa cái 3g đi
<n0bawk> có khi ko phải cài lại đâu
<vubuntor099> usb3g này ko phải của Viettel/Mobi/Vina
<n0bawk> ờ dâu cầnnó phải là của viettel mobil hay vina
<n0bawk> thử cài cái usb mode switch vào xem
<n0bawk> rồi dùng vvdial
<n0bawk> tắt cái zeroCD đi luôn
<n0bawk> cái này chắc là của bọn qualcom
<vubuntor099> Ok, đang thử
<vubuntor099> đúng rồi
<vubuntor099> ko qualcom
<vubuntor099> chứ ko phải Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: http://melengo.wordpress.com/2011/04/16/seting-modem-advan-dt8-ht-di-ubuntu-10-10/
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: cái này có cái id giống của bạn
<vubuntor099> bề ngoài giống
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: ờ thế chính nó rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor099: dùng google translate mà đọc, thử tiếng indonesian coi
<vubuntor353> xin chào
<vubuntor353> có ai ko? Cho mình hỏi 1 chút
<n0bawk> hỏi chi
<vubuntor353> bạn cho mình hỏi là quyền group và owner là như thế nào
<vubuntor353> mình mới dùng ubuntu nên chưa rõ
<Moorbit> hoi? ngu
<Moorbit> ping ChanServ
<vubuntor807> cac ban oi
<vubuntor807> co ai ranh cho minh hoi 1 chut duoc khong
<vubuntor807> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor807: chào bạn
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor807
<ubot2`> vubuntor807: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor807> minh vua lam quen voi ubuntu
<vubuntor807> thanh menu o ben trai
<vubuntor807> lam sao de cho luon luon hien ra
<vubuntor807> vi neu vao firefox thi thanh menu se bi hinde
<vubuntor807> lam minh hoi kho su dung
<vubuntor807> minh khong biet chinh o dau
<Stanley00> vubuntor807: bạn cài gconf-editor, vào /apps/compiz-1/unityshell/hidemode chọn lại là alway show sẽ thấy
<vubuntor807> ok de minh thu nhe
<vubuntor807> co gi se hoi tiep :) thanks all
<Stanley00> vubuntor807: bạn xem thêm qua link này nha http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<bksupybot`> Title: 11.04 - How can I configure Unity? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor807> cai ban neu tren co phai la bo chinh sua cau hinh khong ah.
<vubuntor807> vi minh cai ubuntu lang tieng viet
<Stanley00> bạn đã cài gconf-editor vào chưa?
<vubuntor807> minh vua cai dat CCSM vao may roi
<Stanley00> vubuntor807: ờ, ccsm thì dễ hơn, bạn xme hướng dẫn bên trên chắc làm được rồi :)
<vubuntor807> ban co the noi ro hon la chinh o muc nao khong
<vubuntor807> vi chay ccsm nhieu muc qua
<vubuntor807> minh dang hoi roi
<Stanley00> bạn có thấy mục unityshell?
<Stanley00> hay là unity plug in, đại loại thế
<vubuntor807> da tim thay
<vubuntor807> minh lam duoc roi
<vubuntor807> chan thanh cam on cac ban o ubuntu nhe
<Stanley00> vubuntor807: congrats!  ;)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-13
<vubuntor400> cám ơn bạn n0bawk, hôm qua đã set được usb 3G
<Moorbit> cho hoi
<Moorbit> trong task cua linux co' hien sleep la sao nhi?
<Moorbit> process do' dang sleep ha?
<C4NoC> o`
<chungbd> có gì hot?
<Moorbit> ah
<vubuntor953> Mình đang cài phần mềm Modelsim trong Ubuntu. mình làm theo y hệt như internet, gõ vào terminal lệnh:
<Moorbit> minh vao system mornitor
<Moorbit> thay' may' tien trinh dang sleeping la sao nhi?
<C4NoC> http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=84
<bksupybot`> Title: Linux Knowledge Base and Tutorial (at www.linux-tutorial.info)
<Moorbit> status = sleeping <===
<vubuntor953> Mình đang cài phần mềm Modelsim trong Ubuntu, mình đã download bộ cài về và làm theo y hệt như hướng dẫn từ internet, gõ vào terminal lệnh: sudo. /duongdan/install.linux hay sudo sh /duongdan/install.linux nó đều báo lỗi?
<Stanley00> .g modelsim
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://www.model.com/
<bksupybot`> Title: ModelSim - Advanced Simulation and Debugging | (at www.model.com)
<Moorbit> .g = google ^^
<bkphenny> Moorbit: http://www.google.com/
<bksupybot`> Title: Google (at www.google.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor953: cho mình hỏi, bạn đã dung ubuntu được bao lâu rồi?
<vubuntor953> mình mới cài Ubuntu,
 * Moorbit moi' cai` xong lan dau tren VMware :D
<vubuntor953> tìm trên google thì mình mới follow như thế chứ, mà bị lỗi :(
<C4NoC> uh huh
<C4NoC> vubuntor953, bi. loi thi` la`m di la`m la.i
<Moorbit> hix
<Moorbit> hok ai tra loi tui
 * Moorbit tui? tha^n
<C4NoC> Moorbit, dua link thi` ko do.c
<C4NoC> la ca'i j
<Moorbit> ","
<vubuntor953> đang hỏi có bác nào từng gặp lỗi như thế, giải quyết ntn, goolge thì vẫn hướng dẫn như thế thôi :(
<Moorbit> cai status la sleeping ben linux co' phai la system idle ben win ko nhi?
<C4NoC> vubuntor953, chi.u, hoi truoc co' ca`i roi
<C4NoC> vubuntor953, cha.y ok ma`
<C4NoC> vubuntor953, mà lỗi gì?
<vubuntor953> cái cách thứ nhất nó hiện:
<vubuntor953> command sudo found
<vubuntor953> cái cách thứ 2 nó hiện:
<Stanley00> vubuntor953: copy paste đi cho chính xác bạn à :-ss
<vubuntor953> sh: can not open .../install.linux
<C4NoC> .....
<C4NoC> vubuntor953, tập xài linux đi
<C4NoC> lấy mấy cuốn cơ bản về học
<Stanley00> vubuntor953:  bạn thay sh trong cách thứ 2 thành bash xem...
<C4NoC> rồi sẽ biết
<vubuntor953> thì mình mới cài mà, nhưng nói thật do gấp quá cần dùng Modelsim để làm việc ngay nên chưa kịp đọc nhiều về linux,
<vubuntor953> anh em thông cảm dùm
<C4NoC> http://unknownerror.net/2011-05/16908-tutorial-how-to-install-modelsim-in-ubuntu-following.html
<bksupybot`> Title: [Tutorial] How to install modelsim in ubuntu following (at unknownerror.net)
<vubuntor953> hi em theo chính cái các bác đang giửi đó, anyway để em thử lại bash xem
<C4NoC> uh huh
<C4NoC> thế viết sai command
<C4NoC> sh ./install.sh
<vubuntor953> em gõ: sudo sh /Set up/Modelsim/install.sh
<vubuntor953> sh: Can't open /Set
<C4NoC> .....
<Stanley00> fsck!
<C4NoC> vubuntor953, xài tab
<C4NoC> vubuntor953, trước khoảng cách phải có \
<C4NoC> vubuntor953, vậy mới bảo đi coi sơ mấy cái căn bản
<vubuntor253> cho em hoi la laptop acer 4739z cai dat ban UBUNTU nao va cai dat qua cong USB Nhu the nao a
<Stanley00> vubuntor253: bạn đọc beginning guide đi, hầu như máy nào cũng như máy nào thôi à
<vubuntor522> có bác nào đang nhìn vào đây ko :|
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor522
<ubot2`> vubuntor522: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor522> lại bot nữa :((
<Stanley00> ???
<Stanley00> bạn thông cảm, /me hơi bị lười :))
<vubuntor522> iem hỏi xem có ai đang nhìn vào để chém gió chút thôi mà :))
<Stanley00> uhm, vậy bạn thông cảm, /me không biết chém :))
<vubuntor522> :|
<vubuntor522> e mới dùng U hôm đầu tiên
<Stanley00> vubuntor522: bạn qua #vnluser đi, bên đó chém mới ác ;), see ya
<Voldedore> chào mọi người
<Voldedore> fedora không nhận ntfs rồi làm sao bây giờ các bạn ?
<Voldedore> hello
<C4NoC> cài ntfs-3g vào
<Voldedore> không phải
<Voldedore> lúc cài đặt nó không thấy bất cứ phân vùng ntfs nào cả
<Voldedore> nên không cài vài phần trống được
<Voldedore> nó chỉ nhận cả đĩa
<Voldedore> trong khi đĩa đã có 3 pv ntfs rồi
<Voldedore> còn trongn kia thì mình hiểu cách khắc phục rồi :)
<C4NoC> sao ko nhận dc
<C4NoC> chọn advance chưa?
<C4NoC> advance partition gì đó
<Voldedore> không có cái adcance
<Voldedore> ý của C4NoC có phải là custom ?
<C4NoC> uh
<Voldedore> um
<Voldedore> vào rồi nó vẫn không thấy gì cả ngoài cái đĩa 470MB
<C4NoC> cài vào đâu mà có 470M?
<C4NoC> thế xài hirenboot chia ra trước đi
<Voldedore> sr
<Voldedore> 470GB
<Voldedore> chia hết rồi chứ ạ
<Voldedore> máy em đang chạy win7 trơn tru mà
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> Voldedore, thế chia sao?
 * Tux|Windoof tát C4NoC
<Tux|Windoof> ờ với chẳng ờ
<Voldedore> à vầy nè
<Voldedore> có 3 cái partitions NTFS rồi
<Voldedore> và còn trống tầm 30GB
<Voldedore> --> em sẽ cài fedora vào cái chỗ trống 30G đó
<C4NoC> uh
<Tux|Windoof> Voldedore: windows đi
<Tux|Windoof> ngon lắm
<Voldedore> nhưng vấn đề là cái ông installer n1o không thấy cái ntfs nào cả
<Voldedore> nên nó cài là cài cả cái đĩa
<C4NoC> Voldedore, có chia cái ổ 30G ra riêng chưa?
<Voldedore> à chưa
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> chia đi
<Voldedore> vậy phải chia thành 1 pv ext à
<C4NoC> ờ
<Voldedore> sax
<C4NoC> chia sẵn ra, để ext3 hay gì đó
<Tux|Windoof> ext4 đê
<Voldedore> em tưởng cái fedora n1o tự thấy free space thì tự động chứ nhỉ
<C4NoC> ko
<Voldedore> Tux|Windoof: thầy bắt xài fedora, không cho xài win 8-}
<Voldedore> -))
<Voldedore> bó tay
<Voldedore> để em chia vậy
<Tux|Windoof> Fedora là mô
<Voldedore> :))
<Voldedore> ông này xài U riết không thèm biết fedora luôn kà
<Lokiheero> Voldedore: fedora có gì hay hơn u
<Tux|Windoof> Linux có gì hay hơn windows ;)
<C4NoC> toàn thứ của nợ cả
<C4NoC> dẹp hết đi
<C4NoC> đập máy luôn
<vubuntor586> xi ca lô
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor586
<ubot2`> vubuntor586: Chào bạn!
<Lokiheero> sao độ rài đông vui vậy
<vubuntor586> các bác giúp e vụ kết nối mạng bằng cable với T_T
<Stanley00> Lokiheero: chắc mới đầu năm, nhiều người phải học môn HDH :))
<C4NoC> zzz
<C4NoC> ờ
<Stanley00> vubuntor586: vấn đề của bạn là gì? bạn nói rõ hơn chút được không?
<C4NoC> chắc phải ignore cái bạn sv quá
<vubuntor586> trùm cuối đấy rôiiìi
<Tux|Windoof> C4NoC: ờ
<Tux|Windoof> mình vẫn là SV nè
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<vubuntor586> tình hình là e cắm cable vào con netbook acer aspire one D255 mà nó k tự nhận mạng ạ
<C4NoC> cái con của nợ đó hả
<C4NoC> lsmod
<C4NoC> !paste
 * Stanley00 cũng SV. hình như bằng tuổi với bác Tux|Windoof thì phải ;)
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, chạy : lsmod
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, | paste
<C4NoC> vubuntor586 | paste
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor586
<vubuntor586> e làm ngay
<ubot2`> vubuntor586: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor586> Done!
<vubuntor586> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688199/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> gì ít vậy?
<vubuntor922> có 2 cái usb3G: 1. Huwei 2. Qualcom gặp trường hợp sau. Cái Huwei cắm vào chạy lên liền (chỉ cài gói usb-modeswitch), cái của Qualcom cắm vào ko dùng được, saferemove ko được) nhờ các bro giúp với
<vubuntor586> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688202/  đây,e thử lại r xD
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, thêm cái : lspci nữa
<vubuntor922> có 2 cái usb3G: 1. Huwei 2. Qualcom gặp trường hợp sau. Cái Huwei cắm vào chạy lên liền (chỉ cài gói usb-modeswitch), cái của Qualcom cắm vào ko dùng được, saferemove ko được) nhờ các bro giúp với
<vubuntor586> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688205/ đây ạ
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> cũng AOD 255
<C4NoC> mà con wifi khác của mềnh à
<C4NoC> atheros luôn
<C4NoC> ngon thế
<vubuntor586>  chẳng mua hồi năm ngoái ngoài mediamarkt
<vubuntor586> ac,e mua hồi năm ngoái
<Tux|Windoof> C4NoC: Atheros hay bệnh với kernel lắm hehe
<vubuntor586> trước e chạy xubuntu
<vubuntor586> thế chữa dc k ạ? T_T
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> mềnh mua cuối năm
<C4NoC> trúng ngay broadcom của nợ
<C4NoC> mà sao ko có driver cho ethernet?
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, modprobe -l | grep atl1c
<C4NoC> coi ra gì ko
<vubuntor586> kernel/drivers/net/atl1c/atl1c.ko    ra dòng này ạ
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, sudo modprobe atl1c
<vubuntor586> k ra dòng gì luôn bác ei
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, tất nhiên
<C4NoC> ra thế lào dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, cắm dây mạng vào
<vubuntor586> xD
<vubuntor586> cắm xong cũng thế ạ,k ra gì luôn :(
<C4NoC> ifconfig -a
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, coi có ra eth0 ko
<vubuntor839> xin chao anh a
<vubuntor839> xin chao moi nguoi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor839> em moi dung ubuntu a
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor839
<ubot2`> vubuntor839: please see above
<vubuntor586> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688209/  đây ạ,bác xem hộ e thế nào
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor839> em dang sai may laptop presario v2000
<vubuntor839> em dang sai may laptop presario v2000
<vubuntor839> em cai ban 10.10 thi fai
<vubuntor839> no' khong detect duoc driver wireless cua em a
<vubuntor839> cac anh nao biet chi dum em voi .
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: card wireless của thằng nào
<Tux|Windoof> lspci | grep -i Network
<vubuntor839> wireless hardware cua em la boadcom 80a/11
<Tux|Windoof> C4NoC: phải hem ?
<vubuntor839> em fai lam the' nao ha anh
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: active drivers ở Additional Drivers chưa
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor839> lspci |grep -i network ha anh
<C4NoC> lại broadcom
<vubuntor839> active nhu' the' nao ha anh
<vubuntor586> 1 ông chết mạng dây,1 ông chết k dây -,-
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<vubuntor839> vang :(
<vubuntor839> van de la em muon hoi
<vubuntor839> ban thang thang Ubuntu no' co' tich hop san cho minh driver cua broadcom khong anh ?
<vubuntor839> hay minh fai len mang tim roi download ve va tien hanh cai cam a
<vubuntor586> C4NoC,eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device  nó ra cái này ạ :(
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> có vụ đó nữa hả
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, có
<C4NoC> mệt nhỉ
<vubuntor839> the' co' nghia la no' co' san cac driver cho card wireless
<vubuntor839> minh chi fai? su dung lenh cai dat ha? anh ?
<vubuntor839> lenh nhu' the' nao chi em voi 'hu hu hu :((
<vubuntor839> em muon khoc' qua' a nha ...hu hu hu
<vubuntor839> :(((
<C4NoC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1507090
<bksupybot`> Title: [SOLVED] Configuring internet in Ubuntu10.04 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, con trai gì kì vậy
<C4NoC> đụng cái khóc
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> hay là gay :-/
<Lokiheero> C4NoC: sao biết con trai =))
<C4NoC> ờ nhầum
<C4NoC> là gay
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, dmesg | grep atl1c
<vubuntor586> cũng hem ra cái gì cạ :(
<vubuntor839> :( em la con gai' ma
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, lspci
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor839
<ubot2`> vubuntor839: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, con gái mà xài ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, ko ra à
<C4NoC> ngộ nhỉ
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor839> paste.ubuntu.com la gi vay a nh
<vubuntor839> co' nghia la em se viet nhung rac roi em dang gap roi anh email cho em fai hong anh ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, mở terminal ra
<C4NoC> chạy lệnh kia
<C4NoC> coi nó ra cái gì
<C4NoC> copy vào trang đó
<C4NoC> gửi link lại đây
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: con gái à ?
<Tux|Windoof> hơ, hay vậy
<vubuntor839> vag .
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, sửa cái wifi đó hơi mệt á , còm pai phê
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, nếu là con gái thực, và ở HCM or HN, sẽ dc support tận tình
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor839> nhung em fai out khoi window da a.
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, từ từ
<vubuntor839> chay lenh  : lspci ha anh
<vubuntor839> vang ..
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, thế bên ubuntu có cắm dây mạng dc ko?
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, có lên mạng dây dc ko?
<vubuntor839> kong em dang dung wireless ma .
<vubuntor839> nha em rung wireless
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, ko lẽ ko có dây?
<vubuntor839> em la Thu Minh o Hanoi a
<Tux|Windoof> Thu Minh ở HN
<C4NoC> HN à
<Tux|Windoof> hehe
<vubuntor839> vi em dang dung window xp . va wilreless ma anh
<vubuntor839> vang
<C4NoC> Tux|Windoof, giúp đi
<Tux|Windoof> tên hay nhở ;)
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: em ở chỗ mô ở HN
<vubuntor586> =)
<vubuntor839> em o Ma may anh a
<vubuntor839> Ma ~ ma^y
<C4NoC> :-/
<Tux|Windoof> Móa, vừa chiều nay qua đấy xong
<vubuntor586> bún chả Mã mây
<vubuntor839> o gan bo ho
<vubuntor586> nhớ nhà quá :(
<vubuntor839> dung' rui ..
<vubuntor839> hi hi ..
<C4NoC> chẹp
<vubuntor839> anh o dau a ?
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: trên đường ra Ô Quan Trưởng
<vubuntor839> anh ten gi vay anh .
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: anh đang ở trên núi
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, cái wifi đó làm ko dễ
<Tux|Windoof> đang xài 3G
<C4NoC> ủa
<vubuntor839> ui sao anh len tren nui' a .
<C4NoC> ubuntu có gói đó sẵn hok ta
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: tu em ạ
<C4NoC> hên xui thôi
<C4NoC> hê hê
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, nhờ Tux|Windoof đến giúp
<vubuntor839> the' gio em fai lam the' nao ha? cac anh .
<vubuntor839> em sinh nam 89
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, http://ospa.arvat.org/ethernet-atheros/
 * Stanley00 thấy Tux|Windoof có tương lại xuống núi... ;;)
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: chẹp
<Stanley00> hô hô
 * Tux|Windoof lũi đi
<Tux|Windoof> lủi*
<vubuntor839> cac anh di cai dat may tinh a , noi em khong hieu a
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, ko, ở đây giúp là chính
<Stanley00> Tux|Windoof: thôi, lỡ rồi, support cho "chị" ấy đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor839,  mà mấy cái khó quá thì sao chỉ qua mạng dc
<Tux|Windoof> Stanley00: hehe mình bằng tuổi mờ ;)
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, siêng thì nhờ ai giúp thôi
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: thế bệnh là mô :D
<vubuntor839> anh oi may em la Presario V200 HPcompag a .
<vubuntor839> :)
<vubuntor839> anh oi may em la Presario V200 HPcompag a .
 * C4NoC cũng điên khùng với cả 2 thằng đó, 1 là eth atheros giống bạn vubuntor586 , 2 là wifi broadcom giống vubuntor839 
<C4NoC> 2 cái của nợ trên cùng 1 máy
<C4NoC> (:|
<vubuntor839> cardmang la driver broadcom 802.11/WLAN
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: không dùng mạng dây được à ?
<vubuntor586> -,-
<Tux|Windoof> C4NoC: móa, may mình xài card intel
<Tux|Windoof> :))
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: ít nhất có internet
<vubuntor839> con card mang lan la
<Tux|Windoof> thì làm cái card kia mới dễ
<Tux|Windoof> vì cái này drivers nó cũng hơi loằng ngoằng
<Tux|Windoof> mà broadcom cũng lắm dòng lắm
<Tux|Windoof> ...
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> dễ nhất
<vubuntor839> Reltek RTL8139
<vubuntor839> :((
<vubuntor839> giup em voi
<C4NoC> là tìm coi có thằng nào build sẵn  cái brcmsmac , driver của broadcom
<C4NoC> thì cài vào
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: cái card LAN thì nó nhận rồi
<C4NoC> ko thì phải tự build kernel
<Tux|Windoof> reatek nó nhận ngay hehe
<C4NoC> uh
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: có mạng dây hem
<C4NoC> realtek thì nhận ngay
<Tux|Windoof> nhờ hàng xóm
<Tux|Windoof> hoặc bạn bè chẳng hạn
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: vì không có internet khó support lắm :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, uh, vậy mới nói, nhờ dc Tux|Windoof đến giúp tận nơi cho khỏe
<C4NoC> HN thì xa quá
 * C4NoC lặn 
<vubuntor586> các chuyên gia e cho e hỏi
<vubuntor586> lệnh gì để mở thư mục trong terminal ạ :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, cd
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor839: atheros thì dùng bản mới ấy
<Tux|Windoof> 11.04 chẳng hạn
<Tux|Windoof> xài kernel 3.0 chắc sẽ support
<Tux|Windoof> chứ 10.10 nghe nhiều người bệnh với atheros lắm
<Tux|Windoof> (nhắn nhầm vubuntor586 cho vubuntor839 rồi)
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505697
<bksupybot`> Title: [SOLVED] Wired ethernet not getting detected - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, đó, chịu khó đọc đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor586> thanks bác
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, ko thì kiếm xem, có cái gói compat-wireless ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, cái module driver của nó là atl1c
<vubuntor586> e làm theo hướng dẫn down về,tar xong rồi nhưng đến cd compat-wireless* thì nó báo no such file or directory
<vubuntor586> à dc rồi
<vubuntor586> :">
<vubuntor586> chạy rôi chạy rồi chạy rôiiiiiiiiìi
<Tux|Windoof> móa
<n2i> vubuntor586: bắt lại đi :3
<bkphenny> n2i: 09 Sep 03:27Z <Guest27858> tell n2i facebook á
<Tux|Windoof> atl1c
<Tux|Windoof> thì chạy lâu rồi mà
<C4NoC> Tux|Windoof, ờ, mặc định là chạy rồi
<Tux|Windoof> nhớ ngày trước cũng xài card LAN atheros
<C4NoC> Tux|Windoof, ủa, chưa chắc nha
<Tux|Windoof> nó cũng chơi cái modules đó mà
<Tux|Windoof> từ thời 8.04 cơ =)
<C4NoC> Tux|Windoof, hôm mới mua máy cài vào, khỏi mạng miếc nhé
<Tux|Windoof> C4NoC: uhm atheros có nhiều loại mà
<Tux|Windoof> bựa nhất là drivers cho windows thì lỗi
<C4NoC> Tux|Windoof, thì bảo cái AR8125 kia kìa
<Tux|Windoof> còn drivers cho linux thì chạy ngon lành
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<Tux|Windoof> C4NoC: uhm
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, compat-wireless
<C4NoC> vubuntor586, lên đó tìm, coi có gói đó ko
<C4NoC> cài vào cho lẹ
<vubuntor586> xong r,để e reboot thử xong lên báo cáo
<C4NoC> cần chi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> có phải windoof đâu mà reboot suốt
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor586: hehe linux load modules vào rồi cần thì restart lại
<Tux|Windoof> xong chạy thôi hem cần restart
<vubuntor117> được rôiiiiiìi
<vubuntor117> tít mù luôn
<vubuntor117> ngàn lần cảm ơn các bácccc
<C4NoC> dc rồi à
<C4NoC> vubuntor117, compile à
<vubuntor117> chạy xong mấy cái kia e reboot cái thấy đổi icon network mới
<vubuntor117> mừng tê tái
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> chạy mấy cái nào?
<C4NoC> vubuntor117, lsmod | grep atl1c
<C4NoC> vubuntor117, coi có ra gì ko
<vubuntor117> atl1c                  29436  0     <-- đây ạ
<C4NoC> ok
<vubuntor839> :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor839, :-/
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab, giúp vubuntor839 kìa
<vubuntor117> thui e ra trường đây
<vubuntor839> em fai di ...di ra fo' ti da ..
<vubuntor117> chúc bạn Thu Minh ở Mã Mây may mắn nhé =)
<vubuntor839> cac anh toi co' lam vieck hong a .
<vubuntor839> toi gap lai nhe' .
<C4NoC> ò
<vubuntor839> ok , em cam on cac anh
<C4NoC> pipi
<vubuntor839>  ma em se hoi tiep tuc day' hi hi
<vubuntor839> chuc cac anh mot ngay vui a
<vubuntor839> =;
<vubuntor839> bye
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab, soi đi
 * CoconutCrab bận, chuẩn bị đi nấu cơm
<Tux|Windoof> Mới thay má phanh đĩa mới
<Tux|Windoof> cơ mà sao nó không ăn như lúc trước
<Tux|Windoof> và thử phanh một lúc giờ về nóng ran gần cả bỏng tay cái đĩa
<Tux|Windoof> như thế có bình thường không nhỉ
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> Tux|Windoof: bình thường
<nobawk> Tux|Windoof: mà mua bao lâu rồi mà phải thay?
<nobawk> thường cái đó có thay bao h đâu, khô dầu thì bơm thêm vào thôi
<Tux|Windoof> nobawk: mua được 2 năm rồi
<Tux|Windoof> hôm nay thấy hết dầu thì bảo ra sửa
<Tux|Windoof> họ lấy 60k
<nobawk> ờ, khô thì bơm thêm dầu vào thôi
<nobawk> mà mình chả bóp phanh trước mấy :))
<nobawk> cũng sắp được 2 năm mà vẫn ngon :D
<Tux|Windoof> nobawk: em toàn bóp cả 2 phanh
<Tux|Windoof> nhưng chủ yếu là phanh trước
<Tux|Windoof> Xe mình bị xòe mấy lần
<Tux|Windoof> giờ đi nó cứ kêu ếu biết từ đâu
<Tux|Windoof> khó chịu vãi
<nobawk> Tux|Windoof: lolz
<nobawk> Tux|Windoof: vãi tế
 * nobawk chưa xoè lần nào
<Tux|Windoof> nobawk: hồi năm nhất một lần
<manhletien> hi
<manhletien> xin loi
<manhletien> co ai o nha ko ah
<CoconutC1ab> không
<manhletien> hihi
<manhletien> mình mới cài ubuntu
<manhletien> 11.04
<manhletien> thấy hay quá
<manhletien> nhưng chưa xài linux lần nào
<manhletien> xin các bác chỉ giáo
<manhletien> :-[
<manhletien> cac bac cho em hỏi cách chỉnh cho vào facebook với
<CoconutC1ab> vào trong cái network manager
<CoconutC1ab> cái biểu tượng kết nối
<CoconutC1ab> chọn edit cái connection, để sang automatic address only
<CoconutC1ab> để 8.8.4.4 vào trong dns server
<manhletien> ok
<manhletien> rất cám ơn bạn
<manhletien> aaaaaaaaa
<manhletien> các bác ơi
<manhletien> [Desktop Entry] Comment=Start/Stop XAMPP Name=XAMPP Control Panel Exec=gksudo "python /opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py" Icon[en_CA]=/usr/share/icons/Tango/scalable/devices/network-wired.svg Encoding=UTF-8 Terminal=false Name[en_CA]=XAMPP Control Panel Comment[en_CA]=Start/Stop XAMPP Type=Application Icon=/usr/share/icons/Tango/scalable/devices/network-wired.svg
<manhletien> khi em lưu lại nó hiện lỗi Could not find the file /root/.local/share/appli…mpp-control-panel.desktop.
<manhletien> là sao nhỉ
<manhletien> tạo cái Xampp Control Panel
<CoconutCrab> làm cái gì vậy.......
<manhletien> em tính tạo cái control panel cho cái Xampp
<manhletien> http://itkiengiang.com/news.php?nt=10&nid=237&title=Huo%CC%81ng-da%CC%83n-ca%CC%80i-da%CC%A3t-xampp-tren-Ubuntu-desktop
<bksupybot`> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt xampp trên Ubuntu desktop (at itkiengiang.com)
<manhletien> đúng rồi
<Tux|Windoof> manhletien: nào cần bật tắt thì chạy lệnh
<Tux|Windoof> alias nó vô
<Tux|Windoof> cùng lắm đặt shortcut
<manhletien> làm như thế nào bác
<Tux|Windoof> gksudo /đường dần tới cái controlpanel/
<Tux|Windoof> manhletien: keyboard shortcut
<manhletien> em là begginer
<manhletien> em đang dùng ubuntu 11.04
<Tux|Windoof> beginner thì động tới XAMPP làm chi :))
<manhletien> em xài xampp bên windows lâu rồi
<manhletien> :)
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<vubuntor569> dfs
<vubuntor569> hello
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-14
<vubuntor147> chào các bạn
<vubuntor147> mình đang gặp vấn đề với cái touchpad (HP Probook 4420)
<vubuntor147> down gói rpm từ web về convert sang deb và cài
<vubuntor147> nhưng nó ko work
<vubuntor147> nhờ các bạn giúp đỡ
<n0bawk> eh
<vubuntor147> <vubuntor147> chào các bạn [09:21] <vubuntor147> mình đang gặp vấn đề với cái touchpad (HP Probook 4420) [09:22] <vubuntor147> down gói rpm từ web về convert sang deb và cài [09:22] <vubuntor147> nhưng nó ko work [09:22] <vubuntor147> nhờ các bạn giúp đỡ
<n0bawk> ko nên làm thế
<vubuntor147> giờ phải làm sao bạn
<n0bawk> sao phải down gói rpm từ web về?
<n0bawk> .g HP probook 4420 ubuntu
<bkphenny> n0bawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1621113
<bksupybot`> Title: [ubuntu] possible synaptics touchpad driver? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<C4NoC> ubuntu thiếu bấy gì
<vubuntor147> mấy gói có sẵn nó ko enable chuột phải của touchpad
<C4NoC> mà phải rpm
<n0bawk> vubuntor147: đang dùng bản ubuntu version?
<vubuntor147> đang dùng 11.04
<vubuntor104> Các bác cho em hỏi khi em upgrade Ubuntu từ 10.10 lên 11.04 thì các phần mềm mà em cài trước đó như NS2 (Phần mềm chuyên nghành), Modelsim có phải cài lại ko ạ
<vubuntor147> @<n0bawk> theo thông tin trang web bạn gởi thì no solution rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor147: nó đã được solved rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor147: cài bản ubuntu mới nhất tự fix
<n0bawk> à mà bạn vubuntor147 đang dùng 11.04 rồi :))
<vubuntor147> đàng dùng bản 11.04 nhưng vẫn bó tay
<n0bawk> vubuntor147: coi trong cái bug xem bọn nó sửa sao
<n0bawk> hoặc chờ 11.10
<n0bawk> mình đang định trả lời thì bạn vubuntor104 chuồn :))
<vubuntor147> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xf86-input-multitouch/+bug/308191
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 308191 in hp-tm2 "Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2" [Medium,In progress]
<bksupybot`> Title: Bug #308191 in xf86-input-multitouch (Ubuntu): “Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 308191 in hp-tm2 "Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<bksupybot`> Title: Bug #308191 in xf86-input-multitouch (Ubuntu): “Multitouch support not available for Synaptics touchpads v7.2” (at launchpad.net)
<vubuntor357> <touchpad proplem> @ <n0bawk> vẫn nhiều người bị lỗi đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor357: ờ, thử cài backport module hoặc kernel  mới vào xem sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor357: hoặc đọc xem bọn nó sửa thế nào trong cái bug report
<vubuntor357> đọc được cái này
<vubuntor357> ko biết dùng được ko?
<vubuntor357> http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/10/10/how-to-enable-right-middle-click-on-clickpads-ubuntu-10-10/
<bksupybot`> Title: How to Enable Right | Middle Click On Clickpads Ubuntu 10.10 | bigbrovar (at bigbrovar.aoizora.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor357: cái đó hơi cũ rồi
<n0bawk> ko biết có work với 11.04 ko
<vubuntor357> để thử xem
<vubuntor357> @ <n0bawk> gói này ko dùng được, thiếu cái binary =>ERROR: binary package for psmouse: 2.6.35-22-generic not found
<n0bawk> vubuntor357: cái đó là cho 2.6.35 rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor357: trong cái link lúc nãy có ông chỉ cách fix rồi mà
<n0bawk> mà 11.04 thì là natty rồi?
<vubuntor357> ừ để xem lại, :) cám ơn bạn nhiều
<Moorbit> ChanServ rot' , service rot' :D
<manhletien> co ai o nha ko ah
<vubuntor584> cho e hỏi cách cố định gõ tiếng việt .....e đang dùng scim
<vubuntor584> mỗi lần chat mỗi lần chọn
<vubuntor584> hơi mất công! ai biết giúp mình với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao mất công
<C4NoC> chia ra vậy dễ hơn
<C4NoC> xài ibus đi
<C4NoC> mà có tính năng chung cho tất cả
<C4NoC> vào config chỉnh
<vubuntor584> :S
<vubuntor584> sữa config ....là sao a
<vubuntor584> cụ thể e tí dc ko?
<C4NoC> vào config scim
<C4NoC> bấm vào cái icon
 * C4NoC hok xài scim 
<C4NoC> hok biết
<vubuntor584> :D
 * Lokiheero trao huân chương vì sự nghiệp sp cho C4NoC
 * Lokiheero đi ăn cơm
<vubuntor613> HI ALL
<vubuntor613> MÌNH CÓ ĐẶT CÂU HỎI Ở ĐÂY ĐƯỢC KO NHỈ
<CoconutCrab> được
<vubuntor613> :)
<CoconutCrab> nhớ tắt caps lock đi
<vubuntor613> thanks
<vubuntor613> cho mình hỏi mình cài ubuntu 11 lên máy acer 5745 g
<vubuntor613> mọi thứ thấy bình thường
<vubuntor613> vào mạng đọc tin tức bình thường
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<vubuntor613> nhưng dùng chỉ được mấy phút là mạng tự động bị ngắt
<vubuntor613> chẳng biết vì sao
<vubuntor613> khởi động lại thì lại có
<vubuntor613> nhưng cũng dùng 1 lúc lại tắt như vậy
<CoconutCrab> card wifi của máy bạn là gì?
<vubuntor613> card wifi là sao
<vubuntor613> mình ko hiểu
<vubuntor613> mình dùng mạng dây mà
<CoconutCrab> bạn vào mạng bằng wifi?
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> vậy card dây của bạn là gì?
<CoconutCrab> khi đứt mạng, làm thử mấy điều sau: ping modem, ping s.vnn.vn
<CoconutCrab> nếu ping modem không được nhìn xem chỗ cắm dây mạng có sáng đèn không
<CoconutCrab> nếu nếu ping s.vnn.vn không được xem lại kết nối internet (khó xảy ra)
<vubuntor613> mình để ý chỗ dây cắm ko sáng đèn
<vubuntor613> giờ đang vào bằng win 7
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor613> mới dùng mạng được
<CoconutCrab> thử bấm vào biểu tượng mạng
<CoconutCrab> xem trạng thái kết nối là gì
<CoconutCrab> thử disconnect trong đó rồi vào lại
<vubuntor613> mình để ý lúc trước khi mất mạng và sau khi mất trạng thái đều như nhau
<CoconutCrab> có thể là driver có vấn đề
<CoconutCrab> bạn xem card mạng của bạn là gì
<CoconutCrab> gõ lspci xem cái nào là card mạng
<vubuntor613> nhưng mình đang vào bằng win
<CoconutCrab> rồi google thử tên card + ubuntu
<vubuntor613> thì xem kiểu gì
<CoconutCrab> vậy xem trong win đi
 * CoconutCrab ko biết win
<vubuntor613> :)
<vubuntor613> nhưng thấy lúc update driver thì cũng đủ hết mà
<CoconutCrab> có thể nó có lỗi
<CoconutCrab> tối rồi, đi ăn đã :]
<vubuntor613> ok để tìm lại card xem
<vubuntor613> thanks
<vubuntor133> bac oi cho hoi
<vubuntor133> mình vừa nãy hỏi về mạng nè
<vubuntor133> giờ đang vào bằng ubuntu
<vubuntor133> bác có đó ko nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> sao?
<vubuntor133> nó vẫn bị mất mạng
<vubuntor133> nhưng mình tắt bật lại mạng thì lại kết nối lại
<vubuntor133> tức là cứ dùng 1 time là nó tự động ngắt mạng và phải tắt bật mạng lại à
<CoconutCrab> hmmmm
<vubuntor133> có cách nào ko bị tự tắt mạng ko
<CoconutCrab> bạn vào terminal
<CoconutCrab> gõ dmesg > test.txt
<CoconutCrab> rồi paste cái file test.txt trong home
<CoconutCrab> lên đây
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor133> mình gõ lệnh đó nhưng ko thấy nó chạy gì
<vubuntor133> gõ nguyên dmsg thì nó còn chạy
<vubuntor133> mình mới dùng ubuntu nên còn nhiều cái ko hiểu
<CoconutCrab> nó ra cái file test.txt trong home
<CoconutCrab> copy paste lên cái trên kia
<vubuntor280> đó
<vubuntor280> lại vừa bị out mạng
<vubuntor280> :((
<CoconutCrab> uh uhh
<CoconutCrab> 20:19 <@CoconutCrab> nó ra cái file test.txt trong home
<CoconutCrab> 20:19 <@CoconutCrab> copy paste lên cái trên kia
<CoconutCrab> 20:17 < ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor280> nhưng gõ lệnhđó ko thấy ra gì hết mà
<vubuntor280> :(
<CoconutCrab> thế thì dmesg vậy
<vubuntor280> oánh dmesg thì nó chạy ra 1 tràng gì đó
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: =))
<CoconutCrab> copy paste ra kia
<vubuntor280> ok để cop
<vubuntor280> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689187/
<vubuntor280> rùi đó
<CoconutCrab> irq 44
<vubuntor280> http://paste.ubuntu.com/689189/
<vubuntor280> nó báo ko thấy lệnh à
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> ai bảo gõ cái đấy vào
<vubuntor280> à
<vubuntor280> :D
<CoconutCrab> okay, có vẻ như cái driver cho cái card LAN bị chập
<CoconutCrab> khó giải quyết, bạn chịu khó dùng wifi vậy :P
<vubuntor280> vậy làm thế nào
<vubuntor280> à
<vubuntor280> hình như chỉ dùng chạy sopcast hay xem video load nặng nó mới bị đứt
<CoconutCrab> nói chung vẫn là driver ốm :]
<vubuntor280> còn dùng đọc báo hay bình thường thì ko thấy bị cắt
<vubuntor280> èo
<vubuntor280> thế là phải chung sống với bệnh rùi à
<vubuntor280> :((
<CoconutCrab> có cách là dở code ra sửa lỗi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng mà vậy hơi ốm :]
<vubuntor280> biết gì code đâu để mà sửa
<vubuntor280> :((
<CoconutCrab> chờ vậy
<vubuntor280> chờ gì
<CoconutCrab> bản  sau nó sẽ sửa
<vubuntor280> uh
<vubuntor280> dù sao cũng thanks bác nhiều nhé
<CoconutCrab> D:
<vubuntor280> thôi thoát để nghiên cứu tiếp ubuntu
<vubuntor280> có vẻ nó giông giống android
<vubuntor280> :D
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> |:
<quangteospk> hú hú các bác ơi cho em hỏi
<quangteospk> từ điển mình nên xài thằng nào nhỉ :)
<_Tux_> quangteospk: Babylon
<quangteospk> :|
<quangteospk> cài được trên U à
<_Tux_> windows
<quangteospk> :">
<quangteospk> nếu bác rảnh thì nhờ bác support chứ bác nói thế buồn lắm đấy :">
 * _Tux_ đang dùng Windows mà
<quangteospk> haizz
<quangteospk> bác nói thế thì chịu thôi
<Moorbit> :)
 * kid__ đạp _Tux_  vào xó
<kid__> quangteospk: dùng stardict đi bạn
 * _Tux_ bóp mồm kid__ 
<quangteospk> ừm tại mình thấy có GoldenDict, Startdict và Super Power Dict nên ko biết chọn cái nào
<_Tux_> Babylon với Longman vô đối
<quangteospk> thấy bảo dự án Startdict ko phát triển nữa ko biết có phải ko??
<lmq2401> không phải là "không" mà là "một thời gian dài không phát triển gì nhiều"
<quangteospk> thấy GoldenDict hỗ trợ khá nhiều dạng từ điển
<quangteospk> mà trên Ubuntu-vn thấy cũng có bài nói về cái này :D
<lmq2401> quangteospk: http://stardict.sourceforge.net/
 * lmq2401 vẫn xài đang xài Stardict 
<n2i_> :-/
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC tát n2i_ 
 * n2i_ mặt đỏ, quay đi!
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> n2i_, sao đỏ mặt
 * n2i_ ăn một tát rồi còn :(
<C4NoC> tát sao đỏ mặt
<n2i_> tức thì đỏ mặt hầm hầm
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> thế đạp cho phát nữa
<n2i_> hehe, không dễ nhé ;)
<C4NoC> n2i_, đang ở đâu á
<n2i_> Đà Nẵng :)
<n2i_> Tiện đây hỏi sn luôn!
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> DN?
<C4NoC> ra đó chi
 * n2i_ đang đút 1 con mobell và một con X2 vào máy. Giờ đang xài wvdial để xài net qua con mobell.
<C4NoC> hok đi học à
<n2i_> và có interface là ppp0.
<n2i_> giờ muốn xài nốt con X2 kia với interface là ppp1 thì phải làm thế nào?
<n2i_> gặp vấn đề với pppd chút thì phải.
<n2i_> C4NoC: lười, không học.
<C4NoC> :-/
<n2i_> sao sn?
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> cắm dzô
<C4NoC> rồi chạy thôi
<n2i_> nhưng nó hình như cái pppd chỉ cho chạy một cái thôi à.
<n2i_> cái wvdial đầu nó gọi pppd và pppd có pid là 4111. còn cái wvdial thứ 2 gọi pppd có pid là 4135, và dead ở ngay sau đó
<n2i_> "The Very Best Of Celine Dion" :3
<snow_ru> :)
<snow_ru> toan cac guong mat quen thuoc
<snow_ru> ok
<snow_ru> ok
<n2i> Có khả năng để sử dụng một cái đtdđ như một thiết bị bluetooth không nhỉ?
<vubuntor274> cho em hoi cut
<vubuntor274> khi cai ubuntu e chi de dung luong la 3G
<vubuntor274> bay gio e nha  duoc thong bao  la free space la 0,e fai lam gi a
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-15
<vubuntor643> Help me, i need to install Ubuntu inside Win7 by Wubi. But error "Permision Denied" (after set password for log-in). Help me
<n2i> rõ hơn đi.
<vubuntor643> sau khi chọn phân vùng để cài đặt. Set password. Tiến hành cài đặt thì nó thông báo lỗi Permision Denied, mặc dù đã set quyền admin @@
<n2i> lúc đang cài? (trong wins)
<vubuntor643> ừm
<n2i> ngẫm xem có sai bước nào không nhỉ? lần đầu cài wubi?
<vubuntor643> Không, mấy lần trước em cài, vẫn bình thường. Bây giờ cài cho bạn, mới gặp lần đầu nên cũng không biết phải làm sao
<n2i> Thông báo đó là của U nhỉ?
<vubuntor643> ừm, chờ tí nhờ a xem cái dòng này trong file log
<vubuntor643> 09-15 08:02 DEBUG  Distro:   checking whether C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl631E.tmp is a valid Ubuntu CD
<vubuntor643> 09-15 08:02 DEBUG  Distro:     does not contain C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Temp\pyl631E.tmp\casper\filesystem.squashfs
<Lokiheero> yo, n2i đã trở lại
 * n2i cúi chào sn Lokiheero! Lâu quá, sn vẫn khỏe chứ?
<Lokiheero> ko phải sn, chỉ là dân thường
<n2i> :) dù không phải là sn thì /me cũng nể vài bước!
<n2i> sao out rồi ta? :-/
<n0bawk> :3
 * n2i chào anh n0bawk!
<n0bawk> n2i: hi hi hi
<n2i> :)
<n0bawk> n2i: đi làm đâu rồi?
<n2i> n0bawk: vẫn chưa anh.
 * n2i năng lực kém quá!
<n0bawk> ợ ợ
<n0bawk> n2i: trong đó bọn esilicon có tuyển người nữa ko?
<n2i> em cũng không rõ. chỉ đang ngó ngàng đến fpt và gameloft xem thế nào
<n0bawk> ok
<n2i> n0bawk: anh có ý vào đây à?
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> bọn esilicon có ý định mở chi nhánh ở HN
<n0bawk> nhưng chưa biết bao h mở
<rmrf> chán đời
<rmrf> hzi
<rmrf> haiz
<n2i> :3
<n0bawk> haiz
 * n0bawk cũng chán
 * n0bawk h chỉ muốn chơi
 * Tux|Windoof gật gật
<n0bawk> ăn chơi như thời sv muôn năm :(
 * Tux|Windoof cũng có thấy được ăn chơi mấy đâu ...
<n2i> Tux|Windoof: thực ra thì chơi vô tư, mỗi tội không được ăn mấy thôi :P
<n0bawk> hơ hơ
<n0bawk> làm sinh vien mà khổ vậy
<n0bawk> mình chơi suốt
<vubuntor102> chào các bạn
<vubuntor102> Khi setup server Unbuntu minh có thể quản lý các client như trong Domain của Win được ko?
<C4NoC> có thể
<vubuntor102> chào <C4NoC>
<vubuntor102> bạn có tài liệu về phần này không
<vubuntor102> giúp mình với
<vubuntor102> cám ơn bạn
<C4NoC> trên mạng thiếu gì
<C4NoC> coi samba
<C4NoC> samba 4 nó làm khá hơn
<C4NoC> .g samba 4 domain
<vubuntor102> cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor102> đã tìm hiểu gói Samba, cám ơn bạn nhiều
<vubuntor102> <câu hỏi khác> trên Ubuntu mình có thể phân quyền cho 1 user: USB => Read only; và sử dụng được USB3G để kết nối internet không?
<C4NoC> readonly?
<C4NoC> được
<C4NoC> vào config polkit
<C4NoC> cho user thường mount read-only thôi
<C4NoC> chỗ storage
<vubuntor102> đang timf hiểu thử
<vubuntor102> cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor520> e moi cai U10.10 ...ma sao cai user root vs lost +found hén không vào dc
<vubuntor520> hén để dấu " x" màu đỏ ???
<vubuntor520> rứa là bị sao đấy?
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> vubuntor520, kiếm mấy cuốn cơ bảo linux mà đọc
<vubuntor520> hjc
<vubuntor520> có cách nào fix lại ko?
<vubuntor520> hay là phải cài lại
<vubuntor520> :S
<C4NoC> root ko vào dc?
<C4NoC> xài root chi?
<C4NoC> sudo đó
<vubuntor520> e ko biết có bị ảnh hưởng j ko/
<vubuntor520> sợ sợ sau này có j thì mệt:D
<vubuntor520> tại vì cái root đó bị lỗi j đó mà ko sài Dcom dc:((
<C4NoC> usb 3G à
<C4NoC> thế liên quan gì root?
<vubuntor520> ùi:D
<vubuntor520> lúc chạy install hén báo j j đó
<vubuntor520> có liên quan tới root
<vubuntor520> cái mở thử user root trong file system
<vubuntor520> hén ko cho vào
<vubuntor520> đánh cái dấu tréo nhỏ nhỏ trên cái folder
<C4NoC> kiếm sách căn bản đọc đi
<C4NoC> sẽ hiểu
<C4NoC> http://www.fshare.vn/file/KBW3NNVKM1/
<vubuntor520> :F
<C4NoC> vubuntor520, đó, down về đọc đi
<vubuntor520> dạ!
<vubuntor520> cảm ơn anh:D
<vubuntor102> các bạn có ai có tài liệu hướng dẫn set các policy trong Ubuntu cho mình xin với (các Polkit-1)
<vubuntor102> các bạn có ai có tài liệu hướng dẫn set các policy trong Ubuntu cho mình xin với (các Polkit-1)
<xiaomei> n2i: à :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor102, google đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor102, polkit + udev
<C4NoC> vubuntor102, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev
<vubuntor102> đang Google rooif
<vubuntor102> nhiều quá
<vubuntor102> :)
<vubuntor102> cám ơn bạn
<manhletien> hi
<manhletien> chào các bác
<vubuntor582> hi
<vubuntor582> hl
<vubuntor582> hi
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<n2i> .g #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor582> minh co the hoi vai van de duoc chu?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor582> co the chi minh cach ket noi wifi cho laptop ko?
 * n2i nghĩ cái này dễ hơn bên windows luôn mà :-/
<n2i> vubuntor582: đã thử chưa?
<vubuntor582> minh dang nhap vao nhin cho wifi khong thay ket noi gi ca
<n2i> nhìn thấy biểu tượng network rồi? nhấp vào đó rồi?
<n2i> nếu trong vùng phủ sóng của mạng wifi nào thì nó hiện lên ở đó mà
<vubuntor582> đúng rồi nhưng chỉ thấy mục vpn thôi
<n2i> cũng giống như trong wins7 vậy: network available
<n2i> chọn enable wireless rồi?
<vubuntor582> chọn ở đâu nhỉ? lần đầu sử dụng không bik
<n2i> máy cậu là máy gì? card wireless tn?
<vubuntor582> máy minh la axio
<n2i> nhấp chuột vào biểu tượng network là có mà
<vubuntor582> ko bik sao nữa chỉ thấy mục VPN thôi
<n2i> bật wireless cứng rồi? (dùng bàn phím [fn + ...] hay công tắc, tùy máy)
<n2i> thế có khi nó chưa nhận được card nhỉ :3
<vubuntor582> mình có bật nhưng ko thấy gì cả
<n2i> vậy hẳn là chưa nhận card wireless rồi.
<n2i> lên wiki của forum check đi cậu
<vubuntor582> cậu chỉ tớ luôn đi
<n2i> nhưng giờ đến giờ ăn rồi :) cậu check wiki trước đi, rồi chốc có gì mọi người sẽ giúp!
<vubuntor582> cam ơn cậu
<vubuntor116> hi
<vubuntor116> hi
<vubuntor184> chao moi nguoi
<n2i> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor184> minh dang gap van de ve cai driver cho laptop
<quangteospk> mọi người ơi
<quangteospk> cho mình hỏi thằng stardict có trans được một dòng ko
<quangteospk> hay nó chỉ trans 1 từ thôi nhỉ
<n2i> quangteospk: có thể, nếu có net
<quangteospk> là trans bằng cách nhờ một trang web à
<n2i> thực ra nó trans nhờ các engineer như google chẳng hạn
<vubuntor184> moi nguoi chi gium cai driver cho card wirless voi
<vubuntor184> minh khong ket noi net duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor184: drivers của hãng nào
<vubuntor184> may minh la axio
<quangteospk> tks n2i :D
<n2i> vubuntor184: đọc wiki chưa? list device lên cho mọi người thấy
<vubuntor184> đã đọc rồi nhưng vô cài đặt lại không giống như vậy
<vubuntor184> với lại mình mở mục hardware driver nó không có gì cả
<n2i> lspci | !paste
<n2i> lspci và
<n2i> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n2i> rồi mọi người sẽ giúp
<quangteospk> giúp mình tí nữa nhé
<vubuntor184> chưa hiểu
<quangteospk> giờ mình muốn sử dụng Engineer của GG để Trans thì chỉnh ntn nhỉ
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<quangteospk> đã vô Preferences/Search website
<n2i> quangteospk: nhớ là stardict có hộp thoại trans, và ở đó có thể chọn engineer nào muốn xài
<n2i> vubuntor184: bật terminal lên rồi chạy lệnh lspci
<n2i> sau đó copy kết quả paste vào trang trên và send link qua đây
<vubuntor184> giờ thì mình đã hiểu. cảm ơn bạn
<quangteospk> chà
<quangteospk> cái GG tran mình vẫn phải paste vô nhỉ?
<quangteospk> ko có cái kiểu quét ra trans luôn nhỉ
<quangteospk> mà cái hộp thoại của mình chỉ có mấy tiếng thôi, tàu, nga, pháp mà ko có tv :|
<n2i> quên cái vụ power manager của wins nhỉ.
<n2i> nobawk: tại sao nó(wins) làm thế? và bên Linux có cần thiết(muốn) phải làm thế ko anh?
<nobawk> ai biết
<nobawk> chắc do cơ chế nó thế
<n2i> bởi /me thiết nghĩ nó không có ích lợi gì, hoặc lợi bất cập hại. :3
<nobawk> hình như chỉ win xp bị thôi thì phải
<vubuntor281> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor281> sao may toi khong ket noi net duoc
<n2i> ông axio hồi nãy hử?
<nobawk> vubuntor281: chỉnh power managment rồi mà ko được hả?
<nobawk> cắm mạng có dây vào rồi vào đây
<vubuntor092> các bác cho em hỏi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor092> tại sao em update fedora 14 lên 15 mà sau khi thực hien lệnh preupgrade rồi báo đã xong mà khi reset nó vẫn là 14
<n2i> ai xài Fer kìa :)
<CoconutCrab> hình như preupgrade chỉ là để down các package về
<vubuntor092> vì 1 vài lí do nên em mới dùng fedora
<CoconutCrab> còn phải setup 1 lần nữa
<CoconutCrab> mình chưa xài bao giờ nhưng nhớ đọc là thế
<vubuntor092> em thấy có yum update -y
<vubuntor092> yum install preupgrade
<vubuntor092> preupgrade or preupgrade-cli
<CoconutCrab> ừ
<CoconutCrab> cái đó mới là 'pre' upgrade
<CoconutCrab> phải chạy setup kiểu gì nữa
<vubuntor092> thế còn tiếp theo là j ạ
<CoconutCrab> chịu, ai nhớ được, đọc tiếp hướng dẫn coi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor092> em thấy có mỗi thế
<vubuntor092> og.laptrinh3c.com/nang-cấp-fedora-15-từ-fedora-13-14/
<CoconutCrab> .g fedora upgrade preupgrade
<CoconutCrab> bot chết rồi hả
<vubuntor092> đâu có
<CoconutCrab> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_use_PreUpgrade
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<vubuntor092> em nhầm cái kia
<vubuntor092> hì
<vubuntor541> co ai dang online khong? neu co cho em hoi chut.
<n2i> vẫn nhiều nick kìa
<vubuntor541> cho em xin link de tai unbuntu co tieng viet nhe.
<n2i> ;)
<n2i> Ubuntu có tiếng việt
<n2i> ?
<n2i> vẫn tải ở đó thôi cậu à
<n2i> còn có tiếng gì thì sau đó cài là có
<vubuntor541> setup thêm phần mềm gì nữa vậy?
<n2i> cài Ubuntu đi đã, sau đó lên hỏi tiếp nha :)
<n2i> không thì vào box tiếng Việt trong forum í.
<n2i> rất là dễ mà.
<vubuntor541> mình tìm được đáp án rồi. cảm ơn ban nhé
<n2i> đã giúp đc gì đâu nào :0
<vubuntor541> mình chỉ định hỏi thử xem là có người đang online để trả lời vào giờ nay không thôi.
<vubuntor541> chúc mọi người ngủ ngon.
<n2i> o_0*
<n2i> hài vậy
<vubuntor977> hey
<vubuntor977> co ai khong
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-16
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju:  đi làm sớm thế :P
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: sớm chứ
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: mới vừa mở màn hình lên nè :D
<afterlastangel> ừ
<afterlastangel> ặc ặc
<afterlastangel> zj3t3mju: mai có ăn nhâụ ko
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: sáng thì có thể
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: chiều phải về
<vubuntor217> alo
<vubuntor217> co ai khong ?
<vubuntor245> how setup driver card net TPlink 3239
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> lan hay wired?
<vubuntor245> lan
<C4NoC> wireless hay wired?
<C4NoC> có card đó nữa hả
<C4NoC> vubuntor245, chạy : lspci
<vubuntor245> chi Lan thoi anh
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor245
<ubot2> vubuntor245: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor245> em đang sài máy khác, mới cài ubuntu lần đầu, card onboard hư nên em gắn card rời nhưng không nhận
<C4NoC> vubuntor245, gắn vào
<C4NoC> mở terminal lên
<C4NoC> chạy : lspci
<C4NoC> coi ra cái gì
<C4NoC> paste lên kia
<C4NoC> vubuntor245, đọc kĩ dùm xíu
<vubuntor245> 1 đống vài nhằn nhưng mấy dòng cuối có thấy tên card TP 3239
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor245> anh xem dum
<C4NoC> có gì mà xem?
<vubuntor245> anh kêu em past vào em past vào đó sau khi đánh lệnh lspci còn gì
<vubuntor245> http://paste.ubuntu.com/690597/
<vubuntor245> em xin lỗi em nhầm
<C4NoC> có thấy cái card kia đâu?
<C4NoC> cái marvell bị hư rồi à?
<vubuntor245> kem tu lam duoc roi cam on anh
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> okie
<vubuntor245> dung là 1 cái hư
<C4NoC> realtek 8139 thì tự nhận rồi
<C4NoC> vào set thôi là dc
<vubuntor245> dạ em làm được rồi
<vubuntor245> cám ơn mấy anh, mấy anh vất vã qua! chúc mấy anh vui vẽ
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor911> Có công cụ nào hỗ trợ xem kết nối mạng của các process trong Ubuntu ko vậy? Mình đã tìm trên google thì ko thấy cái nào phù hợp
<vubuntor911> Mình chỉ thấy Wireshark nhưng nó không cho biết process nào gởi thông tin :(
<crabsoup> netstat -a
<vubuntor911> cảm ơn crabsoup
<vubuntor911> trong ubuntu forum, làm sao xóa comment mình đã póst vây?
<ducgiang_8888> hi hi
<ducgiang_8888> ai hay bắn ubantero ở đây không nhỉ?
<ducgiang_8888> cho hỏi chút với
<ducgiang_8888> zj3t|invi: khanhpt|Zzz nobawk: cái kiểu gặp ai thì bắn đó thì kiểu bắn gì trong uban terror ấy nhỉ?
 * C4NoC tát afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> tast xong troosn ddaua roofi trowif ??
<codai2810> ducgiang_8888: con gái có đc ưu tiên học cài ubuntu ko anh ;))
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> con gái được ưu tiên cài win
<vubuntor544> lam sao de su dung o DVD?
<vubuntor003> help
<vubuntor544> lam sao de su dung o DVD tren linux 11?
<vubuntor003> khong ca`i dc scim-unikey tren 8.04 ak
<vubuntor003> error dependency is not satisfiable libscim8c2a
<vubuntor003> ca'c cao nhan cho y' kien giu'p tai ha voi ak
<kid__> vubuntor003:  dung ibus di
<vubuntor003> 8.04 dung ibus dc ko ak?
<vubuntor544> chi dup cach dung o DVD de xem phi di?
<vubuntor003> help ak :(
<kid__> duoc
<kid__> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor003> ko co' cho 8.04 :(
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-17
<vubuntor487> co ban nao o day khong cho minh hoi?
<snow_ru__> uh co'
<vubuntor487> ohm
<vubuntor487> b cho minh hoi
<vubuntor487> hoi toi minh moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor487> truoc minh da cai win7
<vubuntor487> jo thi chi vao duoc ubuntu con win 7 khong vao dc
<vubuntor487> khoi dong may no tu vao U luon, khong co o lua chon os nao het:(
<nobawk> vubuntor487: bạn cài như thế nào
<nobawk> vubuntor487: hay là bạn xoá windows rồi
<vubuntor593> hi
<nobawk> !hi | vubuntor593
<ubot2`> vubuntor593: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor487> chao
<vubuntor487> b biet cach nao giup minh khong?
<nobawk> vubuntor487: bạn cài ubuntu như thế nào
<vubuntor487> minh cai U nhung jo lai khong vao dc win
<nobawk> vubuntor487: hay bạn xoá cái windows đi rồi
<vubuntor487> cai thang vao hdd
<vubuntor487> minh cai tai 1 phan vung khac cua win
<nobawk> phải chú ý nha, lúc cài nó hỏi chọn nhầm là chết đó
<vubuntor487> luc o win7
<vubuntor487> minh da tao 1 o dia 20GB
<vubuntor487> cai u vo do
<Lokiheero> vậy update grub đi :D
<vubuntor487> load vao u van thay o C cai win
<vubuntor487> khi mo may len thi no tu load vao U
<vubuntor487> :(
<nobawk> vubuntor487: mở cái terminal lên
<nobawk> vubuntor487: rồi gõ lệnh này vào
<nobawk> sudo fdisk -l
<vubuntor487> ok
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor487
<ubot2`> vubuntor487: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor487> ok
<Lokiheero> hình như chỉ cần gõ sudo update-grub là nó tự động add vô mà
<nobawk> nếu ko còn thì sao add :3
<vubuntor487> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691229/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor487> roi do b vao xem dum m di
<nobawk> vubuntor487: chạy thử sudo update-grub
<nobawk> vubuntor487: nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor487> no ra cai nay :D
<vubuntor487> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<Lokiheero> ok
<Lokiheero> vậy là xong rồi đó
<vubuntor487> ???
<vubuntor487> la sao?
<Lokiheero> reboot đi thì thấy win7 thôi
<vubuntor487> :D thanks
<vubuntor487> m moi xai then U nen chua bik j nhiu
<vubuntor487> ah bac nao cho hoi cai cmopiz ntn z?
<vubuntor487> compiz
<Lokiheero> vào ubuntu soft center gõ compiz rồi chờ nó tải về cài
<vubuntor487> cai bang ter dc k bac'
<Lokiheero> được
<vubuntor487> minh vao center go com piz
<vubuntor487> no hien r 3 cai
<vubuntor487> trong do da cai dat 2 cai
<vubuntor487> con cai compiz fusion icon thi chua cai
<vubuntor487> z co can cai co do k?
<Lokiheero> hem rõ nữa, ngồi mò đi, tui đâu có xài ubuntu đâu mờ bít :D
<vubuntor487> oc.
<vubuntor593> dang gioi thieu Ubuntu-VN tai AUF
<nobawk> :D
<vubuntor593> anh oi lam sao cai dat Ubuntu nhi
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor487> haizz
<vubuntor487> cai do doc roi ma cung cha lam j dc ;))
<Lokiheero> như cài win vậy thôi
<Lokiheero> next next next
<vubuntor487> :(
<vubuntor487> ma sao cai u cua mih mo may cai file install no khong the chay bang ter
<vubuntor487> chi hien len text thoi z
<vubuntor487> bac no chi minh chay file instal bang ter dum`
<nobawk> vubuntor487: ko thể chạy = gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor487: chỉ chuột phải chọn run in ternimal?
<vubuntor487> terminal
<vubuntor487> k dc :(
<nobawk> ko hiểu ko thể chạy = terminal là gì :))
<vubuntor487> chuot phai vao khong hien dong run in ternimal
<vubuntor487> terminal mi dung 3 ui :(
<nobawk> thì thêm cái menu run in terminal
<nobawk> hoặc là nó chưa có quyền run
<nobawk> nên ko có cái option đó
<vubuntor487> them munnu run in terminal bang cach nao?
<vubuntor487> them menu run in terminal bang cach nao?
<nobawk> 1 chương trình mà có quyền run
<nobawk> thì chắc nó có luôn
<vubuntor487> luc truoc co cai u vai lan thi run bt
<vubuntor487> ma sau khi cai win, format hdd
<vubuntor487> cai lai u thi k co
<vubuntor487> :(
<nobawk> vubuntor487: hmm,  lâu lắm rồi mình ko dùng nên cũng ko rõ cái mới nó thế nào
<vubuntor487> :(
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor862> em vua moi cai ubuntu 11
<vubuntor862> khi em chay lenh sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor862> thi hien ra thong bao nay
<vubuntor862>  GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D225991A72B194E5
<bksupybot> Title: Index of / (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor862> da.?:!
<vubuntor862> chi? em voi
<vubuntor762> em chào mọi người
<vubuntor762> em đang cài ubuntu 10.10 trên cùng một máy với window
<Lokiheero> ờ
<vubuntor762> hôm qua em có update cái gì đó bên ubuntu
<vubuntor762> và hôm nay khi khởi đông máy lên
<vubuntor762> thì ko thấy hiện window trong list các hệ điều hành của grub nữa
<vubuntor762> như thế là bị làm sao ạ?
<Lokiheero> mở terminal lên, gõ sudo update-grub
<vubuntor762> và em phải làm gì bây giờ?
<Lokiheero> roi reboot lai xem co win chÆ°a
<vubuntor762> dạ
<vubuntor762> ko đc ạ
<vubuntor762> khi khởi động nó báo lỗi mount sda1
<vubuntor476> wth?
<vubuntor476> kill
<vubuntor762> e search trên mạng
<vubuntor762> thì nó hướng dẫn fdisk linh tinh
<vubuntor762> e thử thì nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor762> nói chung là tất cả các lệnh liên quan đến mount
<nobawk> fsck?
<vubuntor762> thì nó đều báo lỗi Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g. /dev/m
<nobawk> vubuntor762: vào windows, rồi restart?
<vubuntor762> làm sao để vào đc window ạ?
<nobawk> vubuntor762: nói lại xem vấn đề là gì?
<vubuntor762> hôm qua sau khi e update cái gì đó bên ubuntu
<vubuntor762> hôm nay e khởi động máy thì ko thấy window hiện trong danh sách các hệ điều hành của grub nữa
<vubuntor762> tức là bây giờ khởi động máy lên chỉ vào đc ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor762> ko có window
<vubuntor762> giờ e muốn lấy lại window trong list các hdh khi khởi động thì phải làm thế nào ạ?
<afrendly> terminal: sudo update-grub
<nobawk> vubuntor762: uh, thử chạy sudo update-grub đi
<afrendly> vubuntor762: thế nào rồi
<vubuntor762> e xin lỗi
<vubuntor762> e vừa chạy xuống nhà 1 tí
<vubuntor762> em chạy sudo update-grub rồi khởi động lại rồi ạ
<vubuntor762> vẫn ko đc
<afrendly> vubuntor762: báo gì ko?
<vubuntor762> báo lỗi mount sda1
<afrendly> sd1 cài win à?
<afrendly> sda1 cài win à?
<vubuntor762> vâng ạ
<nobawk> vubuntor762: sudo update-grub nó báo cái gì?
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor762
<ubot2`> vubuntor762: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor250> em chao cac xep
<vubuntor250> cac anh lam on cho em hoi xi'
<vubuntor250> em la linh moi toanh voi mon UBUNTU
<vubuntor250> em vua cai ubuntu 10 .10
<afrendly> vubuntor762:  nếu sda1 định dạng ntfs và windows xp thì thử add thêm menu này vào grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/691580/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor250> nhung khong thay' cardwirelss chay duoc
<vubuntor250> tuc la khong co' internet
<vubuntor250> gio em fai la mthe' nao a ?
<vubuntor250> xin chi? dum em voi
<vubuntor762> em dùng win 7 ạ
<vubuntor250> khong a
<C4NoC> gì?
<vubuntor250> em dung win xp a
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> seo?
<C4NoC> dzụ gì
<vubuntor250> tuc' la em dang dung win xp service pack 3
<vubuntor250> cai tren may compag presario v2000
<vubuntor250> em cai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor250> nhung khi chay thay' co' am thanh ( tuc' la audio = ok
<vubuntor250> hinh anh co' mau sac' =Vga =ok
<vubuntor250> nhung thay bieu tuong wireless no' khong sang' len
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor250> va em doan' la no' chua nhan duoc driver cua card wireless ?
<vubuntor250> vay thi cac anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor250> lieu ubuntu tai sao no' ko nhan duoc card wireless cua em a
<C4NoC> mở terminal lên
<C4NoC> chạy : lspci
<vubuntor250> vi em khong thay' cai' den bao' card wriles sang'
<vubuntor250> vang ..
<C4NoC> !paste | vubuntor250
<ubot2`> vubuntor250: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor250> anh cu' viet em se ghi lai .
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor250, có dây mạng ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor006, cắm vào làm cho dễ
<vubuntor250> khong em dang dung wireless va xp ma .
<C4NoC> vubuntor006, ko có mạng dây à
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor250> ok the' anh cho' em mot ti' nhe' nick em la ( Abc bo' co' ) em gio ra copy roi gui cho anh
<vubuntor250> khong anh a . em chua thu cam day mang :(
<C4NoC> thế cắm đi
<vubuntor250> duoc khong anh C4noc .
<C4NoC> cắm dây mạng vào làm cho dễ
<vubuntor250> van de la nha em cam' vao mot cai' ang ten va no' fat song' ..
<vubuntor250> :(
<vubuntor250> ::((
<vubuntor250> anh oi anh lam on cho em hoi duoc ko a
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor250> vi' du vi li do no' chua nhan duoc card mang ( noi chung 2 loai wireless va LAd
<vubuntor250> lan
<vubuntor250> thi minh fai dung lenh gi de? install drivers cho no' ha? anh ?
<vubuntor250> va dirvers cho cac loai card mang co' luon trong Ubuntu 10.10 ko ha anh ?
<C4NoC> tùy
<C4NoC> có cái có
<C4NoC> có cái ko
<vubuntor250> vay anh viet cho em xin cai' lenh duoc khong ? em nghi la 10.10 se co' driver cardmang cua em ma .
<C4NoC> ai biết nó là cái gì
<C4NoC> mà viết
<vubuntor250> biet cai' gi ha? anh ?
<C4NoC> thì biết card gì
<C4NoC> mà cài
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor250> card cua em la Broadcom 802/11.  WLAN <<< wireless network card
<vubuntor250> ok ko anh ?
<C4NoC> broadcom gì?
<C4NoC> cho cái số luôn
<vubuntor250> xin anh cho' em ti' a
<nobawk> vubuntor762: sao rồi?
<vubuntor250> Broadcom 802/11 WLAN . version . 3.140.16.0  << anh a
<vubuntor250> Broadcom 802/11 WLAN . version . 3.140.16.0  << anh a
<vubuntor250> do' no' chi ghi vay thoi :(
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> ghi thế
<C4NoC> ai biết là cái gì
<vubuntor250> may em la lap top doi cu. mua thu nam 2006 :(
<vubuntor250> the' fai ghi o? dau ha ? anh
<C4NoC> vubuntor006, vào ubuntu đi, chạy : lspci
<C4NoC> trong terminal
<C4NoC> coi nó ra cái gì
<C4NoC> save lại
<C4NoC> rồi paste lên đây
<vubuntor250> vang ..anh cho' em ti' nhe' ...
<vubuntor250> em restart lai may da a .
<vubuntor191> em chao anh C4NoC a
<vubuntor191> em la abc bo' co' day
<vubuntor191> em co' duoc thong tin lspci roi anh
<vubuntor191> an hdau roi a
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor191> ok dai ca
<vubuntor191> em copy va gui anh ngay day a
<vubuntor191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691604/    <<<< day anh C4Noc oi
<vubuntor191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691604/    <<<< day anh C4Noc oi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor191> link em vua psat day' a
<vubuntor191> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691604/    <<<< day anh C4Noc oi
<C4NoC> vubuntor191, đang bận quá
<C4NoC> có gì lên lại sau đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor191> :( may tieng nua ha anh ? :((
<vubuntor191> plit hep mi
<C4NoC> vubuntor191, có dây mạng thì cắm vào xài đỡ đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor006, chưa biết lúc nào rảnh
<C4NoC> tối rất là buzy
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor191, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bksupybot> Title: WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor191, coi cái này trước đi
<vubuntor191> vang em chi hoi la anh thu xem 3 cai' dong cuoi cung xem no' da cai cardmang chua anh a . ( hinh nhu' la no' cai cardmang roi ) ma em khong biet mo? thi fai?
<vubuntor191> vang .
<C4NoC> thấy rồi
<C4NoC> cái card Lan, thì cắm vào là nhận
<C4NoC> có cái broadcom thì mệt đó
<nobawk> vubuntor191: lspci nó ra cái gì?
<C4NoC> nobawk, bcm4318
<C4NoC> nobawk, support dùm đi
<C4NoC> đang buzy
<nobawk> 4318 thì đâu có khó
<nobawk> C4NoC: thôi support nốt đi
<C4NoC> nobawk, đabng buzy
 * nobawk đi ngủ
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> mới join dota
<C4NoC> mà bảo đi ngủ
<nobawk> đi ngủ đây
<nobawk> join cắm nick thôi
<vubuntor191> ...
<vubuntor191> vang em cam on anh C4noc nhe'
<vubuntor191> em dang thu download va cai dat
<vubuntor581> Alu
<vubuntor581> Alu
<vubuntor581> Chim se goi dai bang
<vubuntor581> :))
<C4NoC> đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor820> alo
<vubuntor820> co ai ko
<vubuntor820> cho minh hoi ti :D
<C4NoC> đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor820> ngủ dậy rồi :))
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thế mềnh đi ngủ
<vubuntor820> :|
<vubuntor820> G9
#ubuntu-vn 2011-09-18
<vubuntor719> cho em hoi cach install cai VMware duoi bundle
<vubuntor719> :S
<nobawk> chmod +x tênfile.bundle
<nobawk> ./tên-file.bundle
<vubuntor719> cai +x la` sao rua anh:s
<vubuntor719> cho em hoi cach install cai VMware duoi bundle
<nobawk> chạy đi
<nobawk> làm đúng như trên là nó chạy
<nobawk> cùng lắm thì sudo ./tên-file.bundle
<nobawk> thế thôi
<nobawk> nhớ để cái file bundle ở phân vùng của ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor719, ?
<vubuntor978> C4NoC: :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor978, chậm hơn nha
<nobawk> cái gì hay vậy :3
<vubuntor719> @nobawk: e de cai file don trong thu muc Home
 * C4NoC tát nobawk 
<vubuntor719> va chay lenh nhu tren
<vubuntor719> ma` sao ko dc :S
<vubuntor978> C4NoC: chậm đâu, nhập captcha nó bị tùm lum à :|
<C4NoC> vubuntor719, :P , vẫn là chậm hơn
<nobawk> vubuntor719: coi lại xem đúng chỗ, đúng đường dẫn, tên file chưa
 * vubuntor978 toàn bị tab nhầm :|
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> ờ há
<vubuntor687> co ai khong giup minh voi
<kid__> ?
<vubuntor687> khong bai duoc ubuntu bang usb
<vubuntor687> no hien ra loi "boot error"
<vubuntor687> ai biet ko
<vubuntor687> đã check md5 rồi
<vubuntor687> vẫn lỗi :(
<kid__> cái lỗi đó xuất hiện khi nào/
<vubuntor687> khi khởi động lại và chọn Usb khi boot
<vubuntor687> dùng unetbootin
<vubuntor687> thôi rồi
<vubuntor687> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<kid__> thế thì usb bị lỗi
<vubuntor687> ko phải
<vubuntor687> trước đó có lần mình làm thành công rồi mà
<vubuntor687> cài với Debian thì được
<vubuntor621> Các anh cho em hỏi, bây giờ ổ e đang có 4 phân vùng chính, 1 cái cho win7, 1 cái cho ubuntu, 2 cái NTFS để lưu dữ liệu
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor687: xài bản unetbootin mới xem nào
<Tux|Windoof> tải bản từ trang chủ của nó về
<vubuntor687> thì mới cài qua Ubuntu Software Center mà
<vubuntor621> Giờ muốn resize cái ext4 cho nó lớn hơn để tiện dùng thì làm thế  nào ạ?
<vubuntor687> vào disk utility
<nobawk> vubuntor621: thì resize lại
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor687: cứ cãi nhẩy
<nobawk> vubuntor621: nhớ backup dữ liệu quan trọng ra ngoài nhá
<Tux|Windoof> cái trong repo có bao giờ là bản mới nhất đâu
<Tux|Windoof> đôi khi có lỗi
<Tux|Windoof> cứ thử bản mới nhất đã rồi tính tiếp
<Tux|Windoof> mà chạy unetbootin với quyền sudo nhá
<vubuntor621> :-s
<vubuntor621> E dùng gparted nó đâu có cho resize ạ.
<vubuntor621> :|
<nobawk> vubuntor621: phải có chỗ trống thì mới resize được
<nobawk> resize xong thì phải khôi phục lại grub
<nobawk> hoặc làm vài cái nữa
<nobawk> nếu cần thiết
<nobawk> ví dụ resize xong thì UUID hình như nó thay đổi phải sửa lại 1 số chỗ nếu dùng uuid
<vubuntor621> :|
<vubuntor621> Phức tạp quá.
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor621: resize xong
<Tux|Windoof> chạy update grub là nó tự tìm uuid mới rồi thêm vô
<Tux|Windoof> không cần xoắn
<vubuntor621> Nhưng mà giờ e ko thu nhỏ đc cả cái NTFS của e thì sao có chỗ trống ạ?
<vubuntor621> :-?
<kid__> xoá đi
<kid__> format đi
<kid__> rồi resize
<kid__> :/
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor621: thế mới nói cần kĩ thuật
<Tux|Windoof> :))
<vubuntor621> Ặc.
<vubuntor621> Chịu các bác.
<vubuntor621> :|
<vubuntor621> Thu nhỏ thì chắc ok.
<vubuntor621> Umount nó ra chắc đc.
<vubuntor621> Cơ mờ ext4 nó vẫn đang trong sử dụng(e đang dùng ubuntu) thì nó ko cho resize.
<vubuntor621> Ko lẽ lại dùng windoze hoặc là live CD để resize ạ?
<vubuntor621> :|
<kid__> đương nhiên thì resize thì phải dùng đĩa boot
<vubuntor621> Vâng.
<vubuntor621> Tks các a.
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor621: chúc may mắn
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<vubuntor621> Hôm trc dùng Gparted ko hiểu làm ăn thế nào đi nguyên ổ dữ liệu.
<vubuntor621> Giờ cũng k còn nhiều thứ để mất.
<vubuntor621> =))
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor621: tại không biết dùng nên nó vậy :D
<vubuntor621> Chắc thế ạ. :D
<vubuntor331> alo, co' ai o day k ?
<vubuntor331> giup mih voi
<vubuntor331> huhuh
<vubuntor439> :)
<vubuntor439> Anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor439> có ai ở đây ko?
<monte_> ubuntu việt nam đây à các bạn
<monte_> no anwers
<monte_> bó tay
<monte_> keke
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<monte_> hix
<monte_> chào
<monte_> mình là newner
<monte_> newber
<Tux|Windoof> ờ
<monte_> ở
<monte_> ờ
<monte_> mình dùng lubuntu nhưng cài conky k đc,
<monte_> tức quá
<monte_> bạn giúp đc k?
 * Tux|Windoof chạy mỗi lệnh install conky rồi dùng
 * CoconutCrab chưa dùng conky bao giờ
<monte_> mặc định thì nó xấu lắm, tùy biến theo như các diễn đàn thì làm k đc
<CoconutCrab> chịu, he he :D
<monte_> conky nó hiển thì nhiều thông tin ra màn hình rất đẹp
<monte_> bạn dùng thử đi
<monte_> hehe
<monte_> thank
<monte_> các bạn dùng distro nào vậy
 * Tux|Windoof thế sao bảo cài không được lolz
<Tux|Windoof> monte_: windows
<CoconutCrab> hầu hết là ubuntu
<monte_> cài mà tùy biến k đc, sorry
<monte_> bạn thử win8 chưa
<Tux|Windoof> đang xài win 3.1
<CoconutCrab> không muốn đụng vào
<monte_> dòng archlinux khó nhỉ
<monte_> keke
<monte_> win3.1?
<monte_> dùng sudo k đc
<monte_> câu lệnh trong terminal khác
<monte_> hihi
<CoconutCrab> tự config sudo được
<monte_> thế à
<Tux|Windoof> UAC trên Windows chỉnh được
<monte_> làm thế nào vậy bạn
<Tux|Windoof> click click là xong
<Tux|Windoof> monte_: sao không dùng Ubuntu cho dễ
<monte_> đang dùng lubuntu cho e netbook
<monte_> hix, bấm nhầm out mất
<monte_> mọi người làm quên ubuntu lâu chưa nhỉ, chia sẻ đi
<monte_> tớ mới dùng có vài tháng à
<CoconutCrab> cũng kha khá lâu rồi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> nhưng trên này không được thân thiện lắm đâu
<CoconutCrab> vào forum sẽ đỡ hơn
<monte_> k đc thân thiện là sao bạn
<CoconutCrab> là các thành viên hay nói khó nghe
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<monte_> à thì cũng dùng thử xchat mà
 * Tux|Windoof chuẩn bị vào forum nói lời khó nghe
<monte_> keke, khó nghe thì chơi theo kiêu khó nghe keke
<monte_> đùa thôi
<monte_> lalala
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<monte_> khó nghe
<monte_> hehe
<monte_> có ai mê film k nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> ở đây dị ứng với những người mê film
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<monte_> thế à
<monte_> hix
<monte_> film là nghệ thuật mà
 * Tux|Windoof gãi gãi
<Tux|Windoof> monte_: có xem
<Tux|Windoof> chủ yếu là JAV
<monte_> jav là j windoof
<monte_> đó là lời khó nghe đó keke
<monte_> "vl"
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<monte_> đúng là k thân thiện
<monte_> windoof k thân thiện hehe
<Tux|Windoof> Ờ
<monte_> hehe
<monte_> "chém giờ"
<monte_> keke
<Tux|Windoof> nhạt
<monte_> Æ¡d
<monte_> ờ
<monte_> vl
<monte_> windoof vl
 * Tux|Windoof cười đểu
<monte_> cười 1 mình đi
<monte_> keke
<monte_> ola
<monte_> có ai hong
<nobawk> hình như ko
<monte_> Æ¡d
<monte_> ờ
<nobawk> :3
<monte_> có ai dùn lubuntu k ?
<C4NoC> ko
<monte_> ubuntu?
<C4NoC> ko
<monte_> vãi đái
<monte_> thế dùng gì?
<C4NoC> linux
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> mình dùng linux chứ ko có dùng ubuntu :))
<monte_> hix, chơi chữ ghê thế bác
<C4NoC> :]]
 * nobawk đang nói sự thật chứ ko phải là chơi chữ
<monte_> androi cũng là linux đấy
<monte_> simbian cung là linux
<monte_> linux là nền tảng mà
<monte_> đúng k nhỉ
<nobawk> :))
<monte_> e là newber, các bác chỉ giáo nhé
<monte_> hix
<nobawk> newber là cái gì vậy
 * nobawk lần đầu tiên nghe từ này
 * nobawk <-- noob
<monte_> cái j đó đại loại như là người mới, e nghe ngta nói thế đấy ạ hihi
<nobawk> .w newber
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for newber.
<nobawk> .dict newbie
<bkphenny> IOError: [Errno socket error] (104, 'Connection reset by peer') (file "/usr/lib/python2.4/socket.py", line 325, in readline)
<C4NoC> lulz
<C4NoC> definition ghe qua' nhi?
<nobawk> .w newcomer
<bkphenny> newcomer — noun: 1. One who has recently come to a community; a recent arrival, 2. A new participant in some activity; a neophyte
<nobawk> .dict newcomer
<bkphenny> IOError: [Errno socket error] (104, 'Connection reset by peer') (file "/usr/lib/python2.4/socket.py", line 325, in readline)
<C4NoC> lulz
<C4NoC> o'e
<nobawk> sao dict lại lỗi vậy ta :3
<C4NoC> gio+` co`n python 2.4 a`
<C4NoC> chac cent
<nobawk> cần ếu gì 3.0 của C4NoC
<nobawk> 2.4 là đủ dùng rồi :))
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> đủ dùng
<C4NoC> mà mấy soft mới nó 2.6 ko
<nobawk> bọn viết soft nó phải viết để compatible với bản cũ đó
<nobawk> ko thì bán thằng nào nó mua
<nobawk> mình đảm bảo h chưa có nhiều production system dùng python 3.0
<nobawk> chỉ có chơi bời thì mới ham dùng bản mới thôi
<monte_> cho em hỏi phần mềm giải nến rar cho ubuntu
<nobawk> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<monte_> thank bác nhiều
<C4NoC> nobawk, ờ, thì giờ toàn 2.6 với ,2.7
<C4NoC> monte_, unrar
<monte_> vâng unrar
<monte_> k bít dùng soft nào
<monte_> đang cài các gói bác ubot2 chỉ
<C4NoC> cài vào, cái file roller nó tự nhận
<monte_> ok, unrar đc rồi
<monte_> thank các bác quá
<monte_> linux for huming being
<monte_> k bít e ghi có đúng k
<monte_> hihi
<monte_> thôi, chào các bác, e đi đây tí
<monte_> hihi
<monte_> come back
<monte_> ở đây cũng bùn quá nhỉ
<kid__> monte_: đọc topic
<monte_> ok
<vubuntor240> cac ban cho minh` hoi, minh` cai` ubuntu 11.04 tren laptop HP 4520s, nhung ko tai` nao` cai` dc
<vubuntor767> em bận òi
<vubuntor767> bb
<vubuntor240> no chua vao` duoc den' cho~ chon language thi da~ dung' im roi`
<kid__> bạn cài bằng cái gì?
<vubuntor030> co ai day k?
<crabsoup> ko
<vubuntor030> :(
<vubuntor030> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor030> minh cai compiz
<vubuntor030> hui nay chinh sao ma man hinh do' mat het roi`
<vubuntor030> jo` sua lai lam sao?
<crabsoup> log out ra ccài lại?
<crabsoup> vào*
<vubuntor030> roi
<vubuntor030> minh khoi dong lai
<vubuntor030> tat may chay lai ma cung k an thua j`
<vubuntor030> man hih trong tron :(
<crabsoup> !reset gnome
<ubot2`> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<crabsoup> bấm ctrl-alt-f2
<vubuntor030> :|
<crabsoup> gõ username/password vào
<crabsoup> rồi có cái lệnh rm -rf .... kia
<vubuntor030> minh go bo compiz dc k bac'?
<crabsoup> được
<vubuntor030> chi minh di!
<vubuntor030> go bang lenh trong terminal ak
<vubuntor030> chu center thi potay
<vubuntor030> :(
<crabsoup> không cần gỡ đâu
<crabsoup> cứ làm lệnh kia đi
<vubuntor030> ohm
<vubuntor030> thanks
<vubuntor030> rm -rf  phai k?
<vubuntor150> :((
<vubuntor150> hu hu hu em chao cac anh a
<vubuntor150> giup em voi ..
<vubuntor150> em dung lenh tar xvf hybrid.tar.gz  >>>> de? giai nen tap tin
<vubuntor150> sau do' no' hien len mot mo' cac' files
<crabsoup> ờ
<vubuntor150> trong do' co' mot filen ten la Makefile
<vubuntor150> cau hoi cua em la ..
<vubuntor150> gio em fai? chay lenh gi va cu the? nhu' the' nao de? install cai'  don' file em vua unzip ha? anh ?
<vubuntor150> vi em dang tap toe Ubuntu nen em giai nen cai' file.tar.gz do' ra Desktop ma ..
<vubuntor150> gio em fai? cai dat bang lenh nao cac anh oi :((
<vubuntor150> hu hu hu
<vubuntor150> giup em ti' di ...
<crabsoup> ./configure
<crabsoup> make && sudo make install
<vubuntor150> ok anh em se lam theo
<vubuntor150> tu dau lenh ..abcd /Desktop$ em se go vao day ./cònigure
<vubuntor150> sau do' .../Desktop$ make
<vubuntor150> sau do' ...../Desktop$ make install .
<vubuntor150> thank anh em se thu lam nhe'
<vubuntor150> thank and gut bay
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-10
<vubuntor309> Câu lệnh gì để biết được số dòng số ký tự của file .txt trong ubuntu vậy các anh?
<vubuntor030> bà con cho hỏi http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/30-phut-co-ngay-ubuntu-12-04-tieng-viet-qua-du-de-dung-co-ban-1877450.html
<vubuntor030> trong sreen co cái lich
<vubuntor030> cái đó gọi la gì  ?
<C4NoC> conky thì phải
<vubuntor030> con ky la cái bên trái
<C4NoC> nó luôn đó
<vubuntor030> cái bên phải có lịch nua
<C4NoC> thì thêm module vào
<vubuntor030> minh cài chỉ thấy hiện bên trái
<C4NoC> config nữa chi
<vubuntor030> làm sao setting ra bên phải
<C4NoC> lên đọc document
<vubuntor030> ?
<vubuntor309> lệnh tạo shortcut  là gì vậy các anh
<vubuntor030> ok
<vubuntor030> cho hỏi thêm vụ sóng wifi
<vubuntor030> ubuntu 12.04 không nhận ra wifi
<vubuntor030> mặc dù ở giữa rừng sóng
<C4NoC> lspci
<C4NoC> xem wifi của thằng nào
<vubuntor030> ?
<vubuntor030> lspci
<vubuntor030> lện gì dây
<C4NoC> chạy đi chứ hỏi gì
<vubuntor030> ukm
<vubuntor030> chạy xong làm gì nữa
<kid__> đưa lên !paste
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor030> có công cụ nào bẻ pass wifi không  ?
<vubuntor030> gần nhà có sóng
<Dynamo> bọn mình không hỗ trợ cho những việc này nhé, bạn tự tìm hiểu thôi
<vubuntor030> ukm
<C4NoC> bẻ được vào mắt
<vubuntor030> ubuntu có  taohj điểm phục hồi như window được không ?
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> tự làm thoai
<vubuntor030> ukm
<C4NoC> tóm lại, là muốn học linux
<vubuntor030> ubuntu đòi vòng khóa đăng nhập
<C4NoC> thì kiếm mấy cuốn basic đọc
<vubuntor030> ukm
<vubuntor030> đọc không hiều
<vubuntor330> có ai ở đây cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor330> chạy ubuntu từ usb thì bị hiện thế này : http://nq8.upanh.com/b3.s32.d1/4cdca13d616f6ffe219d497a7cccf42c_48968998.img0041.jpg
<vubuntor404> minh muon cai bitdefender cho ubuntu ,da tai ve ta tin .deb.run
<vubuntor404> lam sao de cai bay gio
<C4NoC> cài chi vậy
<vubuntor404> bitdefender cho linux
<C4NoC> thì để làm chi
<vubuntor404> minh muon cai de phong thoi
<vubuntor404> vi may co ca window
<vubuntor404> chiminhcach cai voi
<NgoHuy|stupid> clamav đi bạn
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor404>  thich bit ma
<vubuntor404> co tap tin ,,,,.deb.run
<vubuntor404> ma chua biet cai
<C4NoC> có win thì kệ win
<C4NoC> qua win mờ cài
<vubuntor404> hj
<vubuntor404> lam the nao lay quyen root cho terminal vay
<vubuntor404> lenh nao
<NgoHuy|stupid> sudo rm -rf /
<vubuntor404> khong biet cai tap tin deb.run
<vubuntor404> giiup voi
<vubuntor404> ai cao  thu ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor404: ko cần cài mấy cái đó
<C4NoC> xong
<C4NoC> xóa đi
<vubuntor404> ukm
<vubuntor404> chi cach cai bit voi
<C4NoC> ko cài ko biết
<C4NoC> bảo bỏ đi ko bỏ thì tự tìm cách cài
<vubuntor132> Tình hình em là em đang xài win 7 giờ muốn cài thêm ubuntu nữa. Nhưng em cài hoài mà không được. Bung ra cd, trên usb cũng không load vào được chẳng hiều sao nữa. Mong được sự giúp đỡ của các anh em. Em dùng máy Asus k43sm
<n2i> vubuntor132: Không load vào được? Bạn dùng soft nào để tạo usb boot? Ghi CD như thế nào? Không load được cụ thể là ra sao? Không boot được từ CD/USB? Bạn kiểm tra lại thiết lập trong bios về boot devices chưa?
<vubuntor132> chon trong menu boot "Try Ubuntu without installing" hay  "Install Ubuntu" đều không được. Em burn đĩa bằng FreeISOBurner .
<vubuntor228> nhờ các bạn chỉ giúp vấn đề là mình đang sài Ubuntu Desktop 12.04
<Stanley00> vubuntor132: U bản mấy? bạn check sum chưa? bạn mô tả rõ hơn cái chữ không được được chứ? hiện tượng như thế nào?
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor228
<ubot2> vubuntor228: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n0bawk> vubuntor228: bung ra kiểu gì?
<n0bawk> nhầm
<vubuntor228> mình muốn sàn phím chức năng Fn+ các chức năng như mở wifi, tắt màn hình
<NgoHuy|HDB> wiki Ubuntu
<NgoHuy|HDB> rất chi tiết về nó
<n0bawk> vubuntor228: à cái đó tùy, ko phải phím nào cũng xài đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor228: hoặc là phải đặt phím tắt
<vubuntor228> có rất nhiều phím nhấn ko dc
<vubuntor228> các phím số ko sài dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor228: phím số mà ko xài đc thì có thể là layout sai
<n0bawk> vubuntor228: hoặc là bạn chưa bật num lock
<vubuntor211> help
<vubuntor211> khi cai dat ubuntu no cu bat remove media la sao the nhi?????/
<tux|lion> remove media ?
<NgoHuy|HDB> cài xong thì nó remove và reboot
<NgoHuy|HDB> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-11
<vubuntor296> help me
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor296> mình đang làm quen với Ubuntu 12.04 nhưng không biết cài D-com 3G viettel
<vubuntor296> có thử làm theo hướng dẫn nhưng không thành công
<C4NoC> hầu hết tự nhận mà
<kid__> tưởng cứ cắm là chạy
<vubuntor266> cho hỏi cách cài 3g viettel lên Ubuntu 12.04
<kid__> usb hiệu gì?
<vubuntor266> E173Eu-1
<vubuntor385> giúp cài D-com viettel E173Eu-1
<vubuntor385> ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor385> có ai giúp mình không
<C4NoC>  chịu thôi, ko xài hàng đấy
<vubuntor385> vậy xài hàng nào thì ok hả bạn?
<C4NoC>  sao lại phải xài 3g?
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: cứ ra hàng, mượn cái nào thử cắm vào nó nhận thì xài
<vubuntor385> tại vì mình di động nhiều nên  vậy
<vubuntor385> trên diễn đàn có chỉ cách làm nhưng không thành công. vậy người ta vẫn làm được?
<C4NoC> uh, mà phải mò nhiều
<C4NoC> mệt lắm
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: đi làm hay đi đâu?
<vubuntor385> đi làm
<vubuntor385> bạn có cách nào giúp mình không?
<vubuntor385> trong USB có file install cài thế nào??
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: install cho windows
<vubuntor385> sudu bash xong kéo vào ->báo lỗi permision denied
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: nếu thật sự cần, thì ra hàng ấy, kiếm cái nào nó nhận liền thì mua
<vubuntor385> không, nó là thư mục linux
<C4NoC> hàng của các bạn viettel, ko biết thế nào mà mò
<C4NoC> vubuntor385: 2 là mua cái android nào đấy, tether wifi ra xài , nhanh gọn
<C4NoC> tốn thời gian mò mấy cái này làm gì
<vubuntor385> mình đang xài nó mà trên windows
<C4NoC> uh, thế xài trên windoof tiếp
<vubuntor385> hihi nói vậy thì nói làm gì, chủ yếu mình muốn chuyển qua linux
<C4NoC> thì đó
<C4NoC> nó ko support tốt trên linux
<C4NoC> 1 là mua cái khác
<C4NoC> 2 là giải pháp khác
 * C4NoC ko xài viettel 3g, nên chịu
<vubuntor385> vậy bó tay!thanhks bạn bye
<vubuntor385> chao cac ban
<vubuntor385> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor385> update tu 11.10 len 12.04 the nao vay
<n0bawk> vubuntor385: vào cái software center hay cái software source gì đó
<n0bawk> chỉnh lại software source
<n0bawk> rồi update lại
<n0bawk> rồi nó sẽ hỏi là có lên bản mới ko :3
<n0bawk> something like that :3
<vubuntor385> chinh lai software sorce nhu the nao
<vubuntor385> chinh tu cai gi sang cai gi
<n0bawk> đợi chút à mà quên mất là lâu lắm rồi ko dùng giao điện gnome của ubuntu
<n0bawk> vubuntor385: bạn mở cái software source lên
<n0bawk> vubuntor385: rồi đọc thử xem trong đó có mục gì
<n0bawk> vubuntor385: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot-to-12.04-lts-precise-pangolin-desktop-and-server
<iSupyBot> Title: How To Upgrade Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) To 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (Desktop & Server) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<n0bawk> coi cai' nay` cho roi` :))
<vubuntor385> minh thay no roi
<vubuntor385> thanks ban nha
<vubuntor854> giup minh voi wifi trong ubuntu khong hoat dong
<vubuntor854> 12.04
<vubuntor854> ai gioi dau roi
<Stanley00> wifi của hãng nào?
<Stanley00> mà bạn gõ tiếng việt dùm được chứ? thanks!
<n0bawk> ko hoajt dong nhu lao`?
<vubuntor854> acer 4710z
<vubuntor854> thấy trình điều khiển bổ sung broadcom sata
<Stanley00> vậy thì cài cái driver nó bảo vào đi rồi reboot
<vubuntor854> báo đã kich hoat va dang su dụng
<Stanley00> bạn đã *reboot* chưa?
<vubuntor854> reboot gì
<Stanley00> *khổi động lại máy* á :-s
<vubuntor854> khởi động rồi  có thấy băt được wifi đâu
<Stanley00> vậy chạy cái lệnh "rfkill list" rồi paste kết quả lên pastebin xem
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor854> báo no hết
<Stanley00> vậy thì pastebin cái "lspci -k" đi
<vubuntor606> cứu với wifi không chạy
<vubuntor606> ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor606> đang vào mạng bằng 3G
<vubuntor606> wifi
<Stanley00> bạn mới vào lúc nãy đúng không?
<vubuntor606> ukm
<Stanley00> vậy thì pastebin cái "lspci -k" đi
<vubuntor606> làm sao đưa lên
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor606> copy trong terminal làm sao
<vubuntor606> bôi hết rồi
<vubuntor606> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198182/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor606> cứu nhanh lên
<Stanley00> ;-ss
<vubuntor606> lỗi gì vậy bạn
<vubuntor606> ?
<Stanley00> chờ tí, cái này không dễ đâu
<vubuntor606> ukm
<Stanley00> giờ bạn chạy 2 lệnh sau nhá
<Stanley00> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<Stanley00> sudo modprobe wl
<vubuntor606> go xong van vayj khong thay gi
<Stanley00> pastebin lại cái "lspci -k" xem
<vubuntor606> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1198189/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> hmm, đúng là khó xơi mà, giờ bạn làm theo cái answer đầu tiên ở trang này nhá http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<iSupyBot> Title: How can I get Broadcom BCM4311 Wireless working? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> goodluck
<vubuntor606> ok
<chungbd> @hi
<chungbd> .hi
<chungbd> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor597> cuu
<vubuntor597> loi update  bidefender trong ubuntu  12
<vubuntor597> bao loi dia chi server khong dung  ?
<chungbd> ủa
<chungbd> Ubuntu cũng có Bitdefender sao?
<chungbd> .g ubuntu bitdefender
<iPhenny> chungbd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitDefender
<iSupyBot> Title: BitDefender - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor597> bi loi update
<vubuntor900> e moi dung ubuntu nen chua biet cach dat IP tinh cho card mang
<vubuntor900> cac bac giup e voi
<tux|lion> vubuntor900: Bật Network Manager lên
<tux|lion> chọn cái Connection nào cần cấu hình
<tux|lion> sau đó nhấn edit
<tux|lion> -> điền các thông tin cần thiết
<tux|lion> done
<vubuntor900> nhung ma vao do add IP vao thi no k cho save
<vubuntor900> e dung ubuntu 12.04
<tux|lion> .g cách đặt ip tĩnh trên ubuntu
<iPhenny> tux|lion: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=6147
<iSupyBot> Title: Không truy cập được internet - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<tux|lion> vubuntor900: cái đó của từng profile
<tux|lion> chứ của hệ thống đâu mà không cho save
<vubuntor900> neu de DHCP thi nhan dc ngon nge
<tux|lion> mà thế đi nữa thì cũng nhập password vào
<vubuntor900> nhung ma o do co cho nao yeu cau nhap pass dau
<vubuntor900> chi dien IP va DNS nhung ma sau khi dien xong thi k cho save
<tux|lion> vubuntor900: cho xin cái screenshot với
<tux|lion> chắc điền sai chỗ nào thôi
<vubuntor572> các bạn ơi
<vubuntor572> ubuntu sau khi update không  dung được chuột trên laptop,chỉ dùng dược bàn phím
<vubuntor572> nó là lỗi gì vậy
<vubuntor572> ?
<vubuntor572> ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor081> có cách nào cài  build-essential và libssl-dev ofline không  ?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-12
<vubuntor047> anh em cho hỏi có thủ thuật nào tăng tốc tải torent trong ubuntu không b?
<vubuntor047> u torent có cài được trong wine của ubuntu không  ?
<Dynamo> vubuntor047: trong U có chương trình cho torrent rồi bạn
<Dynamo> việc gì phải chạy utor qua wine
<vubuntor047> ukm
<vubuntor047> vậy dùng nó có thủ thuật nào tải nhanh không
<vubuntor047> nhiều lúc torrent thấy chậm quá
<Dynamo> @@
<Dynamo> biết nguyên lý torrent không mà kêu thế
<vubuntor047> biết
<vubuntor047> nhưng có link thấy chậm
<Dynamo> đó là do link @@
<vubuntor047> ý mình có thủ thuật  nào trong ubuntu không  ?
<Dynamo> chưa hiểu bạn muốn nói gì @@
<vubuntor047> dùng proxy cho torent có nhanh hơn không
<vubuntor047> ý mình muốn hỏi có mẹo gì  tăng tốc hơn nua không
<vubuntor047> 2M/s hơn nữa
<vubuntor559> các bạn hỗ trợ mình với
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor559
<ubot2> vubuntor559: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor559> ho tro lơn 4  dong paste vao trang nao nhi
<Stanley00> bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng việt dùm nha. thanks
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor559> file:///E:/hack%20wifi.htm
<Stanley00> :-O
<vubuntor559> bạn tải về bản cài đặt aircrack-ng dùng lệnh sau để vào thư mục cài đặc cd /opt/ lệnh tải aircrack-ng wget http://download.aircrack-ng.org/aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz sau khi cài đặt xong dùng lệnh sau để burn nén gz tar -zxvf aircrack-ng-1.1.tar.gz
<vubuntor559> hướng dẫn cài aircrack-ng
<vubuntor559> dùng  wget
<vubuntor559> sau khi cài  build-essential và libssl-dev ,rồi kế đến cài aircrack-ng
<vubuntor559> làm sao cài aircrack-ng
<Stanley00> vubuntor559: sao bạn không dùng Ubuntu Software Center cho nó dễ? dính tới tar.gz làm gì?
<vubuntor559> ?
<vubuntor559> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Stanley00> bạn biết cách cài phần mềm trong Ubuntu chứ?
<vubuntor559> dùng lênh này luôn à
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor559> dung lượng của nó mấy M
<vubuntor559> vì đang dùng 3g
<Stanley00> hoặc là dùng luôn cái GUI, nó có giao diện đồ họa luôn
<vubuntor559> TRÊN DIỄN ĐÀN HƯỚNG DẪN CÀI  build-essential và libssl-dev ,KẾ ĐẾN MWOSI CÀI  aircrack-ng
<vubuntor559> GUI
<vubuntor559> ?
<vubuntor559> BDGUI
<Stanley00> !usc
<ubot2> Factoid 'usc' not found
<Stanley00> !search software
<ubot2> Found: sc, ure, emacs, grub
<Stanley00> !sc
<ubot2> Software Center (Trung tâm phần mềm) là một ứng dụng mới của ubuntu giúp bạn dễ dàng cài đặt, xoá bỏ phần mền. Xem chi tiết: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trung_tâm_phần_mềm
<iSupyBot`> Title: Trung tâm phần mềm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor559> trong kho có  aircrack-ng luô ròi à
<vubuntor559> mình chưa xem
<Stanley00> linux thì cứ xem trong kho trước đi bạn à.
<vubuntor559> gần nhà có sóng wifi fpt telecom
<vubuntor559> nó đặt pass
<vubuntor559> nên mình đang muốn hỏi ,có công cụ nào mạnh đẻ dò pass
<vubuntor559> ý mình vậy thôi
<vubuntor559> như vậy có trong sang không ạ
<vubuntor559> !
<Stanley00> I don't care.
<vubuntor559> ok
<vubuntor559> à
<vubuntor559> cho hỏi thêm
<vubuntor559> sau khi update cho ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor559> bàn phím dung bình thường
<vubuntor559> nhưng chuột khong dung fwwuoxh
<vubuntor559> được
<Stanley00> không được thế nào? cái chữ "không được" đó chả có thông tin nào xài được hết á
<vubuntor559> chuột trên máy dùng không được
<vubuntor559> còn bàn phím dùng bình thường!
<vubuntor559> vậy đó
<Stanley00> vậy google đi! vậy đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor559: dịch lại cho bạn lần cuối này, cái câu bạn nói giống như bạn gọi điện cho bác sĩ và nói "bác sĩ ơi, em bị bệnh, bác sĩ bán thuốc cho em đi". Bạn hiểu chưa?
<vubuntor559> ukm
<vubuntor559> sorry !
<vubuntor559> mình không hiểu bị gì
<vubuntor559> à
<vubuntor559> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor559> em có 1 mp3 muốn share lên torent thì phải làm sao ạ
<Stanley00> thế bên win bạn làm thế nào?
<Stanley00> thôi cái này bạn chịu khó google đi, chứ cái này dài lắm, đem lên đây thì không tiện
<Stanley00> !g transmission create torent
<ubot2> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> .g transmission create torent
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/create-torrent-files-share-transmission/
<iSupyBot`> Title: How To Create Torrent Files & Share Them Using Transmission (at www.makeuseof.com)
<vubuntor559> ok
<vubuntor559> tai đay la lần đàu dùng nó
<vubuntor559> bb
<vubuntor559> chư  windo toàn dùng idm
<vubuntor559> thanks
<vubuntor619> help me
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor619> Configure Path Variables
<vubuntor619> là gì vậy
<vubuntor619> https://www.sjvalley.com/shop/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=74%3Aeclipse-arm&catid=45%3Atutorials&Itemid=63
<iSupyBot`> Title: Eclipse ARM (at www.sjvalley.com)
<vubuntor619> tơi đoạn Vari... mình không biết làm
<Stanley00> hmm, Ubuntu basic là phải có cái này rồi
<Stanley00> sao bạn lại chọn làm mấy cái nhúng khi không dùng linux nhỉ? :-ss
<Stanley00> cơ mà khoan, link đó dành cho window mà?!
<vubuntor619> thi mình mơi hỏi cái đoạn cho linux phải làm sao?
<vubuntor619> Ngay chỗ Configure Path Variables thôi, mấy chỗ kia mình làm dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor619: mở terminal, gõ "help export"
<vubuntor925> minh dang vao winxp = CD boot nen ko danh tieng viet dc, minh xin hoi
<vubuntor925> tinh hinh la sau khi format O cai ubuntu 12.04 thi may minh bi loi
<vubuntor925> error: no such partition
<vubuntor925> grub rescue
<vubuntor925>  cac ban giup minh voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor925: search goole với từ khóa fix mbr đi
<vubuntor925> thanks
<vubuntor925> vua go ubuntu, vua mat du lieu , tuc that, gio lai boot ko dc, cam on ban nha
<Stanley00> vubuntor925: dùng ubuntu rồi mà không học được tính cẩn thận, và "đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng" à? vậy thì phải chịu thôi.
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor925> ai biet cai ong ubuntu nay no kho khan den vay
<vubuntor619> Vẫn ko ra hướng dẫn
<Stanley00> vubuntor619: nó là hướng dẫn đấy, chỉ là bạn KHÔNG HIỂU thôi, chịu khó search thêm google đi bạn, vấn đề này không khó kiềm đâu
<vubuntor619> nó ko ra hướng dẫn đó chứ
<vubuntor619> thế mới khổ
<Stanley00> vubuntor619: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1199864/ output của mình. thế bên bạn nó ra cái gì?
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor619> export: export [-fn] [name[=value] ...] or export -p     Set export attribute for shell variables.
<vubuntor619> ngay chỗ này làm sao? [-fn] [name[=value] ...
<Stanley00> "<Stanley00> vubuntor619: nó là hướng dẫn đấy, chỉ là bạn KHÔNG HIỂU thôi, chịu khó search thêm google đi bạn, vấn đề này không khó kiềm đâu"
<vubuntor619> uh, vậy để mình tì gg
<Stanley00> vubuntor619: tìm được chưa bạn?
<vubuntor619> mình đang đọc, nhưng khó hiểu quá
<Stanley00> nó là vậy đấy, không hiểu thì hỏng kiến thức lắm, nên tốt nhất là cứ đọc cho hiểu đi đã,
<vubuntor619> tại mình mới tìm hiểu về U mà, chưa biết shell là gì nữa
<Stanley00> vậy thì lại càng nên nghiên cứu kỹ, vì sẽ dùng tới nó nhiều lắm
<vubuntor619> mình đang tìm cách viết code arm trên linux, nhưng mà trên mạng toàn hd Window
<Stanley00> vubuntor619: tại sao bạn lại chọn linux?
<vubuntor619> hi, vọc, thích cài hdh mới
<vubuntor619> tìm hiểu thấy Linux thích hợp cho lập trinh
<vubuntor619> xài riết rồi thấy hay, nhưng hơi rắc rối
<Stanley00> mình thấy nó dễ mà.
<vubuntor263> cho hỏi mình đã cài aircrack-ng-1.1 rồi ,bây giwof muốn cho nó hiện lên phải làm sao ?
<vubuntor263> aircrack-ng
<vubuntor263> muon dung lenh de chay reamview thi lam sao
<vubuntor574> hi mọi người
<vubuntor574> ko biết ở đây ai gặp trường hợp SCIM hay bị đơ phím chưa nhỉ
 * truongan xài ibus đã lâu chả thấy đơ điếc gì 
<vubuntor574> mình dùng SCIM UNIKEY + chrome, Firefox bị đơ phím liên tục
<NgoHuy|stupid> gỡ ra dùng ibus đi bạn
<vubuntor574> mọi việc bình thường cứ hễ khi gặp website nào điền form là bắt đầu mệt
<vubuntor574> để mình thử
<vubuntor574> mình muốn hỏi có ai gặp trường hợp lạ như mình chưa
<tux|lion> Trên các trình duyệt
<tux|lion> xài AVIM
<tux|lion> End :D
<vubuntor574> AVIM là addon cho FF, Chr hay là bộ gõ
<vubuntor574> à, addon
<vubuntor915> Nhờ các bạn fix dùm mình cái lỗi cảnh báo này khi chạy update-manager có nội dung như sau:
<vubuntor915> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<vubuntor915> wvdial: Depends: ppp (>= 2.3.0) but 2.4.5-5ubuntu1 is installed
<vubuntor915> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.4) but 2.15-0ubuntu10 is installed
<vubuntor915> Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1) but 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is installed
<vubuntor915> Depends: libuniconf4.6 but it is not installed
<vubuntor915> mình đang sài ubuntu desktop 12.04
<vubuntor915> Mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor574> theo thiển ý của mình
<vubuntor574> thì dùng synaptic
<vubuntor574> remove các lib và cho đúng
<vubuntor574> cài lại cho đúng yêu cầu
<MoonCrab> theo mình thì nướng nó
<vubuntor915> dùng synaptic như thế nào? mình chưa hiểu lắm.
<MoonCrab> kệ đi, chờ 1 2 ngày ubuntu update lại chắc nó sẽ tự hết
<vubuntor915> ko hết đâu
<vubuntor915> ko chạy update dc
<vubuntor915> báo toàn mấy lỗi đó
<vubuntor915> mình cũng hiểu mấy lỗi đó nói gì
<MoonCrab> vài bữa nữa
<vubuntor915> nhưng chưa định hướng là làm gì trước
<MoonCrab> cứ để yên nó đó thôi
<MoonCrab> 3 ngày nữa nó vẫn thế thì quay lại
<MoonCrab> không thì cài cái libuniconf kia vào xem
<vubuntor915> báo lỗi như sau:
<vubuntor915> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libuniconf4.6_4.6.1-2build1_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/etc/uniconf.conf', which is also in package libuniconf4.4 4.4.1-0.2ubuntu2 No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already                                                               Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/libuniconf4.6_4.6.1-2build1_i386.deb E: Sub-
<MoonCrab> reinstall gói kia vậy
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-13
<vubuntor212> em đang dùng ubuntu 12.04 ,em nghe nói battrack có hơn 300 công cụ bảo mật
<vubuntor212> có cách nào cài các công cụ này chạy vào ubuntu không  ?
<n0bawk> backtrack có thì ubuntu cũng có
<n0bawk> nói chung là distro linux nào cũng có khả năng có :))
<vubuntor212> ukm
<vubuntor798> cho hỏi muốn tạo một file và đạt pass cho file đó thì phải làm sao
<vubuntor798> ?
<kid__> thêm .rar vào
<vubuntor829> help me install jdk 32 in ubuntu 64 bit please
<C4NoC> down jdk 32 về
<C4NoC> extract ra
<C4NoC> chạy
<C4NoC> thế thoai
<vubuntor829> mình làm không được
<vubuntor829> giải nén ra rồi
<C4NoC> thì extract ra
<C4NoC> chạy file java trong đấy
<C4NoC> thế thôi
<vubuntor829> nhưng không làm sao để add platform vào netbean dc
<C4NoC> set path vào
<vubuntor829> set path nhu nao ban
<vubuntor829> minh vao quan ly plat trong netbean
<vubuntor829> add plat
<C4NoC> chịu thôi, C4NoC ko code
<C4NoC> google xem
<vubuntor829> tro đến folder chứa nó
<vubuntor829> nhưng ko đc
<vubuntor829> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor899> Giúp mình với mình bị lỗi grub rescue luc khởi động máy tinh
<tux|lion> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<iSupyBot`> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor899> mount /dev/sda3 /mnt (giả sử cài vào /dev/sda3) mount /dev/sda3 /mnt (giả sử cài vào /dev/sda3) đc rồi thanks bạn nhémount /dev/sda3 /mnt (giả sử cài vào /dev/sda3) mount /dev/sda3 /mnt (giả sử cài vào /dev/sda3)
<vubuntor248> alo
<vubuntor248> alo
<vubuntor248> có ai không ạ
<n0bawk> ko có
<n0bawk> h này đi ngủ hết rồi
<vubuntor248> hix
<vubuntor248> sopcat
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-14
<vubuntor810> các bạn cho minh hỏi với
<vubuntor810> ibus-unikey của mình bị lỗi rồi
<vubuntor810> gõ mail thì được tieng việt
<vubuntor810> nhưng sang writer và cacl thì không được
<vubuntor810> mình muốn cài bộ gõ khác
<vubuntor810> thì cài cái nào
<vubuntor810> và cài thế nào vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: à
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: thêm dòng này vào cái file load libreoffice
<n0bawk> export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus
<n0bawk> export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<n0bawk> export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: thêm vào ngay dưới dòng #!/bin/... của file /usr/bin/libreoffice
<truongan> thêm vào /etc/profile rồi restart máy đi cho nó dễ
<vubuntor810> vậy cuối cùng là thêm vào /etc/profile ah
<vubuntor810> nó có 2 cái profile
<vubuntor810> n0bawk ah
<vubuntor810> mình đã làm theo như bạn
<vubuntor810> bây giờ ngay cả thunder nó cũng không gõ được tiếng việt nữa
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: làm thế nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: làm theo bạn nào?
<vubuntor810> thì mình thêm 3 cái dòng mà bạn cho đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: cho xem nội dung cái file bạn đã sưả
<vubuntor810> vào cái /usr/bin/libreoffice
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor810
<ubot2> vubuntor810: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor810> chở 1 chút
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: thêm vào đó thì liên quan gì đến thunderbird?
<vubuntor810> mình sang máy đó ngồi luôn cho tiện nha
<vubuntor810> rồi mình post lên
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> bạn đã làm như thế nào
<n0bawk> thêm như thế nào thì paste lên đẻ mọi người coi
<n0bawk> mà ko biết ubuntu có còn im-switch ko nhỉ
<vubuntor592> n0bawk
<vubuntor592> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204257/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor592> cai do
<vubuntor592> bay gio ca cai mail cung khong go duoc tieng viet nua chu
<vubuntor592> huhuhu
<vubuntor592> luc truoc con go duoc ma
<vubuntor592> 940098492
<n0bawk> vubuntor592: vào terminal
<n0bawk> vubuntor592: gõ lệnh sau
<n0bawk> echo $GTK_IM_MODULE
<n0bawk> echo $XMODIFIERS
<n0bawk> echo $QT_IM_MODULE
<n0bawk> vubuntor592: xem lại xem đã add ibus-unikey vào chưa
<vubuntor592> ok
<vubuntor592> no van add duoc unikey
<vubuntor592> nhung khong thay hien ra chu V
<vubuntor592> de co the go unikey
<n0bawk> vubuntor592: xem lại phím trigger xem là phím nào
<n0bawk> ctrl + space?
<vubuntor592> ban co the team vao xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor592: logout login lại xem có gõ đc ko
<vubuntor592> ok
<n0bawk> mình ko dùng teamviewer
<n0bawk> chạy mấy cái lệnh echo ở trên nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor592> cho restart lai may luon nha
<vubuntor592> xim
<vubuntor592> @im=SCIM
<vubuntor592> xim
<vubuntor592> 3 lenh ra 3 cai do
<vubuntor592> minh cho restart lai may nha
<vubuntor592> cho chut
<n0bawk> vubuntor592: set sai ở chỗ nào rồi kìa
<n0bawk> moá ra xim với SCIM thế kia thì gõ gì
<vubuntor810> trời
<vubuntor810> vậy hà
<vubuntor810> thế thì phải tìm sai chỗ nào vậy
<vubuntor810> đang restart máy
<vubuntor957> the phai lam sao vay n0bawk
<vubuntor957> no ra xim nhu vay la sai ah
<vubuntor825> alo
<vubuntor825> ai có thể giúp em được không???
<n0bawk> vubuntor957: chạy lại cái lệnh  echo
<n0bawk> vubuntor957: 3 cái lẹnh echo lúc nãy
<vubuntor957> chay roi
<vubuntor825> Help me!!!!
<n0bawk> vubuntor957: nó hiện ra cái gì?
<vubuntor957> no van hien ra nhu cu
<n0bawk> vubuntor957: có sửa file /etc/profile ko
<vubuntor957> khong sua gi trong do
<n0bawk> vubuntor957: hiện như cũ thì tất nhiên ko đc rồi
<vubuntor957> chi sua /usr/bin
<n0bawk> vubuntor957: chạy lệnh im-switch -s ibus
<n0bawk> vubuntor957: logout rồi login lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor825: help?
<vubuntor825> em đang cần cái driver USB
<vubuntor957> ok
<vubuntor825> cho cái linux ubuntu
<vubuntor825> à mà không phải
<vubuntor825> có người bảo là Linux Ubuntu nó tự nhận hết
<vubuntor825> giờ cần hướng dẫn cài IP adress như lúc mình cài ở Windows
<vubuntor825> do u help me???
<n0bawk> cái gì?
<n0bawk> cần cài hay cần cái?
<n0bawk> đặt ip thì vào network manager mà đặt
<vubuntor825> cách thiết lập IP Adress ấy
<n0bawk> !search network manager
<ubot2> Found: network-pm
<vubuntor697> login lai roi
<n0bawk> .g đặt ip tĩnh ubuntu
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=6147
<iSupyBot`> Title: Không truy cập được internet - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor825> khổ cái là em mới xài Linux lần đầu
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> chỉ vào cái hình mạg (2 cái máy tính hay gì gì đó)
<vubuntor697> echo $GTK_IM_MODULE
<vubuntor697> ibus
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: h gõ đc chưa?
<vubuntor697> echo $XMODIFIERS
<vubuntor825> giờ đang chạy XP
<vubuntor697> @im-ibus
<n0bawk> moá
<n0bawk> đễ ẹc
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: thế đúng rồi đó
<vubuntor697> @im=ibus
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: h gõ đc chưa
<vubuntor825> bên Linux không biết xài
<vubuntor825> :))
<vubuntor697> chua duoc
<n0bawk> shit
<vubuntor697> van vay ne
<n0bawk> vào terminal đang gõ
<n0bawk> chạy thử nó xem sao
<n0bawk> chạy thử 1 ứng dụng nào đó xem có đc ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: thằng nào ko chạy đc?
<vubuntor697> trên internet được
<vubuntor697> nhưng trong writer không được
<vubuntor697> trên mail cũng được rồi
<n0bawk> trên writer vẫn ko đc hả :))
<vubuntor697> uh
<n0bawk> đc rồi để xem nào
<vubuntor697> vẫn k được
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: vào terminal gõ lệnh này nhá
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: libreoffice
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: rồi chọn cái writer xem có gõ đc ko
<vubuntor650> khi nào hướng dẫn xong cho bạn kia
<vubuntor650> hú em 1 tiếng nha anh
<n0bawk> vubuntor650: cần gì thì hỏi đi
<n0bawk> hú éo gì
<vubuntor650> xời
<vubuntor650> hướng dẫn em cài cái IP Adress cái
<vubuntor650> mới xài Linux lần đầu
<vubuntor697> không được
<vubuntor650> đúng mù tịt
<vubuntor697> chọn cái đó
<vubuntor697> thì giống như mở writer
<vubuntor697> unikey nó không hiện ra chữ V
<vubuntor697> trên internet đang ok nè
<vubuntor697> k hiểu sao chỉ có libre là bị vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor650: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/setup-permanent-static-ip-address-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<iSupyBot`> Title: Setup A Permanent Static IP Address In Ubuntu 10.04/10.10 Maverick Meerkat | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<n0bawk> vubuntor650: làm tương tự thế
<vubuntor650> ok
<vubuntor650> để làm làm phát koi sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: cái vụ này có bị nhưng sau khi làm thế kia thì nó hết
<n0bawk> ko lẽ của bạn này libreofice bị làm sao à
<vubuntor697> trời
<n0bawk> vấn dề nó chỉ là ở 3 cái dòng đó thôi :))
<vubuntor697> thì đã thêm 3 dòng đó rồi
<n0bawk> cho xin lại nội dung cái file /usr/bin/libreoffice
<vubuntor697> k tin bạn kiếm máy nào team vào xem cho chắc
<vubuntor697> ok
<vubuntor650> Thanks anh zai
<vubuntor650> thử cái đã
<vubuntor697> của bạn đây
<vubuntor697> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204293/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: nếu im-switch -s rồi thì bỏ 3 cái dòng đó đi
<vubuntor697> ok
<vubuntor697> bỏ đi 3 dong rồi
<n0bawk> bỏ 3 cái dòng đó đi rồi vào terminal chạy thử lại libreoffice xem sao
<vubuntor697> có cần reset máy không
<n0bawk> ko đc thì để tính tiếp
<n0bawk> ko cần
<n0bawk> vào terminal chạy 3 dòng echo như lúc nãy xem nó ra cái gì
<n0bawk> rồi chạy libreoffice
<vubuntor697> chưa được bạn ah
<vubuntor697> bạn cài team đi
<vubuntor697> cài nhanh mà
<vubuntor697> rồi team làm thử xem cho nhanh
<n0bawk> khổ ko dùng teamviewer :))
<vubuntor697> thì bây giờ cài vào
<vubuntor697> nó có vấn đề j k vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: libreofice vẻsion bao nhiêu thế
<vubuntor697> chờ chút kiểm tra
<vubuntor697> libreoffice-writer 1:3.5.4-0ubuntu1
<vubuntor697> là 3.5 ah
<vubuntor887> Thanks anh n0bawk
<vubuntor887> connect thanh cong
<n0bawk> lạ nhỉ mình cũng 3.5 :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: ps ax | grep ibus
<vubuntor697> trời
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: nó ra gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: dùng bản ubuntu nào vậy?
<vubuntor697> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204299/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor697> Release 12.04 (precise) 32-bit
<vubuntor697> Kernel Linux 3.2.0-27-generic
<vubuntor697> GNOME 3.4.2
<vubuntor887> tat cai Auto Connect Wireless cho nao vay
<vubuntor887> chi em cai
<n0bawk> vubuntor887: cấu hình ip tĩnh ròoi tích vào automattically connect
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: thử cái này xem đc ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="gnome"
<n0bawk> vubuntor697: OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="gnome" libreoffice
<n0bawk> viết thiếu
<vubuntor697> nó đơ cái writer rồi
<vubuntor697> logout ra login lại đã
<vubuntor887> Anh oi cai Flash Player cho Ubuntu cai nhu the nao anh
<n0bawk> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<n0bawk> hỏi nhiều vãi
<iSupyBot`> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor887
<ubot2> vubuntor887: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor887> Do
<vubuntor887> em can cai do do
<vubuntor887> thanks phat de di nghien cuu da
<vubuntor887> =]]z
<vubuntor810> alo n0bawk
<vubuntor810> cái đó vẫn chưa được
<vubuntor810> unikey ấy
<vubuntor810> vừa giờ reset máy
<vubuntor810> gõ được 1 tí
<vubuntor810> thoát ra
<vubuntor810> vào lại
<vubuntor810> không được
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: vẫn cái libreoffice hả
<n0bawk> lạ nhỉ
<vubuntor810> uh
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: nếu h chạy cái lệnh như lúc nãy thì có chạy đc ko?
<vubuntor810> vẫn là cái đó mà
<vubuntor810> chạy cái lệnh nào
<vubuntor810> echo hả
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: ko cái lệnh OOO_.... ấy
<vubuntor810> chờ mình chút nha
<vubuntor810> ng ngồi máy đó giờ đang phải làm việc
<vubuntor810> chưa chạy được
<vubuntor883> how i set up network for ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: thôi vác máy đến sfd mọi người xem cho
<vubuntor883> nhung may de? ban, lam sao vac duoc ?
<n0bawk> 	 http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/09/setup-permanent-static-ip-address-ubuntu-10-0410-10-maverick-meerkat/?ModPagespeed=noscript
<iSupyBot`> Title: Setup A Permanent Static IP Address In Ubuntu 10.04/10.10 Maverick Meerkat | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<vubuntor883> minh con hoi? 1 cai nua
<vubuntor883> may minh co pre-installer
<vubuntor883> lam sao de? xoa lenh do di day
<n0bawk> pre-installer?
<vubuntor883> bay gio ko the cai dat, update duoc het
<n0bawk> cài đặt update thì xem lại repository trong software source
<vubuntor883> ko
<vubuntor883> nghia la no con loi~
<vubuntor883> loi~ ve cai flashplugin-nonfree ay
<n0bawk> bật repository lên
<n0bawk> rồi cài vậy thôi
<n0bawk> ko đc thì gỡ ra
<n0bawk> lỗi thì chạy fix
<n0bawk> tắt hết mấy cái gui di
<n0bawk> chạy lệnh sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor883> chay fix nhu nao ha ban? minh la newbie
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor883> chay lenh do no bao' loi~
<n0bawk> đã nói là tắt hết đi mới chạy đc
<n0bawk> tốt nhất là logout ra rồi login lại
<n0bawk> lỗi thì sửa lỗi
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<vubuntor883> nhung ma loi~ nay bi lau roi
<n0bawk> còn bạn nói mỗi câu lỗi thì có chúa mới biết nó bị làm sao
<n0bawk> lỗi thì phaỉ lỗi gì báo như lào người ta mới biết mà chỉ bạn
<n0bawk> ờ lỗi bị lâu rồi
<vubuntor883> post-installation tra? lai loi~
<n0bawk> (vẫe ếo biết là cái lỗi gì)
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor883
<ubot2> vubuntor883: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor883> [sudo] password for phong8:  Đang đọc các danh sách gói...... Xong Đang xây dụng cây cách phụ thuộc...        Đang đọc thông tin tình trạng... Xong 0 đã nâng cấp, 0 mới được cài đặt, 0 cần gỡ bỏ, và 17 chưa được nâng cấp. 1 chưa được cài đặt toàn bộ hay được gỡ bỏ. Sau thao tác này, 0B sức chứa đĩa thêm sẽ được chiếm. Đang thiết lậ
<vubuntor883> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204380/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor883> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204380/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n0bawk> sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor883> :D
<vubuntor883> thanks ban, duoc rui
<n0bawk> lần sau rút kinh nghiệm đừng có nói lỗi mà ok nói lỗi gì hay paste cái đoạn báo lỗi lên
<n0bawk> nói thế thì có chúa mới giúp đc bạn
<vubuntor883> thanks ban
<vubuntor883> minh moi biet trang tro giup nay
<vubuntor883> hi
<vubuntor883> ah minh hoi cai cach ket noi mang Lan cua Ubuntu 12.04 nua~ ban oi
<vubuntor883> cai may ban o duoi nha cua minh, minh set up static IP ma ko ket noi vao internet duoc
<n0bawk> vubuntor883: ping đc gateway?
<n0bawk> vào terminal chạy
<n0bawk> route -n
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor883
<vubuntor883> ko ping duoc ban ah
<ubot2> vubuntor883: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<n0bawk> ifconfig -a
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor883
<vubuntor883> may duoi do dung card mang atheros
<vubuntor883> de teo nua minh chay xuong day xem thu?
<vubuntor883> ban oi, cho minh hoi, RAM 512MB lieu co dung duoc ban? Ubuntu 12.04 LTS duoc ko?
<C4NoC> dc
<C4NoC> cài lubuntu vào
<C4NoC> lấy bản lubuntu ấy
<vubuntor810> được rồi n0bawk ơi
<vubuntor883> nhung may minh dang xai ban ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor810> lúc chạy unikey
<vubuntor883> update thi len 12.04 ma
<vubuntor810> mình nhấn ctrl+space
<vubuntor810> thanks nha
<vubuntor883> co the chuyen RAM sang Swap area duoc ko ban?
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: nếu chạy cái lệnh OOO_... gì đó mà đc
<n0bawk> thì phải thêm vào file libreoffice cái đoạn OOO_=..
<n0bawk> bỏ cái libreoffice đi
<vubuntor883> n0bawk oi cho minh hoi,sao co may de auto thi vao internet duoc, con may duoi kia thi lai ko vay ?
<vubuntor810> chưa hiểu ý n0bawk
<vubuntor810> tưc là chạy cái lệnh 000_... kèm theo libreoofice
<vubuntor810> OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP="gnome" libreoffice
<vubuntor810> đúng k vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: ko ping đc tới gateway, thì phải check lại dây rợ, card mạng xem đã chạy chưa
<n0bawk> nếud ùng chung với windows thì vào windows làm cái này
<n0bawk> !network-pm | vubuntor883
<ubot2> vubuntor883: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<vubuntor883> truoc do,may day xai windows XP thi van dung net duoc
<iSupyBot`> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> lỗi này là lỗi hay gặp
<n0bawk> có thể do chua có driver
<n0bawk> có thể do card bị block do thằng windows củ chuối
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: ý mình hỏi là h cứ thế chạy là gõ đc tiếng việt
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: hay phải gõ lệnhnhư mình chỉ ở trênkia mới gõ đc
<vubuntor883> nhung minh cai ubuntu thi format het toan bo o? dia, ko con windows nua
<vubuntor883> co the la do ubuntu chua ho~ tro atheros ha ban?
<vubuntor883> minh cai ban ubuntu 8.04 LTS hoac 12.04 LTS deu ko duoc
<vubuntor883> de auto DCHP cung~ ko tu dong nhan IP de vao mang
<vubuntor883> con may nay,de auto thi tu nhan duoc IP...
<vubuntor810> bây giờ cứ chạy là gõ được tiếng việt
<vubuntor810> chỉ cần mở unikey nhấn ctrl + space
<n0bawk> vubuntor883: ờ, thế là cái card mạng nó bị block rồi
<n0bawk> h phải active nó lại
<n0bawk> bằng cách bật network boot lên
<n0bawk> rồi vào bios enable disable cái card mạng vài phát
<n0bawk> rồi reboot lại chắc chạy :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor810: ok, vậy ngon luôn rồi, khỏi phải chỉnh sửa gì :P
<n0bawk> vào bios, bật network boot, xong rồi vào network boot, disable, enable cái card mạng lên
<n0bawk> xong rồi reboot lại vào ubuntu :))
<n0bawk> các khác là cài lại windows, tắt network management như ở trên
<n0bawk> rồi xoá windows đi cài linux ;))
<n0bawk> vãi hà
<vubuntor810> ok
<vubuntor810> :P
<vubuntor883> thoi dung cach network boot cho de~
<vubuntor883> the tat cai network management di nhu nao vay ban?
<vubuntor883> luc minh cai ubuntu, cai windows minh format bang dia~ live cd ubuntu
<n0bawk> vubuntor883: tất cả cái mình nói ở trên là làm trong bios
<n0bawk> và lúc trước khi vào ubuntu
<n0bawk> ko liên quan gì đến ubuntu hay windows cả
<vubuntor883> minh hieu roi
<vubuntor883> y minh noi,la co phai thao tac minh lam nhu vay,luc cai ubuntu, nen windows no van~ quan ly' cai card mang phai ko ?
<vubuntor883> nghia la, may minh co cai windows, roi khi khoi dong,minh chay dia boot, roi minh cai ubuntu, xoa het toan bo windows
<vubuntor883> nen no block luon card mang ha?
<vubuntor883> va cho minh hoi, tren ubuntu co phan mem quet virus ko ban !?
<n0bawk> vubuntor883: ờ, nó set cái cờ gì đó trong cái card mạng
<n0bawk> vubuntor883: mà linux ko tự set lại đc
<n0bawk> h phải vào network boot, disable enable lại để clear cái cờ đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor883: clamav
<vubuntor883> cam on ban
<vubuntor883> minh hieu roi
<vubuntor883> de teo minh chay xuong thu
<vubuntor883> phan mem quet virus trong ubuntu la clamav ha ban?
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor883> go~ clamav trong terminal la goi chuong trinh ha ban? co update data-base ko ban?
<vubuntor883> thanks n0bawk, minh out day...bb
<vubuntor007> a/c cho e hỏi
<vubuntor007> em muốn cài đặt ubuntu nhưng không biết vấn đề về driver như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor178> n0bawk oi
<vubuntor178> tại sao có máy mình cái ubuntu ngay từ boot ( máy đã cài windows). lúc mình cái ubuntu, mình xóa hết ổ đĩa
<vubuntor178> máy đó cài xong vào mạng tốt
<vubuntor178> mà máy khác cài lại ko vào mạng tự động được
<vubuntor178> 1 cái card mạng là Realtek, 1 cái là atheros
<vubuntor615> alo
<vubuntor615> co ai giup em khong
<n0bawk> vubuntor615: giúp cái chi?
<n0bawk> !gõ tiếng việt | vubuntor615
<ubot2> vubuntor615: Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<iSupyBot`> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor615
<ubot2> vubuntor615: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor615: ko đc thế nào?
<vubuntor615> anh ne
<vubuntor615> gio cai xong roi
<vubuntor615> muon tat cai bang? configuration
<vubuntor615> thi tat nhu nao anh
<vubuntor615> bam x
<vubuntor615> thi no hien chu Kill It
<n0bawk> configuration nào?
<vubuntor615> so qua ko dam bam
<vubuntor615> cai xong no hien cai bang?
<n0bawk> như lào?
<vubuntor615> package configuration
<n0bawk> chắc có chữ ok ở chỗ nào đó
<vubuntor615> dung
<n0bawk> dùng tab
<n0bawk> dùng mũi tên để di chuyển đến chữ ok rồi enter
<vubuntor615> khong duoc
<vubuntor615> ky la vai~
<n0bawk> dùng phím tab ấy
<n0bawk> ko đc thì chịu :))
<vubuntor615> he he
<vubuntor615> duoc roai
<vubuntor615> cai nay kho dung vai luon
<vubuntor615> nhung ma hay
 * n0bawk thấy khó bình thường
<vubuntor615> tai anh dung quen roi
<vubuntor615> chu em moi dung
<vubuntor615> biet dau
<n0bawk> thì hồi đầu mình cũng như bạn
<n0bawk> khác gì ở đây ta?
<vubuntor615> thi do'
<vubuntor615> ak
<vubuntor615> ma anh nhiu tuoi? nhi?
<n0bawk> 0x
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor615> 0x
<n0bawk> >:3
<vubuntor615> dau tuoi? lam gi the nhi?
<vubuntor615> co an trom an cuop gi dau phai dau tuoi
<vubuntor615> >.<
<n0bawk> sợ bị ăn đập chứ sao :))
 * n0bawk 17 4ever
<vubuntor615> 17
<vubuntor615> haha
<vubuntor615> bang minh chu nhieu
<n0bawk> 17 forever :))
<vubuntor615> the 17 bao lau roi
<vubuntor615> >.<
<n0bawk> bạn này thiệt là sướng
 * n0bawk 17 tuổi mình còn chưa biết cái máy tính là gì
<n0bawk> 17 tuổi vẫn còn gõ mổ cò 1 ngòn :3
<vubuntor615> nghi~ lai thay kha' phi' thoi gian anh oi
<vubuntor615> biet den cai may tinh tu luc con hoc lop 5
<vubuntor615> ma toan choi game
<vubuntor615> khong hoc ve may cai nay
<vubuntor615> tiec that
<n0bawk> :3
<Dynamo> chả có gì phải tiếc
<vubuntor615> tiec' vai~~~~~~~~~~~~
 * n0bawk tủi thân chui vào xó
<vubuntor615> gio hoi han qua'
<vubuntor615> gia nhu hoi truoc khong choi game
<n0bawk> em mình lớp 6 cho dùng debian :))
<Dynamo> 17 tuổi mà đã có máy rồi sao @@
<vubuntor615> tap trung reseach cai nay
<vubuntor615> thi hay roi
<n0bawk> chơi game vèovèo
<n0bawk> vubuntor615: bbể học vô biên lắm
<vubuntor615> co may tu nam em hoc lop 5 kia
<n0bawk> ko biết dadau là bờ :P
<Dynamo> n0bawk: anh mấy tuổi có cái máy tính
<n0bawk> 19
<n0bawk> :3
<Dynamo> vẫn sớm hơn mềnh :-ss
<n0bawk> đã nói là 17 tuổi vẫn còn mổ cò 1 tay
<vubuntor615> em 10 ngay nua la tron 18 tuoi?
<vubuntor615> >.<
<n0bawk> lớp 10 đc thằng bạn dạy chat chit :))
<vubuntor615> ma van chua biet gi ve linux
 * Dynamo lớp 12 mới biết vô quán nét :3
<Dynamo> tủi thâ vãi
<Dynamo> chui vô xó
<n0bawk> Dynamo: xin mãi papa với mama mới mua cho :3
<n0bawk> cũng may vô đại học điểm mình cũng khá, nên xin gì cũng dễ :))
<n0bawk> chứ ko chắc còn lâu :P
<n0bawk> thời cấp 3 như bạn vubuntor615
<n0bawk> mình hết đi học là về nhà ngủ
<n0bawk> chả có máy móc game nghiếc gì :3
<n0bawk> thời đấy dt còn ko có
<n0bawk> thằng nào muốn rủ đi chơi cũng chả biết gọi ở đâu :))
<n0bawk> muốn đi là phải hẹn trước 1-2 ngày
<n0bawk> vãi thật
<vubuntor615> anh n0bank chac phai sinh nam 85 tro ve truoc
<vubuntor615> theo em la the
<Dynamo> thời đấy bọn anh ai cũng như nhau, chứ thời em thì...
<Dynamo> đứa có đứa không
<n0bawk> vubuntor615 thôi đừng cố đoán ko ra đâu :P
<Dynamo> nhiều lúc muốn tự kỷ vãi
<vubuntor615> >.<
<vubuntor615> anh tu ky
<vubuntor615> chu em muon tu tu day
<n0bawk> Dynamo: à thời mình là bắt đầu có rồi
<vubuntor615> >.<
<n0bawk> Dynamo: thời đấy bắt đầu có city phone
<vubuntor615> anh n0bank
<n0bawk> trong lớp đứa nào có cái cityphone đấy là cả lớp ngưõng mộ vãi đạn rồi
<vubuntor615> bao cao anh la cai xong roi
<vubuntor615> gio lam gi tiep anh
<Dynamo> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n0bawk> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor615
<ubot2> vubuntor615: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<iSupyBot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor615: tuổi trẻ tài cao, chịu khó đọc đi :P
<vubuntor615> doc thi phai doc chu
<n0bawk> Dynamo: ở tỉnh nào?
<vubuntor615> khong doc thi chet me
<vubuntor615> =))
 * Dynamo Nam Định
<Dynamo> cùng quê CoconutCrab
<vubuntor615> chai`
<n0bawk> Dynamo: à, mình may mán sống giữa thủ đô, mà nó như thế kia đó :3
<vubuntor615> Cua Dua`
<vubuntor615> =]]z
<vubuntor615> n0bank
<vubuntor615> cha co nghia gi
<vubuntor615> Dynamo la ao thuat gia
<Dynamo> vubuntor615: realy?
<Dynamo> =]]
<vubuntor615> yes
<vubuntor615> of couse
<VHNgoc> :/
<Dynamo> chính /me cũng chả biết cơ :3
<vubuntor615> anh len youtube
 * Dynamo học tiếng Việt cũng ngu lắm
<Dynamo> :3
<vubuntor615> sech Dynamo ma xem
<n0bawk> bạn vubuntor615 siêu tiếng anh ghê
 * n0bawk vác cặp đi bái sư
<vubuntor615> anh cu dua em
<vubuntor615> trinh do 12/12 thoi
<vubuntor615> may ma dau duoc dai hoc
 * n0bawk trình độ 9/12
<vubuntor615> chu khong thi chet mia.
<vubuntor615> =))
<Dynamo> vubuntor615: trường gì?
<n0bawk> tất cả những gì còn lại trong đầu mình đến h là từ hồi lớp 9 :3
<vubuntor615> em dau Rajabhat Maha Sarakham University, ThaiLand
<VHNgoc> :|
<Dynamo> á»±
<VHNgoc> thêm 1 siêu nhân
<Dynamo> vubuntor615: cùng trường với Jun Vũ hả :3
<vubuntor615> ai anh
<vubuntor615> cho em lam quen
<vubuntor615> ho ho
 * Dynamo chả biết, em này hot lắm
<vubuntor615> oh yeah
<n0bawk> Jun Vũ là bạn nào vậy
<n0bawk> Dynamo: cho xin 500Đ hình
<Dynamo> n0bawk: hot girl trên facebook :3
<VHNgoc> Dynamo: ợ, cùng quê cua dừa sao
<vubuntor615> chai`
<vubuntor615> hot girl nua
 * VHNgoc cứ tưởng cua dừa đóng đô tại hà lội
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: Nam định đất sinh nhân tài mà :D
<Dynamo> VHNgoc:  yep
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: cua dừa có mấy quê thì phải
<Dynamo> n0bawk: http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/379386_260797307315715_2092263725_n.jpg
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: nhiều lắm em :P
<Dynamo> http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/407832_260789830649796_1892202623_a.jpg
<vubuntor615> choi`
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: bao nhiu tuổi rồi nhỉ :D
<Dynamo> còn nhìu ảnh lắm, cơ mà phải lên anhdep.net search :3
<Dynamo> à nhàm
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: 17 4ever :))
<Dynamo> xkcn :3
<Dynamo> fsck keyboard
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: hoho
<n0bawk> mấy năm rồi ko chat chit trên cái kênh này :))
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: thằng gì gì sao rồi
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: cái thằng gì em cu ấy
<VHNgoc> nakitama :D
<vubuntor615> sao gia` the
<n0bawk> :))
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: nó chạy đi chơi với gái rồi
 * Dynamo tắm cái
<vubuntor615> nhin cu nhu u30
<n0bawk> vubuntor615: anh trẻ lắm em, ra đường người ta toàn bảo sv năm nhất thôi
 * mitsukiar xếp ghế ngồi nghe :3
<vubuntor615> oh`
<vubuntor615> ghe
<Dynamo> n0bawk: trước gặp sn, công nhận nhìn trẻ vãi
 * tux|lion có gà à
 * tux|lion mài dao
<n0bawk> đi hướng dẫn bọn sv thì chúng nó tưởng anh khoá trên đi học lại
 * n0bawk buồn 5 phút
<VHNgoc> thế mà còn chê gì
<vubuntor615> yeah
 * tux|lion toàn bị 88-87 gọi bằng anh
<vubuntor615> zay thi anh n0bank di cua may em sinh vien la dep
<vubuntor615> =))
 * VHNgoc giống tux|lion 
<vubuntor615> ui zoi
<tux|lion> n0bawk: mà chăm chỉ sang bên Ngoại ngữ
<vubuntor615> may anh tren nay toan 8x
 * mitsukiar gọi anh tux|lion là anh, cơ mà ko hố :">
<tux|lion> thì hay
<vubuntor615> ghe qua
<mitsukiar> err anh tux|lion teen 9x nè
 * tux|lion chả lừa được ai huhu
<tux|lion> 9xxx
<tux|lion> =)
<vubuntor615> 9x
<vubuntor615> haizzz
<mitsukiar> lắm x vậy anh tux|lion
<tux|lion> mitsukiar: =]]
<VHNgoc> ợ
<vubuntor615> may anh lap thanh: Hoi nguoi cao tuoi xai Linux
<vubuntor615> laf ok
 * tux|lion toàn đặt biến là xxx cho dễ nhớ
<mitsukiar> bạn này chơi ác, mình có 9x mà bị liệt hàng cao tuổi
<mitsukiar> huhu
<VHNgoc> 90 hay 91
<tux|lion> mitsukiar: đấy
<tux|lion> =)
 * tux|lion thấy mitsukiar còn trẻ nhắm
 * mitsukiar 94
<mitsukiar> :-"
<tux|lion> cỡ 0x thôi
<tux|lion> =)
<tux|lion> vubuntor615: đây toàn bô lão mà
<mitsukiar> (_ _")
 * tux|lion khụ khụ
<vubuntor615> 9x la cua bao nhieu nien ky? ve truoc the anh
<vubuntor615> =))
<VHNgoc> ồ, 94
<VHNgoc> gọi mitsukiar là em thôi :3
 * mitsukiar = anh tux|lion đó
<tux|lion> vubuntor615: đợi tí
<tux|lion> đêm đã
<mitsukiar> :))
<tux|lion> đếm*
<VHNgoc> hóa ra tux|lion cũng 94
<VHNgoc> em nốt
 * tux|lion vê vê mitsukiar
<mitsukiar> :3 anh tux|lion trẻ ra rồi nhé
<mitsukiar> :3
<kid_lol> tux|lion: cẩn thận mitsukiar  lại ngất ra như hôm qua thì hôn mệt...
 * tux|lion đi soi gương hớ hớ
<tux|lion> kid__: thế thì ngon
 * tux|lion đợi mitsukiar ngất
<kid__> mitsukiar: kìa giả ngất đi em:/
 * mitsukiar ngất
 * mitsukiar tỉnh
<mitsukiar> @@
<mitsukiar> xong rùi
<mitsukiar> ko thấy gì hết
 * VHNgoc đánh mitsukiar ngất luôn
<mitsukiar> VHNgoc ác từ trong UT ác ra
 * tux|lion *sơ cứu* ngay
<kid__> =)
 * tux|lion phù phù
<VHNgoc> tux|lion: đó, nhanh lên nha
<vubuntor615> de log cai acc
<vubuntor615> noi chuyen cho no dang hoang
<VHNgoc> mitsukiar: =]]
<tux|lion> VHNgoc: im để anh còn sơ cứu
 * mitsukiar D:
 * tux|lion chụt chụt
<tux|lion> à nhầm
<tux|lion> phù phù
<tux|lion> =)
<vubuntor842> ai za`
<vubuntor842> nick cua ban da bi khoa....
<vubuntor842> vi ly do Spammer
<vubuntor842> cai nick moi viet dc 3 comment
<vubuntor842> da la spammer
<vubuntor842> >.<
<tux|lion> 123 phù phù
 * mitsukiar D:
<kid__> vubuntor842: /me vừa viết 1 bài thành spammer luôn nè
 * mitsukiar xỉu luôn
 * VHNgoc đưa cho tux|lion cốc nước
<tux|lion> vubuntor842: chỉ ban những bạn nào để chữ kí quảng cáo
<n0bawk> tux|lion: :))
<tux|lion> + post bài có link spam + mới reg link
 * tux|lion ban với tốc độ thần sầu lắm
 * tux|lion lao công
 * tux|lion tu một hơi hết cốc nước
 * tux|lion tiếp tục bóp tim ngoài lồng ngực
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: có nên dùng octave thay matlab k?
<tux|lion> :-p
<mitsukiar> tim gì ở ngoài lồng ngực :|
<VHNgoc> còn giả vờ không hiểu :-/
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: có
<mitsukiar> D:
<tux|lion> VHNgoc: =)
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: ko dùng toolbox nào đặc biệt thì dùng octave đi
<VHNgoc> :-/
<n0bawk> cũng same same mà dỡ phải load cái matlab nặng bà cố
<n0bawk> sau này phải dùng mấy cái như controll toolbox thì chắc phải dùng matlab
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: nói chung là nó same same nhau
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: ném script qua lại vẫn chạy đc
<n0bawk> nên xác dịnh nếu ko dùng toolbox nào đặc biệt thì octave cho lành :P
<VHNgoc> hố hố
<VHNgoc> kì trước lấy mupad làm btl =]]
<n0bawk> octave thiếu mấy phần kéo thả :)
<n0bawk> .g mupad
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://www.mupad.de/
<iSupyBot`> Title: SciFace Software (at www.mupad.de)
<n0bawk> làm bài tập gì mà phức tạp vậy :))
<VHNgoc> giải tích
<Dynamo> fsck
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: emacs còn tính tích phân vi phân vèo vèo :P
 * tux|lion tát Dynamo
 * Dynamo vừa gội xong được cái đầu thì mất cmn nước
<tux|lion> chả có tí văn hoá nào
<tux|lion> =)
<tux|lion> Dynamo: hố hố
<n0bawk> symbolic hình như octave cũng có, nhưng mà ko biết nó ra sao
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: quan trọng là bắt buộc xài matlab
<n0bawk> vì thực sự là mình chưa dùng bao h :))
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: nên lấy mupad xài cho nhanh
 * VHNgoc lách luật
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: ko có gì là bắt buộc cả
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: ợ
<n0bawk> làm éo gì có chuyện bắt buộc
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: cô em bắt buộc mà anh dám cãi à
<n0bawk> sv lấy tiền nhéo đâu ra mua matlab li xăng :))
<VHNgoc> :-/
<n0bawk> sợ chi
<n0bawk> mình xong rồi éo sợ bố con thằng nào nữa :))
<VHNgoc> ợ
<mitsukiar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/601531_267705773332857_1036628048_n.jpg
<mitsukiar> con trai có đuổi con chó ko
<mitsukiar> :-?
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: không dùng matlab thì rớt, thế thôi
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> chó đuổi con trai :))
<VHNgoc> :-/
<mitsukiar> cái hình sai bỏ xừ rùi
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: ok, vậy tạm biệt cô :))
<n0bawk> mitsukiar: thì sai rõ ràng :P
<VHNgoc> n0bawk: cả trường em nó bắt buộc vậy luôn chứ đâu chỉ một người
 * n0bawk mình rất quý động vật nên chả đuổi con gì chỉ đánh bọn chuột ăn hại
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: hè hè, khổ thân
<n0bawk> cuối cùng thì matlab cũng chỉ là công cụ
 * VHNgoc nhóm duy nhất làm mupad
<n0bawk> mà công cụ thì công cụ nào làm đc việc của mình chả đc :))
 * tux|lion có người bị gái đuổi
<VHNgoc> thì cho chọn thì nói làm cái gì
<tux|lion> có người thì đuổi gái
<n0bawk> quan trọng là cái output chứ ko quan trọng VHNgoc làm thế nào
<tux|lion> như FA hội chẳng hạn
<tux|lion> =)
<tux|lion> hội HDB nữa
<tux|lion> :-P
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: dùng matlab mà giải ko ra thì cũng vứt :))
<VHNgoc> :D
<VHNgoc> matlab code mấy cái symbolic vất vả
<n0bawk> chắc chưa hiểu cách của nó
<n0bawk> chứ thạo rồi thì chắc cũng dễ à :P
 * n0bawk học giải tích toàn tính = đầu :))
<n0bawk> ko tính đc thì bỏ -> khoẻ :P
<VHNgoc> :-/
<n0bawk> VHNgoc: matlab nó ôm nhiều thứ nên nó phức tạp vậy á
<n0bawk> chịu khó lôi help ra coic ũng đỡ :P
<VHNgoc> oh
<VHNgoc> help của matlab ngon
<n0bawk> :D
<vubuntor491> anh N0bank dau roi
<vubuntor491> cai xong cai ibus roi
<vubuntor491> ma khi bat no phai bat terminal
<vubuntor491> tat cai terminal hoac an? no xuong la ibus ko co nua
<Dynamo> vubuntor491: bạn làm như sau nhé
<Dynamo> nhấn phím Super/Cửa sổ
<Dynamo> gõ vào ibus
<Dynamo> có cái Keyboard Input Method
<Dynamo> nhấ vô
<Dynamo> chuyển sang tab thứ 3
<Dynamo> nhấn vô dấu tích thứ 2
<Dynamo> đó
<vubuntor491> ok anh Dynamo
<vubuntor491> đã được
<vubuntor491> hê hê
<vubuntor491> ảo thuật gia có khác
 * Dynamo còn chả biết cái Dynamo có nghĩa là ảo thuật gia :3
<vubuntor491> tầm bậy anh ơi
<vubuntor491> Dynamo
<vubuntor491> là cái tên của ảo thuật gia
<Dynamo> ờ thì tên của ảo thuật gia
<vubuntor491> anh zô xem đi
<vubuntor491> thằng cha này ảo vãi
<Dynamo> dzô rồi
<Dynamo> nhìn cái thumbnail chưa muốn xem
<vubuntor491> sao lại chưa muốn xem
<Dynamo> để coi coi thế nào
<vubuntor491> em là em nghiền cha này lắm
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor491> anh n0bank
<vubuntor491> có trò gì vui trên ubuntu
<vubuntor491> chỉ em chơi với nào
 * n0bawk ngồi nhìn quanh xem có ai tên n0bank ko
<Dynamo> vubuntor491: n0bawk chứ không phải n0bank
<vubuntor491> viết lộn đó mà
<Dynamo> chơi thử trò Super Tux Kart đi
<vubuntor491> >.<
<Dynamo> giống đua xe thú PS1 lắm
<vubuntor491> không
<vubuntor491> em ứ chơi game
<Dynamo> :3
<vubuntor491> phí mất bao nhiêu thời gian để chơi game
<vubuntor491> dành thơi gian đó để học Linux sướng hơn
<vubuntor491> hôm nay hoàn thành được 2 cái
<n0bawk> đọc làm sao để chạy linux từ lúc boot đến lúc vào
<n0bawk> đến giao điện đồ hoạ :))
<vubuntor491> tầm bậy
<VHNgoc> :=S
<vubuntor491> cài được Flash Player
<vubuntor491> với cả cái Ibus
<vubuntor491> hợ hợ :">
<vubuntor491> vubuntor491
<Dynamo> qua Thái có gì vui không nhỉ?
<vubuntor491> Em nghe bảo gái Thái xinh lắm
<vubuntor491> mà chả biết thế nào
<Dynamo> đậu xanh
<Dynamo> chú chưa sang học sao mà không biết
<n0bawk> http://tldp.org/LDP/tlk/tlk.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: The Linux Kernel (at tldp.org)
<n0bawk> gay thai' moi' xinh
<n0bawk> :3
<Dynamo> trước ngồi ngâm quyển này 4 ngày
<vubuntor491> Cô giáo dạy tiếng Thái của em á
<vubuntor491> xinh cực luôn
<vubuntor491> ai có Facebook
<vubuntor491> em gửi sang cho nè
<Dynamo> đưa coi :3
<n0bawk> http://tldp.org/guides.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: The Linux Documentation Project: Guides (at tldp.org)
<vubuntor491> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001370393800
<iSupyBot`> Title: รัชนก วงษ์สิทธิ์ | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<vubuntor491> nhưng mà cổ có chồng rồi nha
<vubuntor491> chồng người Việt Nam
<vubuntor491> anh này sang học Thái Lan
<vubuntor491> xong yêu cô này
<vubuntor491> cưới luôn
<vubuntor491> =]]z
<vubuntor491> anh n0bawk ngồi ngắm nghía rồi à
<n0bawk> oafi
 * n0bawk ngồi chờ feedback từ Tux|KEM
<vubuntor491> sao làm được dòng  * n0bawk ngồi chờ feedback từ Tux|KEM
<vubuntor491> anh nobawk
<Dynamo> vubuntor491: gõ /me
<vubuntor491> còn gõ /Dynamo
<vubuntor491> là nó ra cái <Dynamo> hả anh
 * vubuntor491 hợ hợ
 * vubuntor491 cái chatbox hay nhất từng thấy
<mitsukiar> }Dynamo
 * mitsukiar bị hớ, lủi đi chỗ khác :(
<n0bawk> !dynamo
<ubot2> Factoid 'dynamo' not found
<Dynamo> }GeekComp
<iSupyBot`> Dynamo: "GeekComp" : (#1) Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo, or (#2) Vô danh tiểu tốt trong lốt trinh sát Interpol
<Dynamo> clgt
<Dynamo> cái 2 là thế nào đấy
<vubuntor491> hợ hợ
<vubuntor491> trong lốt trinh sát Interpol mới ghê chứ
<Dynamo> ai define không biết
<mitsukiar> !mit
<ubot2> Factoid 'mit' not found
<mitsukiar> ohla
<mitsukiar> =))
<mitsukiar> definition cũng vần
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor491> à đúng rồi
<vubuntor491> xời ơi
<vubuntor491> anh n0bawk
<vubuntor491> hướng dẫn em cài cái driver card nVIDIA cái
<vubuntor491> GEFORCE GT 620M
<n0bawk> hơ hơ
<n0bawk> vãi
<n0bawk> tự đọc đi :))
<n0bawk> .g install nvidia driver
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://www.nvidia.com/Drivers
<iSupyBot`> Title: Drivers - Download NVIDIA Drivers (at www.nvidia.com)
<n0bawk> .g install nvidia driver ubuntu
<iPhenny> n0bawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<iSupyBot`> Title: BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor491> Em vài cái Additional Driver
<vubuntor491> mà không có gì cả anh ơi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-15
<vubuntor567> hi
<NgoHuy|BN> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Dynamo> !hi | vubuntor
<ubot2> vubuntor: Chào bạn!
<Dynamo> fsck ADSL, fsck wifi
<vubuntor329> cho mình hỏi làm sao chuyển từ giao diện dòng lệnh sang đồ họa?
<vubuntor329> mình dùng Alt F7 mà không được
<Dynamo> Ctrl Alt F7
<vubuntor329> mình muốn up anh lên cho các bạn xem\
<vubuntor329> vào trang nào cho dễ nhỉ  các bạn
<vubuntor329> Dynamo
<vubuntor329> k được bạn à
<vubuntor329> http://up.ssc.vn/view.php?filename=720Capture.png
<iSupyBot`> Title: Up Anh (at up.ssc.vn)
<vubuntor329> mình làm như dynamo
<vubuntor329> thì nó lên như thế này
<vubuntor329> dynamo\\
<vubuntor329> giúp mình với
<Dynamo> chờ mình chút
<Dynamo> đang bận 1 tý
<Dynamo> tux|lion: xem cái ảnh của vubuntor329 kìa
 * tux|lion hem thấy ảnh
<Dynamo> http://up.ssc.vn/view.php?filename=720Capture.png
<iSupyBot`> Title: Up Anh (at up.ssc.vn)
 * Dynamo chưa thấy cái hiện tượng này bao giờ luôn
<vubuntor329> :)
<vubuntor329> mình đăng nhập\
<vubuntor329> vào nó bị vậy đó
<vubuntor329> giờ chỉ ở giao diện dòng lệnh
<vubuntor329> chuyển qua người dùng  k được
<vubuntor329> ^^
<Dynamo> vubuntor329: vừa mới cài?
<vubuntor329> uh\
<vubuntor329> mới cài
<vubuntor329> sao giờ đây mấy bạn
<Dynamo> vậy vote cài lại xem có bị tương tự không
<Dynamo> !hi | vubuntor364
<ubot2> vubuntor364: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor364> hai
<Dynamo> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor364> minh xin phep hoi nao?
<vubuntor364> ah co
<vubuntor364> Dynamo: ban. co' dep. zai khong
 * mit|grep rofl
 * vubuntor364 xoa xoa mit|grep 
<mit|grep> :\
<vubuntor364> mit|grep: ngat' di em:p
<mit|grep> D:
<vubuntor919> thang cho Tux an cuc heo
<vubuntor919> sdfasdfoijadsf
<vubuntor919> ai cho toi hoi cai nay dc ko
<vubuntor919> may con cho nay` chanh cho ko tra loi` =
<vubuntor919> ]]
<vubuntor474> quái lạ
<vubuntor474> login rồi mà sao vẫn ra tên <vubuntor474> nhỉ
<Dynamo> vubuntor474: có gì hot?
<vubuntor474> có cái hot lắm nè
<vubuntor474> em lỡ cài Ubuntu vào ổ đĩa C:\
<vubuntor474> chứa Win XP luôn rồi
<vubuntor474> giờ cài giả lập để xài thằng PS CS5 không được
<vubuntor341> cai microsoft office bi bao loi
<vubuntor341> khi mo office thi bao loi, tu dong office lai
<vubuntor039> cho em dia chi 1 so tu dien trong golden dict
<vubuntor039> av va, oxford longman
<vubuntor039> phat am nua
<vubuntor341> Microsoft office has not been installed for the current user.
<vubuntor088> kde khac gnome nhu the nao?
<vubuntor088> ban 1204 la kde hay gnome vay
<vubuntor088> may pro
<vubuntor474> alo
<vubuntor474> cần giúp
<vubuntor474> ai giúp em cái nào
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor474> help me  now!!!!
<C4NoC> help cái gì?
<C4NoC> cứ help help
<C4NoC> mà chả biết là cái gì
<vubuntor474> dự là thế này
<vubuntor474> muốn xài Photoshop lắm
<vubuntor474> nhưng mà đến đoạn chép file .... vào system32
<vubuntor474> không tìm thấy system32 mà chép zô
<vubuntor474> làm sao bây giờ
<C4NoC> photoshop hả
<C4NoC> thế qua windoof cho lẹ
<vubuntor474> biết vậy rồi
<vubuntor474> nhưng mà em cứ thích dùng nó bên Linux
<vubuntor474> thế nó mới thú
 * vubuntor474 cười
<C4NoC> thế thì tự mò
<C4NoC> còn thú hơn
<C4NoC> done
<vubuntor474> mò mãi mà không ra
<vubuntor474> chứ ò ra
<vubuntor717> C4NoC: U cũng có ps ờ :)
<vubuntor474> vác lên đây hỏi làm gì nữa
<vubuntor717> C4NoC: mà anh bò đâu h mới về
<C4NoC> vubuntor717: xuống tóc đi tu em
<C4NoC> :)
<vubuntor474> Nhìn cái GIMP đúng mù tịt
<C4NoC> gimp ngon mà
<C4NoC> xài đi
<vubuntor474> PS thì vẽ rồng vẽ bướm đủ thể loại
<vubuntor474> nhìn cái GIMP hoa mắt vãi
<vubuntor474> còn nữa
<vubuntor474> cái nVIDIA
<vubuntor474> cài driver báo lỗi nữa
<vubuntor474> nhục thật
<vubuntor474> >.<
<vubuntor717> C4NoC: hình như ps ngon hơn gimp :P
<vubuntor474> soft của Kubuntu xài ở Ubuntu được không nhỉ
<C4NoC> vubuntor717: có thể , nhưng có bao giờ xài hết tính năng đâu e
<C4NoC> với C4NoC gimp còn quá nhìu thứ nữa là
<C4NoC> xài thế dc roài
<vubuntor474> ngon ở đây đâu phải là nhiều tính năng hơn anh
<vubuntor474> ngon ở đây là các tính năng ấy phải dễ sử dụng
<vubuntor474> và nó còn thông dụng
<vubuntor474> phù hợp được với nhiều hoàn cảnh
 * C4NoC chả biết gì pts
<C4NoC> xài gimp
<C4NoC> chả thấy khó xài chỗ
<C4NoC> tập là quen
<C4NoC> done
<vubuntor474> đó đó....anh thấy không
<vubuntor474> sau chữ tập vẫn là chữ quen
<vubuntor474> khi quen rồi
<vubuntor717> nghỉ sp đê :D
<vubuntor474> thôi không nói vấn đề này nữa
<vubuntor474> soft của Kubuntu xài được ở Ubuntu không thế
<vubuntor474> trả lời em phát
<vubuntor717> vubuntor474: gọi bác n0bawk kia kìa, trả C4Noc cho me
<vubuntor717> :D
<vubuntor474> hợ hợ
<vubuntor474> ai cũng được
<C4NoC> vubuntor717: được
<C4NoC> vubuntor474: được
<vubuntor474> what the được >.<
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> wtf?
<vubuntor169> Anh n0bawk đâu rồi nhở
<vubuntor169> Anh NÔ BÂU ơi
<vubuntor179> Alo
<vubuntor179> i need help
<vubuntor179> somebody help me???
<vubuntor312> Cuộc đời.....về cơ bản.....là buồn
<Tux|Lion> về cơ bản
<Tux|Lion> cuộc đời đếu quan tâm
<Tux|Lion> =)
<vubuntor312> úi zời
<vubuntor312> Không quan tâm
<vubuntor312> Thế anh quan tâm cái gì >.<
<Tux|Lion> Cuộc đời chả quan tâm tận ấy
<Tux|Lion> =]]
 * vubuntor312 Nhìn chằm chằm
<vubuntor312> à
<vubuntor312> tiện thể spam chatbox
<vubuntor312> cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor312> cài cái giả lập Wine
<vubuntor312> rồi
<vubuntor312> mà sao không xài được PS CS5 trên Ubuntu
<Tux|Lion> s/tận/bạn
 * Tux|Lion không support CS5
 * vubuntor312 Ông này không biết thật hay giả vờ nhỉ
<vubuntor312> anh đùa em à
<vubuntor312> em cho nó chạy bằng Wine cơ mà
 * mit|hnmt nghe đồn rằng đã dùng PTS qua wine thì nên xài cs2 cs3 gì thui cho gọn nhẹ...
<mit|hnmt> anyway, cũng chưa dùng PTS qua wine :p
<Tux|Lion> vubuntor312: không biết mà
 * Tux|Lion xài PTS bao giờ đâu
 * Tux|Lion xài GIMP
<vubuntor312> Gimp thì mới install rồi
<vubuntor312> mà không biết xài
<vubuntor312> với lại
<vubuntor312> thấy PS nó thông dụng hơn
<mit|hnmt> vubuntor312: bạn tính dùng để làm gì nè :3
<vubuntor312> mình học về PS mà
<vubuntor312> trước cài nó trên Windows 7
<vubuntor312> giờ mua Laptop
<vubuntor312> cài Linux
<vubuntor312> vẫn nhớ đến em nó
<mit|hnmt> :(
<vubuntor312> thấy người ta xài được PS trên Linux đó thôi
<vubuntor312> mà sao mình zô nó loading 2s
<vubuntor312> xong chả thấy tăm hơi đâu
<mit|hnmt> thử mở terminal rồi chạy file khởi động PTS xem
<vubuntor312> code như nào
 * mit|hnmt cũng phải thử cài PTS lên linux 1 lần cho biết vậy ^^
<vubuntor312> xin cái code với
<mit|hnmt> chưa thử mà :(
<mit|hnmt> nên sẽ mò cùng bạn :(
 * mit|hnmt ko tin là chưa hề có ng nào từng cài PTS D:
<vubuntor312> có mà
<vubuntor312> seach google đầy ra
<vubuntor312> nhưng mà mình chưa chạy được nó
<Tux|Lion> .g chạy photoshop CS5 trên wine
<iPhenny> Tux|Lion: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=92&t=11114&start=60
<iSupyBot`> Title: Photoshop CS5 portable cho Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor312> thì đó
<vubuntor312> em cho nó chạy trên Wine đó
<vubuntor312> mà có được đâu
<Tux|Lion> Chấp nhận thực tế phũ phàng thôi
 * mit|hnmt cặm cụi tải cs5 portable lần đầu..
<vubuntor312> hợ hợ
<vubuntor312> sắp thành công
<vubuntor312> ố zè
<mit|hnmt> trừu tượng quá :(
<vubuntor312> dễ lắm nè
<vubuntor312> tại đoạn gõ code mở system32
<vubuntor312> em gõ sai
<vubuntor312> nên nó không vào
<mit|hnmt> >.< ukies
<mit|hnmt> thanks bạn nha
<mit|hnmt> hihi
<mit|hnmt> có khi mai mốt mình gặp như vubuntor312 thì bít cách sửa
<vubuntor312> à
<vubuntor312> mit|hnmt
<vubuntor312> chỉ mình cách tạo ID trong box này với
<vubuntor312> cho nó có cái tên đàng hoàng
<vubuntor312> chứ lúc nào cũng vubuntorxxx
<mit|hnmt> hình như là /nick tenuathich
<Tux|Lion> vubuntor312: /nick xxx
<Tux|Lion> rồi /msg NickServ register email mật_khẩu
<Gin> hợ hợ
<Tux|Lion> vô mail active
<Tux|Lion> done
<mit|hnmt> p/s: nick đã đc đăng ký thì phải /nick tenkhac nha :D
<Gin> thôi kệ đi
<Gin> ai làm 1 ly Gin không
<Gin> còn cái làm đối tượng nghe 1 tiếng BIP
<Gin> làm thế nào anh Tũ
<mit|hnmt> khi người ta nhắc đến tên bạn (Gin) sẽ có tiếng bíp
<Gin> nếu như
<Gin> mình viết
<Gin> mit|hnmt
<mit|hnmt> có bíp đó :D
<Gin> à
<Gin> ra thế
<Gin> mit|hnmt
<Gin> đã làm được chưa
<mit|hnmt> Gin tải source ở mô
 * mit|hnmt kiếm hoài toàn ra broken link
<Gin> hay để Gin up lên mediafire
<mit|hnmt> gần những 100MB, nhanh ko Gin
<Tux|Lion> Á à
<Tux|Lion> share WareZ cho nhau kìa
<mit|hnmt> D:
<mit|hnmt> cảnh sát tới
<Gin> =]z
<mit|hnmt> dọn chợ gấp
<Gin> bản portable
<Gin> free hoàn toàn
<Gin> cảnh sát bắt cãi lại luôn >.<
<mit|hnmt> D:
<mit|hnmt> portable là free hả
<Gin> thì cái bản này nó free mà
<Gin> 119.2 MB
<Gin> để Gin up Mediafire cho
<Tux|Lion> Free đâu mà free
<Tux|Lion> xài nhiều hàng warez quá nên tưởng cái gì cũng free đấy
<Gin> anh Tux|Lion
<Gin> em xài Appz
<Gin> chứ hem phải Warez anh ơi
<Gin> >.<
<Tux|Lion> Appz thì khác gì wareZ lolz
<Tux|Lion> túm lại là dùng phần mềm lậu
<Gin> hị hị
<Gin> mỗi tội
<Gin> không biết xài GIMP
<Gin> nên hoàn cảnh nó đưa đẩy anh ơi
<mit|hnmt> Gin học PTS là học về gì
<mit|hnmt> có khi GIMP đáp ứng được
<Tux|Lion> lại chống chế =)
<mit|hnmt> X3
<Gin> người VN là thế
<Gin> =]z
 * Gin Gin học thiết kế đồ họa
 * CoconutCrab mở warez ra xài
 * Gin Cảnh Sát tới trước cửa nhà CoconutCrab
 * Tux|Lion cũng đang xài WareZ mà
 * Tux|Lion không cấm xài nhưng hem được share công khai ở đây
 * Gin hiểu những gì Tux|Lion nói: nghĩa là không được share công khai mà phải share lén
<Gin> >.<
 * Tux|Lion không chịu trách nhiệm ở khu vực không quản lý ;)
<Gin> Teamviewer 7 có chạy được trên Ubuntu không anh
 * mit|hnmt gật lia lịa
<Gin> mit|hnmt : để cài phát đã
<Tux|Lion> Gin: support bạn gái
<Tux|Lion> vô liên xô du học hả
<Gin> Tux|Lion : Toàn nghĩ đen tối....hết Warez đến lx
 * Gin support kiếm chút chút thôi
 * Tux|Lion chả kiếm được gì
<Tux|Lion> hay mai chuyển sang support người dùng Ubuntu tính phí
<Tux|Lion> =)
<Gin> hợ hợ
<Gin> Tux|Lion : Cướp giữa ban ngày
<Gin> =]]z
<Gin> Ai nghe nhạc không
<vubuntor982> khi mình đăng nhập vào chế độ người dùng bằng mật khẩu và user đó thì được
<vubuntor982> nhưng tại sao khi log ra chế độ dòng lệnh
<vubuntor982> lại báo là k đăng nhập được vậy mấy bạn
<Gin> cái này hồi nãy mình cũng bị
<Gin> bấm Ctrl+Alt+F3
<Gin> xong cái log không được
<vubuntor982> từ F1 đến F6
<vubuntor982> k cái nào log được bằng user đang dùng là sao nhỉ
<Gin> cái này chịu biết
<Gin> hỏi các pro khác
<Gin> n0bawk : anh yêu ra chỉ cho các bạn kìa
<n0bawk> whut?
 * n0bawk đi ngảo
<Gin> Dynamo: Hello
<Dynamo> !hi | Gin
<ubot2> Gin: Chào bạn!
<Gin> hợ hợ
<Dynamo> có gì hot?
<Gin> bigzero
<Dynamo> Gin: mà ủa?
<Dynamo> là ai tả
 * Dynamo chưa nhìn thấy trong channel bao giờ
<Gin> là cái thằng
<Gin> hôm qua lên hỏi tùm lum
<Dynamo> hôm qua nhiều người lắm
<Gin> rồi anh Dynamo biểu send FB cô giáo người Thái
<Gin> >.<
<Dynamo> à à
<Dynamo> đã nhớ
<Gin> may mà có cô giáo em anh mới nhớ
<Gin> còn không chắc quên rồi
<Dynamo> hông, cô giáo kia chưa xem
<Dynamo> cơ mà có chữ người Thái là biết
<Gin> thiệt hem á
<Gin> thiệt chưa xem hem đó
<Gin> :P
<Dynamo> hôm qua đang nói đến đoạn cô giáo thì out mất
<Dynamo> có biết cô giáo nào đâu
<Dynamo> fsck keyboard
<Dynamo> Vinhbiet_Uynh: lại thất tình hả em :o
<Gin> hợ hợ
<Vinhbiet_Uynh> em có bồ đâu mà thất anh
<Vinhbiet_Uynh> =]]
<Dynamo> cơ mà không đỡ nổi cái nick
<Vinhbiet_Uynh> vừa làm một trò dại
<Dynamo> nhìn nó ngầu quá
<Vinhbiet_Uynh> die Uynh rồi
<Dynamo> :3
 * Gin đề nghị Dynamo hỗ trợ bằng teamviewer
 * Dynamo đang bận làm bài nộp deadline
<NgoHuy|chiatayUy> vác cả máy ra cho Dynamo luôn đi anh
<NgoHuy|chiatayUy> =]]
<Gin> anh này đổi tên xoành xoạch
<NgoHuy|BN> =.="
<NgoHuy|BN> chỉ hôm nay thôi
<NgoHuy|BN> bt không đổi
<Vermouth> zời ơi
<Vermouth> khó khăn quá
<vubuntor994> cần hướng dẫn login IRC
<Dynamo|dead> vô rồi đó thôi
<Dynamo|dead> còn hướng dẫn chi
<vubuntor994> login ID cơ
<Dynamo|dead> !irc
<ubot2> IRC (Internet Relay Chat): Bạn có thể dùng hình thức này để nhận được sự giúp đỡ từ các thành viên khác. Để biết cách sử dụng xem link: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=1270
<iSupyBot`> Title: Cách sử dụng irc chat và mailing list của Ubuntu-VN - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Gin> Đã có Dynamo.....còn thêm Dynamo1 nữa
<Dynamo1> Gin: đây là do bị dis
 * Dynamo mạng lởm
<Dynamo> còn không bằng chất lượng Dial up
<Dynamo> sao mà ngon cho được :3
 * Gin mạng nhện đây
<Gin> >.<
<Gin> anh Dynamo làm deadline xong chưa vậy
<Dynamo> từ từ đợi chút
<Dynamo> bạn gọi mình thì mình mới vào đó
<Gin> deadline gì làm lâu zữ zạ
<Dynamo> 3h mới nộp
<Dynamo> mà vừa mới làm
<Gin> 3h sáng or 3h chiều
<Dynamo> sáng
<Gin> cái bài gì mà nộp 3h sáng
<Dynamo> chài, học tối
<Gin> yeah
<Gin> quả là 1 người ham học
<Gin> :))
<Dynamo> ham cái quái gì, mọa, học bù cả ngày giời, ông thầy bắt học ca 6 7 luôn
<Gin> ủa mà anh học cái gì zạ
<Dynamo> học gì là học gì
<Gin> thế anh làm deadline gì
<Dynamo> deadline môn Java
<Dynamo> Core Java
<Gin> thì đó
<Gin> anh học lập trình
<Gin> wow
<Dynamo> thì phải hỏi cho rõ
<Dynamo> học ngành gì
<Dynamo> người ta mới trả lời được chứ
<Gin> hợ hợ
<Gin> em vẫn không hiểu cái này
<Gin> Java dùng để làm gì nhỉ
<Gin> nó viết ra tương tự như pascal đúng hem anh
<Dynamo> nope
<Dynamo> pascal chỉ là ngôn ngữ giảng dạy thôi
<Gin> chứ Java để làm gì anh
<Tux|Lion> để kiếm tiền bỏ mồm
<Gin> ui zời ơi
<Gin> lại anh Tux
<Dynamo> fsck net, fsck keyboard, fsck everything
<Gin> hồi nãy chỉ em cái code để register
<Gin> chỉ sai
<Gin> làm ngồi gõ mãi
<Tux|Lion> Dynamo: kiếm cái lỗ mà fsck =)
<Dynamo> chưa đến mức dd cả cái bộ phận đó :)
<vubuntor950> Chao cac ban. Minh co the cai Ubuntu tren o dia Dynamic cua Windows duoc ko?
<vubuntor800> Cac dai ca chi em cach go tv tren ubutu voi a
<Dynamo> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor772> mình k xem được video trên youtube
<vubuntor772> ai giúp mình với
#ubuntu-vn 2012-09-16
<CoconutCrab> 8-X
<vubuntor282> e mới dùng ubuntu mọi người chỉ giúp e cách cài wampserver để chạy Jomla với ạ
<kid__> vubuntor282: cài xampp đi bạn
<vubuntor282> vâng xapp cũng được a/c hướng dẫn e với ạ
<kid__> .g install xampp ubuntu
<iPhenny> kid__: http://freshtutorial.com/install-xamp-ubuntu/
<iSupyBot`> Title: How to install xampp in ubuntu (at freshtutorial.com)
<kid__> .g install xampp ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> kid__: http://smashingweb.info/install-xampp-1-7-7-ubuntu-12-0411-10-via-ppa/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Install XAMPP 1.7.7 Ubuntu 12.04/11.10 via PPA Smashing Web (at smashingweb.info)
<vubuntor282> vâng để e thử e cám ơn ạ
<kid__> vubuntor282: :)
<vubuntor028> xin cac cao thu chi giup em cai drive nvidia len ubutu ăâ.đô a
<vubuntor028> bai viet em doc toan tu nhung nam bao nhieu, roi, luc ung dung vao thuc te he dieu hanh cha giong chut nao ca
<Dynamo> .g nvidia linux
<iPhenny> Dynamo: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
 * kid__ cũng dùng nvidia 
<iSupyBot`> Title: Unix Drivers Portal Page (at www.nvidia.com)
<Dynamo> .g nvidia guide linux
<iPhenny> Dynamo: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/index.html
<Dynamo> ddos
<Dynamo> đó
<Dynamo> bạn vào kia độc nhá
<vubuntor028> cam on a, em dang doc mu het ca mat tu hom qua toi gio
<vubuntor028> cho em hoi them, em muon go tieng Viet kieu telex thi lam the nao a??
 * VHNgoc ít đọc, chưa mù
<VHNgoc> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor028> gõ kiểu này khó quá
 * VHNgoc vỗ vỗ ubot2 
<vubuntor028> cảm ;n bác ạ
<vubuntor028> cảm ơn bác ạ
<VHNgoc> ubot2:  vubuntor028 cảm ơn mày kìa
<ubot2> VHNgoc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor028> Bac cho em hoi la em tai goi cai dat la NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-304.43.run
<vubuntor028> ma gio khong biet cai the nao moi kho hu, em vua xo vao linux chua duoc 1 ngay
<vubuntor028> bai viet tren dien dan toan chi cach cai dat tren ubutu 10.xx tro ve truoc
<VHNgoc> vubuntor028: chắc cài y chang, không khác gì đâu, cứ thử đi :D
<Gin_> Xin hướng dẫn cài bộ icons mới cho Ubuntu đây
 * Gin_ giúp với nào
<datnv9> giải nén file icon vào ~/.icons
<Gin|help> là phải gõ
<Gin|help> nautilus ~/.icons à
<Gin|help> xong giải nén nó zo
<Gin|help> hay là sao
<datnv9> bạn giải nén file icon trước rồi copy nó vào ~/.icons
<Gin|help> ừ
<Gin|help> nhưng mà mình gõ: nautilus ~/.icons
<Gin|help> nó báo không tìm thấy thư mục icons
<datnv9> bạn mở thư mục home của bạn lên
<datnv9> bấm Ctrl + H
<Gin|help> ok
<datnv9> tạo thư mục mới đặt tên là ./icons
<datnv9> rồi copy cái thư mục icon giải nén được vào
<Gin|help> thư mục không được đặt là ./icons
 * Gin|help đặt nó thành .icons được chứ
<datnv9> à, uh
<Gin|help> unrar nó vào được à
<datnv9> uh
<Gin|help> tớ unrar xong
<Gin|help> có thấy gì đâu
<Gin|help> phải có một cái gì đó
<Gin|help> nhận nó đã chứ
<datnv9> unrar xong thì bạn có thể dùng ubuntu-tweak để thay đổi icon
<Gin|help> cài themes rắc rối thật
<Gin|help> giờ còn phải cài cái Black.Emeral nữa
<Gin|help> alo
<Gin|help> giúp Gin với nào
<datnv9> giúp gì vậy bạn?
<Gin|help> vẫn cái vấn đề cài themes
<Gin|help> mình cài Gnome Tweak Tool
<Gin|help> xong giờ mở nó ra bằng cách nào
<datnv9> vào dash unity gõ Advanced Setting
<Gin|help> ok rồi
<Gin|help> thanks
<vubuntor437> e mới dùng ubuntu muốn làm các hiệu ứng cho đẹp thif phải cài những cái gì ạ
<Gin|help> datnv9 : cho mình hỏi cái nữa với
<vubuntor437> để cài các hiệu ứng đẹp thì phải làm thế nào ạ
<Gin|help> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=9237&start=100
<iSupyBot`> Title: Làm đẹp cho Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Gin|help> bạn vào đó và đọc từ page 1
<vubuntor437> minhf mới dùng cài bản 12.4 nên nó hơi khác khác chút :(
<Gin|help> không khác đâu bạn
<Gin|help> mình vừa mới dùng Linux được ngày hôm nay nữa là ngày thứ 3
<Gin|help> mà đã biết cài đặt cái soft
<Gin|help> dùng giả lập wine
<Gin|help> cài themes mới
<vubuntor437> ban co yahoo k chi minh voi
<vubuntor437> mình gà quá :(
<Gin|help> à quên nữa
<Gin|help> chưa cài yahoo trên Linux
<Gin|help> để cài xong themes cài nó đã
<Gin|help> bạn có skype thì chat skype cũng được
<datnv9> trong ubuntu có thể dùng empathy để chat Yahoo
<vubuntor437> mình đang mò mấy cái skype và yahoo đây :(
<Gin|help> skype thì cần gì phải mò
<Gin|help> lên trung tâm phần mềm Ubuntu
<Gin|help> là install được nó
<vubuntor437> ok add skype của mình nha có gì mình hỏi
<vubuntor437> bucminh36
<vubuntor699> mọi người cho hỏi cách chuyển thanh panel ở bên trái với bản ubuntu 12.4 xuống phía dưới vậy
<Gin_Wine> vubuntor699 : đây bạn
<Gin_Wine> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Install Ubuntu Unity Bottom Launcher Via PPA ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Gin_Wine> cái này tiếng việt
<Gin_Wine> http://forum.netpro.edu.vn/showthread.php?t=987&page=1
<vubuntor699> có cái nào chuyển giống thanh trên os k ban
<Gin_Wine> cái đó bạn cài Unity của MacOS
<datnv9> vubuntor699 bạn cho Unity Laucher autohide sau đó cài cairo dock hoặc docky hoặc bất kì dock nào khác
<vubuntor699> bạn cho hỏi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlQaq4BJm7A video sử dụng hiệu ứng gì đc k bạn
<datnv9> tất cả những hiệu ứng đó đều có trong CCSM compizconfig-settings-manager
<vubuntor699> bạn chỉ cho mình hiệu ứng cầm nó kéo kiểu như cây cung được k bạn?
<datnv9> đó là hiệu ứng
<datnv9> Wobbly Windows
 * Gin_Wine gửi yêu cầu hỗ trợ bằng teamviewer đến Dynamo
<Dynamo> !hi | vubuntor745
<ubot2> vubuntor745: Chào bạn!
<CoconutCrab> 2
<Vermouth> 2 là cái giề anh Cua Dừa
<CoconutCrab> 2 = 1 + 1
<Vermouth> 2 không thể bằng 1+1 được
<Vermouth> anh có tin không
 * CoconutCrab chỉ cần quan tâm đến cái thế giới mà 2 = 1 + 1
<Vermouth> èo
<vubuntor036> các huynh cho em hỏi drwxr-xr-x+ -rw-r--r-- viết tắt của các từ này trong quyền truy cập tập tin là gì?
<CoconutCrab> dharma,  reborn, war, executed
<Tux|Thunderbird> Vermouth: chú hỏi câu đấy với sn CoconutCrab thì hớ rồi
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Vermouth> tại sao hớ
<Vermouth> what the hớ
<Vermouth> =]]z
 * Tux|Ubuntu ấn nhầm cái icon pidgin
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<CoconutCrab> :-/
 * Vermouth cần trợ giúp qua Teamviewer
<Vermouth> somebody help me???
<Vermouth> Hê lô Dynamo
<Dynamo> Vermouth: hello
<Dynamo> ai nữa ta @@
<Vermouth> Gin
<Dynamo> à à
<Dynamo> đợi chút
<mitsukiar> Dynamo có người hâm mộ
<Vermouth> hợ hợ
<Dynamo> có vấn đề giề nói luôn trên này đê
<Dynamo> đang bận trang trí theme :3
<Vermouth> ui xời
<Vermouth> http://nq7.upanh.com/b2.s31.d2/c16df64b22737aa72a1cbe6b266d5202_49155977.hinhchuptu20120917200327.png
<Vermouth> themes em nè
 * Vermouth khoe tí
<Dynamo> xí òm
<Tux|Thunderbird> Thế mà cũng làm việc được
<Tux|Thunderbird> đau mắt vkl
<Vermouth> vậy người ta gọi là Pro đấy
 * Vermouth *chớp chớp*
<Tux|Thunderbird> thủ dâm tinh thần giỏi vkl
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<mitsukiar> D:
<Vermouth> đây là chuyên mục khoe themes
<Vermouth> ai có themes đem ra khỏe
<Vermouth> không khoe có nghĩa là tự kỷ
 * mitsukiar dùng default + faenza, chít thật
<Vermouth> 1 tá»± ká»·.....check in
<Vermouth> =]]
 * Tux|Thunderbird default từ A-Z
<Vermouth> 2 tá»± ká»·.....check in
<mitsukiar> 2 tá»± ká»· check in =))
<mitsukiar> em Æ¡i
<mitsukiar> vậy Vermouth mới là tự kỷ
<Vermouth> bậy quá đê
<Tux|Thunderbird> Rum: còn non và xanh lắm
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Rum> còn 8 ngày nữa là em 18 rồi
<Rum> vẫn còn non nhưng mà xanh hơn 1 tí
<Rum> =))z
<Tux|Thunderbird> đến tuổi đi theo bác Thanh rồi đấy
<Rum> bác Thanh là bác nào
<Dynamo> Rum: Gin hả?
<Rum> tên rượu đều là Gi n hết
<Dynamo> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zxhh4llu8td8alu/Menu_006.png
<iSupyBot`> Title: Dropbox - Menu_006.png - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<Rum> sau này mà anh Dynamo có thấy : Rum,Gin,Chivas,Black-Laber,Vodka
<Rum> thì chính em
<Dynamo> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lwdpfqo3u9ylnkc/Menu_009.png
<iSupyBot`> Title: Dropbox - Menu_009.png - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<Dynamo> dropbox đúng là không thể gặm được ảnh
<Rum> sao thô thế
<Dynamo> load lâu vcc
<mitsukiar> màu D:
<Dynamo> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ax8q1314nxuep1/Menu_010.png
<Dynamo> này thì theme
<iSupyBot`> Title: Dropbox - Menu_010.png - Simplify your life (at www.dropbox.com)
<Dynamo> mitsukiar: chói lóa :3
<Rum> ui xời
<Rum> mắt anh Dynamo thiếu thẩm mỹ quá
<Rum> =.=!
<Dynamo> vãi, thế chú thì thẩm mỹ với ai
<Dynamo> mà có cái gì mà cả ngày kêu
<Dynamo> datnv9: chém gió đi cái nhề
<Dynamo> tomaw: who are you?
<Dynamo> freenode staff @@
<datnv9> gió bão gì anh :D, em đang lạnh
<Dynamo> lạnh quái gì, đang nóng phát sốt
<Rum> ai làm điếu thuốc đê
<datnv9> nhìn mấy bác khoe theme em lại buồn
<Rum> why u sad???
<datnv9> ham hố ubuntu 12.10 apps mới, gnome-shell 3.6 đẹp, cài vào
<datnv9> giờ hết extensions
<datnv9> nản chả muốn cài lại 12.04
<Dynamo|ut> :3
<Dynamo|ut> cần gì phải ham hố nhỉ
<Rum> zé zé
<Rum> thế mới biết sự lựa chọn của mình không sai lầm
<Dynamo|ut> mà U 12.10 có gì hay??
<Dynamo|ut> lâu rồi không động vào U, chả biết cái quái gì
<datnv9> unity webs app previews; gnome-shell mới
<Dynamo|ut> thôi đi chơi game, các chú cứ từ từ hưởng thụ
<Rum> game gì đấy
<Rum> chơi phát nào
<Rum> kiếm cái MMO-RPG nào hay hay....chơi chung đê anh Dynamo
<CoconutCrab> guildwars 2
<Rum> hay không anh
<CoconutCrab> hay
<Rum> anh chơi chưa
<CoconutCrab> rồi
<datnv9> tưởng mấy anh đang chơi Urban Terror?
 * CoconutCrab đang chả chơi gì
<Rum> để nghiên cứu cài War3 trên Linux
<Rum> hợ hợ
<Rum> hôm bữa đang reseach dở dang
 * CoconutCrab bật mp3 lên nghe
 * Rum cũng đang nghe Linkin Park
 * kid_ nghe nhạc vàng
 * Dynamo|ut nghe nhạc game :3
<Dynamo> mạng yếu đếu làm được gì
<Rum> mạng gì mà yếu anh
<Dynamo> mạng wifi trường
<Dynamo> chặn chiếc các kiểu
<Rum> rồi anh crack à
<Dynamo> crack là cái gì thế :3
<Rum> thì anh bảo chặn
<Rum> là chặn cái gì
<Dynamo> :3
<Dynamo> có proxy firewall
<Rum> ui zời ơi
<Rum> Trường cấp 3 của em
<Rum> wifi cài password không cho học sinh dùng
<Rum> hỏi pass thì bảo chỉ để thầy cô làm việc thôi
<Rum> hợ hợ
<Dynamo> lại đi dò pass hở
<Dynamo> Rum: <- tài không đợi tuổi
<Dynamo> mình còn ếu biết hack là gì :3
<Rum> èo
<Rum> dò được thì em dò rồi
<kid_> dí dao vào cổ hiệu trưởng
<kid_> thế mài có đưa tao pát không
<Rum> rồi ngày mai có được đi học tiếp không anh
<Dynamo> !hi | vubuntor105
<ubot2> vubuntor105: Chào bạn!
<kid_> đưa pát xong nhận luôn cái trát đuổi học
<Dynamo> !ask | vubuntor105
<ubot2> vubuntor105: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Rum> em nêu câu hỏi được không anh
<Rum> :D
<Dynamo> ^ plz see
<vubuntor105> anh ơi xem giúp em cái này với
<Dynamo> !what
<ubot2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor105>  em cài element cho compiz thì nó báo thế này
<vubuntor105> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1209048/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Dynamo> làm theo guide nào?
<Dynamo> vubuntor105: ^
<vubuntor105> emem làm theo trên mang tải scrip về rôi chay lệnh này " bash ./elementsinstall.sh"
<Dynamo> hướng dẫn đâu, đưa coi nào
<vubuntor105> nó lỗi 1 tràng dài @@
<vubuntor105> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-elements-for-compiz-fusion.html#more-947
<iSupyBot`> Title: Howto Install Elements for Compiz Fusion | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<Dynamo> recommend for U 8.04 @@
<Dynamo> à nhầm 10
<Dynamo> thôi, bỏ đi cài cái khác
<vubuntor105> ^^^
<vubuntor105> hết rồi còn cái nyaf em chưa xài hì hì
<Dynamo> vubuntor105: compiz mấy trang Việt Nam có nhiều
<Rum> hợ hợ....lại một ca nan giải
<Dynamo> tương thích tạm tạm
<Dynamo> sao không vô mà vô mấy cái guide từ 2009 lận
<vubuntor105> ^^^, em có biết đâu search toàn ra trnag nuoc ngoài, chứ thực ra chẳng biết Vn có trangn ào chuyên nói về ubutnu, trù 4R mình ;))
 * Dynamo tưởng có trang vn-zoom đang cạnh tranh về khoản này cơ mà nhỉ
<Dynamo> .g compiz vn-zoom
<iPhenny> Dynamo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlQaq4BJm7A
<iSupyBot`> Title: Compiz effect Desktop Ubuntu - Tùng Huynh - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Dynamo> fsck
<Dynamo> .g compiz vn-zoom.com
<iPhenny> Dynamo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlQaq4BJm7A
<iSupyBot`> Title: Compiz effect Desktop Ubuntu - Tùng Huynh - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor105> thanks a để em ngâm :D
<Rum> như kiểu kẹo cao su ấy anh nhỉ
<vubuntor105> @dynamo : có thì có nhưng chỉ có vài bài post lâu rồi thôi, thỉnh thoảng đào mộ mới có, còn đâu ae toàn hỏi lỗi :D
<Dynamo> ờ thế thì cứ vô đây, đợi /me lên
<Dynamo> cái khoản compiz này trước cũng nghịch nghịch chút
<vubuntor105> nghịch nhiều hư hai zzz, em cài cung gần hết rồi, thiếu cái này ko cái dc, mà h xai đơ đơ máy, toàn dùng gnome :D
<Dynamo> ta cài compiz trên unity bản U 12.04 có sao đâu mà đơ đơ
<Dynamo> thôi, đi tản bộ cái
<Dynamo> tý nữa vào chém tiếp
<vubuntor105> ic em dung do do :))
<datnv9> haizz trước mình cũng ham hố cài themes lắm
<datnv9> giờ đỡ nhiều rồi
<Rum> mới làm quen Linux
<Rum> thằng nào chả ham hố nó
<Rum> :))
<vubuntor105> :)) ham -> tham -> thảm íc íc
<Rum> bởi vậy....
<Rum> đừng có ham làm gì
<Rum> khoảng 1 tháng đổi themes 1 lần thôi
<Rum> ;))
<datnv9> !hi vubuntor403
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi vubuntor403' not found
<vubuntor403> ai cho mình xin một số cái phần mềm cài trên ubuntu 12.04 với..thanks
<datnv9> bạn cần những phần mềm dùng làm gì?
<vubuntor403> ak..mình bạn đầu học một về linux
<vubuntor403> thầy bảo cài một phần mêm cho ubuntu 12.04 mà mình kiem mai ko ra
<vubuntor403> cam on nhieu
<Rum> bạn học Đại học à
<Mandalord> ?
<vubuntor403> uh
<Rum> oài
<Rum> năm mấy rồi
<datnv9> .g cài đặt ứng dụng trong ubutnu
<iPhenny> datnv9: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWAyaNKo8-8
<iSupyBot`> Title: Cài đặt ứng dụng trong Ubuntu bằng tập tin deb - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Dynamo|walk> mọa, đóng mọe cửa ký túc xá
<Dynamo|walk> !bg ubuntor403
<ubot2> Factoid 'bg ubuntor403' not found
<Dynamo|walk> fsck keyboard
<Dynamo> !bg | vubuntor403
<ubot2> vubuntor403: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor403> ca nha co phan mem nao hay hay cai bang dong lenh khong
<Plummer> có
<vubuntor403> datnv9 ???cai do ko cai bang dong lenh
<vubuntor403> huhu
<Plummer> ố ố la la
<Plummer> đường cong em đấy mà
<Plummer> :">
<Plummer> vubunto403 hỏi câu nhảm quá
<datnv9> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCGeSgCQFRI
<iSupyBot`> Title: Cài đặt ứng dụng trong Ubuntu qua Terminal - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<Mandalord> phần mềm nào cũng cài bằng dòng lệnh được
<Mandalord> thế này nhé
<vubuntor403> Plummer ..tui moi hoc ..chua co ti gi..sao noi the
<Mandalord> bạn lên đây https://apps.ubuntu.com/ tìm 1 phần mềm nào đó bạn nghĩ có thể dùng cho công việc của bạn
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Apps Directory (at apps.ubuntu.com)
<Mandalord> chỉ để lấy cái tên thôi
<Plummer> vô download.com.vn tải file .exe về chạy
<Mandalord> Plummer: chỉ lung tung quá vậy, bạn ấy cuống lên giờ
<vubuntor403> Mandalord web do ko thay huong dan lenh kem theo ak?
<Mandalord> ko đâu
<Mandalord> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Mandalord> hướng dẫn trong cái bg đó
<Mandalord> bước đầu chỉ cần nắm được 3 lệnh là apt-cache search; apt-get update; apt-get install là có thể tự cài được rồi
<vubuntor403> Mandalord thanks..
<Rum> ai cho /me hỏi cái này với được không
<Dynamo> Mandalord: Plummer <- ???
<Mandalord> Dynamo: ???
<CoconutCrab> plumber
<Mandalord> nick bạn ấy là Plummer mà
<Dynamo> Mandalord Plummer là những ai ta?
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> plummer
<Dynamo> xin phép sn CoconutCrab cho chém gió tý,
<Dynamo> lâu rồi mới chém ở cái room này :3
<Mandalord> Dynamo: hổng biết nữa?
 * CoconutCrab lao công quét dọn
<Dynamo> Mandalord: <- newbie or master?
<vubuntor403> Lao cong quet don..keke
<vubuntor403> ko ngo co chatbox ubuntu vui the nay
<Mandalord> Dynamo: em vớ vẩn thôi :D
<Dynamo> mấy tuổi mà xưng em @@
<Mandalord> Dynamo: đoán là ít hơn
<Dynamo> vubuntor403: giờ mới biết á :o
<Rum> trong này em bé nhất
<Dynamo> Mandalord: /me 21
<Rum> hợ hợ
<Mandalord> Dynamo: hợ hợ /me cũng 21
<Dynamo> =))
<Dynamo> vậy mà kêu em :3
 * Dynamo được lời phết
<Mandalord> cũng có thể lắm
<Mandalord> còn tháng sinh nữa
<Dynamo> 11/91 :3
<Mandalord> ái chà tình thế đảo lộn
<Rum> thua chị mit|utut hết
<Mandalord> 04/91
<Rum> =]]z
<Dynamo> hắc hắc, ta biết mà
<Dynamo> Rum: sao biết mit
<Rum> chời.....mới quen hôm qua
<datnv9> nhắc lại xem? em nghĩ em bé nhất chứ?
<Rum> cậu mấy tuổi
<datnv9> 16
<Rum> hợ hợ
<Rum> mình 17
<Rum> và 8 ngày nữa là 18
<datnv9> chúc mừng bác sắp đủ tuổi để ... :D
<Dynamo> mà ủa, mit 90 hả
<Dynamo> Có chị gió bay ngang quá
<Rum> chị bảo em thế
<Dynamo> mòe mấy thằng phòng bên, guitar cả đêm @@
<Rum> em biết đâu
<CoconutCrab> nah, 89 đấy
<CoconutCrab> ăn gian mấy tháng để đổi thế hệ thôi
<Dynamo> CoconutCrab: really?
<CoconutCrab> nah
<CoconutCrab> chém đấy
<Dynamo> wow
<CoconutCrab> nói chung với #ubuntu-vn giờ thì thành người cao tuổi
 * CoconutCrab thì sắp nhảy lên bàn thờ
<Dynamo> CoconutCrab: mới 24 chứ mấy mà cao
<Dynamo> :3
<Dynamo> để coi lại năm sinh trên facebook xem nào :3
<CoconutCrab> dân công nghệ già nhanh lắm
<Rum> zời
<CoconutCrab> năm sinh đấy chém đấy
<Rum> Hội người cao tuổi xài Ubuntu
<Rum> =))
<Dynamo> mọa, ếu vô được face
<Rum> hợ hợ
<Rum> anh n0bawk đâu nhỉ
<datnv9> em cũng ko vào face được, chat face qua empathy thì vẫn ok
<datnv9> là sao nhỉ?
<Dynamo> datnv9: mạng anh mạng trường, đâu phải mạng gia đình đâu mà anh biết :3
<Rum> em chả quan tâm mạng trường hay mạng nhà....cứ mạng là được
<Rum> cái khó nó ló cái khôn
<Dynamo> Rum: cứ sống trong cái tình cảnh 15 phút out mạng thì hiểu liền =))
<Rum> úi xời
<Rum> mạng củ chuối vậy cơ à
<Dynamo> nãy giờ không thấy out lên out xuống à
<Rum> hợ hợ
<Rum> đường truyền quá tải
<Rum> 1 cái KTX biết bao nhiêu người ở
<Rum> mà chắc phải hơn 1 nửa là xài Lap
<Rum> không out hơi lạ
<Dynamo> Rum: 1 nửa gì
<Dynamo> 100%
<Mandalord> trường đểu nhể
<Rum> yeah!!! không thể hoãn cái sự sung sướng ấy lại được
<Rum> =))
<Mandalord> sao ko kéo lấy mấy đường cáp quang rồi cả ktx chia tiền
<Rum> cáp quang
<Dynamo> Man
<Rum> chả qua là tốc độ cai
<Rum> chả qua là tốc độ cao
<Rum> chứ cũng quá tải chứ bộ
<Mandalord> tốc độ đủ cao + router tốt thì chắc cũng dc chứ sao
<Dynamo> Mandalord: cơ mà trường này chơi, không thèm mạng dây, chơi mạng wifi nó mới chất :3
<Rum> Dynamo : thì kiếm đâu ra cái Modem mấy trăm cổng anh
<Mandalord> ktx thì to như vậy
<datnv9> ở KTX khổ vậy chắc sau này em chịu khó đi đi về về cho đỡ khổ
<Mandalord> wifi thì có được bao nhiêu vạch sóng nhỉ
<Dynamo> -60dBM
<Dynamo> đấy là min
<Rum> tùy mức độ người ta chỉnh thôi
<Dynamo> max thì :3
<n0bawk> sao dạo này hay có người nhớ mình thée nhỉ
<Rum> lại 1 anh thủ dâm tinh thần :T
<Rum> đấy là em mới ngứa tay bấm tên anh 1 phát
<Rum> chứ cả thì.....
<n0bawk> mình đâu có thời gian mà thủ dâm tinh thần :))
<n0bawk> thấy có người nhắc tên xuốt nên suy luận ra vậy thôi :))
<Rum> hồi nào kêu để hỏi 1 phát
<Rum> mà chả thấy đâu
<Dynamo> datnv9: dùng pidgin hay hơn
<Rum> sao mấy ông này dis lên dis xuống thế nhở
<datnv9> Dynamo: trước em toàn dùng pidgin, nhưng giờ ngại cài, dùng default apps hết
<Rum> vừa nói xong
<Rum> có ai cho hỏi tí nào
<Dynamo> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Rum> tại sao em không chỉnh được độ sáng
<vubuntor678> lam sao chay file .exe dc cac anh
<datnv9> cài wine
<vubuntor678> e dung utubu
<Rum> bạn cài giả lập wine
<Rum> sudo apt-get install wine
<Mandalord> wine = Wine is not emulator
<vubuntor678> wine 117mb do ak
<Dynamo> Rum: Wine không phải giả lập
<datnv9> uh
<Rum> tại sao không phải giả lập
<Dynamo> Rum: sau biết mới support, biết chắc rồi mới trả lời
<datnv9> Rum: vì tên nó là thế
<Rum> nó giả lập môi trường Windows để chạy file *.exe
<vubuntor678> utubu la hdh j ha? cac anh
<vubuntor678> em vua mua may chieu nay
<vubuntor678> k biet sd lun
<vubuntor678> :D
<Dynamo> Rum: http://superuser.com/questions/14594/why-is-wine-not-an-emulator
<iSupyBot`> Title: linux - Why is wine "not an emulator"? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<Mandalord> hở, ko biết trả lời sao
<datnv9> :)) vubuntor678: coi như tập sử dụng windows lần 2 vậy
<vubuntor678> ubuntu la HDH chay tren nen tang gi
<Mandalord> ubuntu = Linux + nhiều thứ khác nhau
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: mua máy mới, và bạn cần cài win?
<Mandalord> lại có nơi bán máy cài sẵn ubuntu à, lạ nhỉ?
<vubuntor678> <Dynamo>  khong cai hdh gi
<vubuntor678> e muA May ve
<vubuntor678> dung lun
<datnv9> bạn em mới mua cũng cài ubuntu mà
<datnv9> giờ toàn thế, cho rẻ thì phải
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: okay
<Dynamo> !bg | vubuntor678
<ubot2> vubuntor678: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Thunderbird> Xôm nhẩy
<Dynamo> datnv9: không phải rẻ, mà sợ bị kiểm tra
<Dynamo> chứ tiền có giảm được tý nào đâu mà rẻ :3
<datnv9> à, vâng :D cài windows thì cũng có mất tiền thêm đâu :D
 * Tux|Thunderbird đi đọc mail đòi nợ của PA
<vubuntor678> <Dynamo> sao toan thu moi tinh the
<vubuntor678> ;d
<Mandalord> datnv9: ngày trước vẫn thấy người ta cài freedos chứ ít khi cài linux
<Mandalord> vubuntor678: vì Ubuntu không phải là MS Windows
 * Dynamo bán đĩa freedos, tuổi đời 3 năm, chưa sử dụng 1 lần đây
 * Tux|Thunderbird đi google xem freedos nó là cái gì
<Rum> quanh đi quẩn lại
<datnv9> làm sao để đánh chữ nghiêng thế anh?
<Rum> thì Wine không phải giả lập
<vubuntor678> Mandalord khong phai la HDH window ak
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: nếu bạn muốn khám phá, hãy sử dụng tiếp, nếu bạn muốn quen tay, hãy cài windows
<Mandalord> ko
<Rum> nhưng mà nó đi theo cách của giả lập
<Rum> ý nhầm
<Dynamo> Rum: stop
<Dynamo> Mandalord: thâm niên mấy năm lunix rồi?
<Tux|Thunderbird> nhìn Dynamo nói quen tay
<Tux|Thunderbird> mà cú tưởng quay tay
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<datnv9> =)
<Dynamo> :3
<datnv9> tưởng tượng phong phú quá
<Rum> chắc ảnh uống Phít ti nhiều quá
<Tux|Thunderbird> hô hô
 * Tux|Thunderbird fap fap fap
<mitsukiar> Fristy (?)
<Tux|Thunderbird> mitsukiar: yeah
<Rum> Fristy ????
 * Tux|Thunderbird hồi bé bị cho thôi bú sớm, giờ thèm sữa
 * Tux|Thunderbird tái nghiện
<mitsukiar> Fristy đâu có ngon +_+
<mitsukiar> vinamilk ngon :3
<Rum> không
<mitsukiar> lúc nào tủ lạnh cũng có vinamilk
<Rum> Milo ngon hơn
<Dynamo> mitsukiar: yep +1
<Dynamo> cơ mà ếu có tủ lạnh
<Rum> Ovantin
<Tux|Thunderbird> sữa mẹ là ngon
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<vubuntor678> em cai wine rui sao van khong chay ,exe dc
<Tux|Thunderbird> đặc biệt được đựng trong các hộp có hình dạng và kích cỡ khác nhau
<mitsukiar> lớn ùi ko đc uống sữa mẹ, nên phải uống sữa bò thui T,T
<Rum> hợ hợ
<Tux|Thunderbird> chưa kể
<Rum> còn về già ta uống sữa bột
<Tux|Thunderbird> lúc nào cũng 37 độ
<Tux|Thunderbird> và không bị chua nữa
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Rum> mỗi tội là không bỏ được vào tủ lạnh
<Rum> =.=!
<datnv9> vubuntor678 click phải chọn run with Wine...
<Rum> tớ bị lỗi NSIS mà chưa kịp khắc phục được đây
<Dynamo> vubuntor678: chuột phải, Open with, click vào More, chọn Wine Loader
 * Dynamo đúng không ta?
<Rum> Windows Wine Loader
<datnv9> Wine Windows Programs Loader
<Rum> chuẩn
<Rum> hị hị
<datnv9> ặc vẫn sai :D
<Rum> đúng rồi mà
<Dynamo> mọa, nói chung là đại loại thế
<Dynamo> cãi nhau nhiều
<datnv9> =)
<Rum> chính xác là: Wine Windows Program Loader
<Rum> ta đang hỏi về điều chỉnh độ sáng
 * Rum giúp giúp
<datnv9> độ sáng em toàn sờ màn hình
<Dynamo> .g brightness ubuntu
<iPhenny> Dynamo: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/display-dimscreen.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Set screen brightness (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Rum> anh ơi em không đọc được tài liệu tiếng Anh
<Dynamo> không đọc thì khỏi dùng :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: <- bắt đầu già và cáu bẳn rồi
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Tux|Thunderbird> không tốt, không tốt
<Tux|Thunderbird> ;)
<Rum> đó đó
<Tux|Thunderbird> Rum: tùy số lượng đèn
<Tux|Thunderbird> sáng thì bật nhiều
<Tux|Thunderbird> ít sáng thì bật càng nhiều hơn
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Rum> úi zời
<Rum> em đang hỏi xem làm sao để chỉnh độ sáng
<Rum> tra google hoài
<Rum> toàn bảo cái gì gì không
<Rum> chả giúp được gì
<Dynamo> Tux|Thunderbird: thật á?
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: chả thật thì đùa à
 * Tux|Thunderbird hồi xuân =)
<Dynamo> fsck
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: support ở đây nhiều
<Dynamo> có lẽ nào
<Tux|Thunderbird> hại não lắm ;)
<Rum> 2 anh giúp em đi
<Rum> hồi xuân thì để sau cũng được
<Dynamo>  trong bảng Thiết lập hệ thống có chỉnh độ sáng đó thôi, tự tìm đê
<Rum> cái khổ ở đây
<Rum> là chỉnh không được
<Rum> mức 0 nó bằng mức 10
<Rum> chứ chỉnh được thì em lên đây hỏi làm gì nữa
<Dynamo> màn gì?
<Dynamo> nhầm, card đồ họa nào
<Tux|Thunderbird> .g force set brightness tool ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> Tux|Thunderbird: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/04/important-things-to-do-after-install_26.html
<Rum> nVIDIA GEFORCE GT 620M
<Mandalord> thêm vào file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mandalord> Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<Rum> đang xài Ubuntu Tweak nè
<Rum> có chỉnh được đâu
<Mandalord> chả biết nữa
<Rum> seach google
<Rum> mấy tiếng đồng hồ
<Rum> chả tìm được gì
<Mandalord> cứ thử xem sao, mất gì đâu, ko được thì sửa lại
<Mandalord> thêm vào Section "Devices" ấy nhé
<Rum> thêm gì thế
<Mandalord> thêm vào file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rum> thêm như nào anh
<Rum> em mới dùng Linux có 3 ngày
<Mandalord> Section "Devices"
<Mandalord> đoạn sau đây: Option "RegistryDwords" "EnableBrightnessControl=1"
<Rum> Phần "Thiết Bị"
<Rum> khó khăn qua
<Rum> quất quả teamviewer đi anh
<Tux|Thunderbird> Rum: quên đi
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<Mandalord> thêm vào có 1 dòng thôi mà cần gì teamview
<Rum> ơ cái anh này
<Rum> nhưng mà khổ cái là không biết thêm
 * Tux|Thunderbird thấy tư tưởng Rum rất là ăn sẵn
<Mandalord> O_O
<Mandalord> dùng gedit hay là cái gì đó mà thêm
<Rum> em mới chạm đến cái Linux được 3 ngày
<Mandalord> xorg.conf là cái file text mà
<datnv9> ac, sao trong /etc/X11 của em lại ko có file xorg.conf nhỉ?
<VHNgoc> :/
<VHNgoc> :\
<Mandalord> vì ko tạo ra nó chứ sao
<Mandalord> tạo ra thế này nè: sudo Xorg -configure
<datnv9> à, em hiểu rồi
<datnv9> trước em mò mẫm qua Arch cũng có gặp kiểu phải Xorg --configure rồi
<mitsukiar> áh
<mitsukiar> *bíp*
<mitsukiar> arch hả
<mitsukiar> :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> oài
 * Tux|Thunderbird bò bò đi
<mitsukiar> D:
 * Tux|Thunderbird ubuntu enduser
 * mitsukiar kéo kéo anh TUx|Thunderbird lại
<Rum> ai zà
<Dynamo> mitsukiar: 91 hay 90
<Rum> không có cái file xorg.còn
 * mitsukiar 1990
<Rum> hợ hợ
<Rum> thấy chưa
<Dynamo> chém :D
<Dynamo> 90 mà kêu Tux|Thunderbird là anh
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: chưa nghe cụ Nguyễn Du than à
<mitsukiar> anh Tux|Thunderbird đặc biệt :))
<mitsukiar> người đầu năm kẻ cuối năm
<Dynamo> :3
<mitsukiar> có gọi anh cũng chả lỗ
<Tux|Thunderbird> "Thương thay thân phân đàn bà
<Tux|Thunderbird> Đến khi trăm tuổi vẫn là đàn em"
<mitsukiar> (_ _")
<Dynamo> mọa Tux|Thunderbird
<datnv9> =)
<Dynamo> để cái cover làm /me giật cả mình
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: ý chú là sao =)
<Tux|Thunderbird> hố hố
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: vô FB của anh ếu có info gì đâu
<mitsukiar> =))
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Rum> chết cha
<Rum> bạn không phải là Root nên không được quyền xóa hay chuyển tập tin
<Rum> =.=!
<datnv9> thì sudo
<Dynamo> vote cài lại :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> vote thay màn hình
<Rum> vote ktx mấy anh nổ hết đê
 * mitsukiar vote cho /me bịch kẹo
<Rum> chệt mịa rồi
<Rum> giờ sao đây
<Tux|Thunderbird> mình ở nhà
<Tux|Thunderbird> ở ktx ếu đâu
<Tux|Thunderbird> ktx trường /me sập cũng hay
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<Tux|Thunderbird> chả liên quan
<Rum> thế thì nổ nhà cũng được
<Rum> nhà vẫn quan trọng hơn
<Rum> =))
<VHNgoc> hô hô
<VHNgoc> hết nói nữa rồi à
<Tux|Thunderbird> Gin: mơ đi cưng ;)
<datnv9> em tưởng mấy anh bị nổ hết rồi nữa =)
<mitsukiar> Rum: bớt nói linh tinh nha em D:
<Gin> chết cha
<Gin> làm gì mà bây giờ tắt tiếng luôn rồi
<Gin> T.T
<datnv9> OMG
<Gin> rồi
<Gin> đã trở lại bình thường
<Gin> :D
<Gin> Tux|Thunderbird : đâm đầu gốc cây chết đi
<Gin> >:P
<mitsukiar> D:
<mitsukiar> Gin: muốn đốn cây àh
<Gin> không
<Tux|Thunderbird> ăn nói bố láo vãi
<Tux|Thunderbird> đùa là đùa
<Tux|Thunderbird> đừng có hổ báo ở đây
<Gin> làm gì mà nóng thế
<Gin> :-"
<Gin> cô giáo bảo
 * mitsukiar cũng thấy Gin nói linh tinh
<Tux|Thunderbird> vote kick
<Tux|Thunderbird> +1
<mitsukiar> vừa vừa thôi em, có những cái ko đùa được
<Gin> ấy ấy
<Gin> đừng đừng
<datnv9> vote kick +
<datnv9> -1
<Tux|Thunderbird> Gin: chỗ này đùa là đùa, nhưng nói linh tinh ít thui và giữ thái độ cho hợp lý :)
<Tux|Thunderbird> tôn trọng người khác
 * mitsukiar poke anh Tux
<Gin> ô sờ kê
 * Tux|Thunderbird gãi gãi
<Tux|Thunderbird> mitsukiar: gì thế em
<mitsukiar> X3
<mitsukiar> anh Tux: http://youtu.be/Oi_l9Cza-1A
<iSupyBot`> Title: ももち 『ももち！許してにゃん♡体操』(MV) - YouTube (at youtu.be)
 * Tux|Thunderbird đang nghe Secret Garden
<mit|nyan> D:
 * mit|nyan lủi đi =,,=
<Tux|Thunderbird> kid_: sao mình cứ có cảm giác em này quen quen là sao nhở
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Dynamo> chỉ có mit|nyan mới đưa ra cái MV thế lày @@
<Dynamo> em trong MV khó đỡ quá, vote mổ
<mit|nyan> D:
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: dân Nhật Bản rất thích như thế
<Tux|Thunderbird> thích "cute"
<mit|nyan> =3
<Tux|Thunderbird> từ người lớn cho tới trẻ nhỏ
<mit|nyan> cute
 * Tux|Thunderbird trong một đêm vật vã trên VCTV
<datnv9> mới đầu em lại tưởng nhảy bài hát trong Trò chuyện cùng Chú chó trắng :))
<Tux|Thunderbird> có được xem cái chương trình
<Tux|Thunderbird> về văn hóa Nhật bản
<Tux|Thunderbird> nó nói vậy
<Tux|Thunderbird> trẻ con từ bé được tắm cùng cha mẹ
<Dynamo> mit|nyan: nghe mấy bài nhạc speed như tàu Shinkanshen ấy :3
<mit|nyan> :\
<Dynamo> hoặc vote xem mấy bài chiếu hình họa 3D cả ngàn người xem chẳng hạn
<Dynamo> nhạc máy hát mà vẫn đông như kiến
<Dynamo> :3
 * Tux|Thunderbird trượt xác suất thống kê và giờ đang đọc về lịch sử của Bayes và phương pháp tần suất lolz
 * mit|nyan vừa qua môn đó ><
<Tux|Thunderbird> Bayes chọi tần suất cũng là một chủ đề thú vị lúc trà dư tửu hậu. Đôi khi với kết quả “đẫm máu”. Chuyện này có thật: Khoảng 15 năm về trước ở khoa tôi có một ông làm về phương pháp Bayes, còn ông kia chủ trương theo tần suất.
<Tux|Thunderbird> Cả hai ông này rất uy tín trong ngành (ông Bayes lúc đó là trưởng khoa, còn ông tần suất đã từng làm editor cho Annals of Statistics). Thế mà trong một bữa tiệc vui vẻ của toàn khoa ở nhà riêng một đồng nghiệp, trong lúc ngà ngà nói chuyện Bayes chọi tần suất một hồi thế nào mà hai bác xông ra đánh nhau thật, làm mọi người phải xô ra ngăn.
<mit|nyan> ............
<Gin> úi zời
<Gin> ai đọc cái này hem
<Gin> http://www.phutu.org/t28252-topic
<iSupyBot`> Title: 5 cách xử tử kì quặc và đáng sợ nhất từ thời cổ đại (at www.phutu.org)
 * Tux|Thunderbird muốn học những người thầy truyền được cảm hứng cho học trò
<Mandalord> http://tinkhotin.com/ ảo vãi
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tin Khó Tin | Trang thông tin điện tử hàng đầu Việt Nam từ hàng trăm năm qua (at tinkhotin.com)
 * mit|nyan chỉ mới đc học 1 người thầy truyền cảm hứng như anh Tux nói 1 lần T_T
<datnv9> em may mắn được học 3 thầy và 1 cô như vậy :D
<Tux|Thunderbird> Gin: http://genk2.vcmedia.vn/N0WoyYblO3QdmZFKPMtKnadHAHTevz/Image/2012/die-6-81746.jpg hình minh họa ổn đấy nhở
<mit|nyan> D:
<datnv9> tiếc là khi về nhà cảm hứng của em lại hết
 * mit|nyan ho khụ khụ
 * Gin cũng thấy thế
<Tux|Thunderbird> datnv9: thế thì chán
 * VHNgoc ngoi lên
 * Dynamo chưa học 1 ai bao giờ
<Gin> vãi Văn =))
<Dynamo> s/bao giờ/như thế bao giờ
<Gin> http://tinkhotin.com/?p=3220
<iSupyBot`> Title: Sốc vì bài văn lạ của một trẻ có đầy đủ cha mẹ | Tin Khó Tin (at tinkhotin.com)
 * Tux|Thunderbird nhảm
<VHNgoc> Tux|Thunderbird: thế còn lý đại cương :D
<Dynamo> tinkhotin đọc 1,2 bài thì còn được, đọc nhiều riết không còn thấy thú vị
<Tux|Thunderbird> VHNgoc: tạch 100%
<Tux|Thunderbird> thấy bài nào cũng quen
<Tux|Thunderbird> cũng có cách làm
<Tux|Thunderbird> nhưng chả nhớ công thức mịa nào
<VHNgoc>  hố hố
<VHNgoc> :D
<Dynamo> may Lý /me không phải học :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> VHNgoc: tỉ dụ mấy vụ đẳng nhiệt, đẳng tích rồi đảng áp khí động lực học ấy
<Tux|Thunderbird> P1V1 = P2V2
<Tux|Thunderbird> có mỗi vậy
<Tux|Thunderbird> cơ mà chả nhớ mấy cái loằng ngoằng đằng sau
<Tux|Thunderbird> đến đơn vì còn chả nhớ nổi :-p
<Mandalord> PV=nRT chẳng hạn
 * VHNgoc đá Mandalord 
<VHNgoc> Tux|Thunderbird: đúng lịch khi nào ra trường?
<Tux|Thunderbird> ờ đấy
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<Tux|Thunderbird> VHNgoc: hết kì này
 * Tux|Thunderbird ôm kid_ khóc nức nở
<VHNgoc> nhanh quá xá
 * VHNgoc mới nghe Tux|Thunderbird kể chuyện trước khi học đh, giờ đã chuẩn bị tốt nghiệp
<n0bawk> rạo này kênh này đêm ròi mà vẫn dông vui nhỉ
<n0bawk> mình già rồi đi ngủ vậy :)))
<Gin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/408183_469790269718043_801461906_n.jpg
<Gin> cái này đúng mấy anh nhỉ
<Gin> ^^!
 * VHNgoc vote kich Gin 
<Gin> há»±
<Gin> sao kick em
<datnv9> =) thôi bye mấy anh, em đi ngủ đây
<Tux|Thunderbird> VHNgoc: nhanh vãi
<datnv9> à quên G9 chị mit nữa :D
 * Tux|Thunderbird già cmnr
<mit|nyan> (_ _")
<VHNgoc> http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/nn424/MrTuxHacker/MrTux_Friends_092.jpg
<VHNgoc> lục mãi mới ra
<mit|nyan> D:
<Tux|Thunderbird> lộ hàng quá
 * Tux|Thunderbird mình tưởng mình xóa hết rồi mà ta
<Dynamo> xóa sao nổi :3
<mit|nyan> anh Tux để public nữa chứ D:
 * VHNgoc ngồi nhớ lại chuyện ngày xưa
<Dynamo> 2 cái gì gì ở cà vạt ấy nhể
<Tux|Thunderbird> lol
<Tux|Thunderbird> mình ếu vô được
<mit|nyan> XD
<Tux|Thunderbird> VHNgoc: paste link ở đây là chết anh đó nha
<Tux|Thunderbird> đây có log
<VHNgoc> hehe
<Dynamo> :3 =))))
<mit|nyan> mà sao ốm vậy D:
 * Tux|Thunderbird còn ếu nhớ account là gì
<Tux|Thunderbird> lol
<Dynamo> MrTuxHacker đó thôi :3
<mit|nyan> bỏ cái đầu ra là ko biết ai lun
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: pass
<Tux|Thunderbird> =)
<Tux|Thunderbird> cái đó dùng từ hồi c3
<Tux|Thunderbird> nhớ thế quái nào được
<Dynamo> sao biết =)) làm như /me là hacker như anh không bằng
<Tux|Thunderbird> cái mail thì xóa từ đời nào rồi hô hô
<Tux|Thunderbird> Uầy
<Tux|Thunderbird> đăng nhập được
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<Dynamo> hắc hắc
 * VHNgoc lưu hình lại
 * Dynamo lưu file rồi :3
<Tux|Thunderbird> bỏ mịa
 * VHNgoc bắt tay Dynamo 
<Dynamo> =))
<Tux|Thunderbird> cái này dùng lưu hình cho FAQ Ubuntu-VN
 * mit|nyan lưu rùi ;))
<Tux|Thunderbird> mit|nyan: gửi lại cho anh xem cái nào nào
<Tux|Thunderbird> :))
 * Tux|Thunderbird xóa hết ảnh chụp từ hồi c3 khỏi máy và trên internet
<Tux|Thunderbird> mà ếu hiểu sao nó còn lòi ra
<mit|nyan> :3
<Dynamo> Tux|Thunderbird:  http://i322.photobucket.com/albums/nn424/MrTuxHacker/MrTux_Friends_092.jpg
<Tux|Thunderbird> nhìn hổ báo phết
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<VHNgoc> okay
<VHNgoc> lục thêm đc xì to ry của Tux|Thunderbird
<Tux|Thunderbird> Dynamo: chú thì lưu làm giề
<Dynamo> lưu sau này có gì dọa ma trẻ con :3
<VHNgoc> Tux|Thunderbird làm mình nhớ lại hồi còn dùng ubuntu
 * mit|nyan thắc mắc sao ko lấy hình bi giờ của anh Tux
<mit|nyan> hình cũ nhìn hiền D:
<VHNgoc> hồi đó hăm hở cùng Tux|Thunderbird viết wiki nữa cơ
 * Tux|Thunderbird vẫn dùng Ubuntu nè
<Tux|Thunderbird> thời viết wiki
<Tux|Thunderbird> mình có dùng Ubuntu đâu
<Tux|Thunderbird> toàn máy ảo hay sao ấy mà
<Tux|Thunderbird> =]]
<VHNgoc> đang viết được vài bài
<VHNgoc> đùng một cái ubuntu ra phiên bản mới
<VHNgoc> thay đổi giao diện
<VHNgoc> hồi đó máy có 512MB RAM
<VHNgoc> ếu chạy nổi
<VHNgoc> di cÆ° sang debian
<VHNgoc> bỏ luôn wiki
 * mit|nyan cũng đi lại về thời xưa, nghe mí bản thu âm tusu D:
<Tux|Thunderbird> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... Read error (Connection reset by peer) in headers.
<Tux|Thunderbird> wtf
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-09
<vubuntor338> may ban cho minh hoi voi.....khi minh trinh chieu de thuyet trinh ..thi co can cai driver gi ko
<vubuntor338> minh so linux ko co san driver....thi minh dem may tinh len trinh chieu thi ko dc
<Cua> khộn
<Cua> không
<Cua> cái máy chiếu nó như cái màn hình ngoài thôi
<vubuntor338> vay af..thank ban nha
<vubuntor338> ban a...cach mo phan mem trong linux la nhu the nao vay
<vubuntor338> minh cai unikey roi ma mo len ko dc
<Cua> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor063> Các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi sao mình muốn post bài mà ko được? mình xem xét kỹ lắm rồi mà nó cứ báo:"mẫu dữ liệu bạn vừa nhập vào ko hợp lệ" hoài à?
<Cua> huh
 * Cua gãi đầu
<Cua> chả rõ, chờ tí admin lên
<vubuntor063> Đây là đoạn văn bản mình nhập vào nè:"Chào tất cả các bạn mình làm thành viên siêu mới, vừa nhày sang dùng Kubuntu 12.04 song song với Windows 7 đây.  Đúng là con vô số điều ngỡ ngàng, nhưng trong số đó là vụ cài driver, mình đã lên trang chủ sony, nhập vào model như trên nhưng chỉ có driver dùng cho Windows thôi, còn Linux iu dấu thì ko có, vậy
<Cua> chắc là thiếu captcha hay là tiêu đề
<vubuntor063> À ko tiêu đề là cái đầu tiên mình nhập vào mà, ủa mình đâu thấy chỗ nào bắt nhập captcha đâu? chỉ có mỗi nút "chấp nhận", "xem trước","lưu" thôi mà!
<Cua> tầm 10h quay lại để admin lên
 * Cua rất ít khi lên forum
<vubuntor063> ok, thanks vì giúp đỡ nhiệt tình, à mà mình dùng Kubuntu có được tham gia forum ko nhỉ?
<Cua> thoải mái
<Cua> cứ linux là được
<vubuntor063> ok, bye, 10h mình quay lại!
<vubuntor338> ban oi..feroda khac ubuntu..minh khong the khoi dong dc ibus roi
<vubuntor338> ban cua oi..giup voi
<Cua> lên forum post, sẽ có người giúp
<Cua> trên đó có fedora user
<vubuntor338> ok bban
<vubuntor849> ad ơi có ở đây ko? hồi nãy bạn Cua kêu mình 10h lên ad giúp!
<Cua> _Tux__: kìa
<Cua> ra xử lý sao không post được trên forum kìa
<Cua> lên đúng giờ nhỉ
<vubuntor849> ừ mình trực chờ nãy giờ mà!
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> vẫn chưa lên
<Cua> bạn mới reg nick à?
 * _Tux__ nhô lên
<vubuntor849> ừ đúng rồi, đây là ngày thứ 2 dùng Kubuntu, nhưng đang online bằng Win 7 vì ko có dirver cho Kubuntu nên ko vào mạng được nên đang định post bài nhờ giúp mà ko post được nè.
<Cua> _Tux__: forum không post được bài
<Cua> nó cứ kêu không hợp lệ thế nào đó
<_Tux__> Cua: không có trường hợp đấy
<_Tux__> bạn vubuntor849 post bài sai nội quy nên không được chấp nhận
<_Tux__> có vậy thôi
<Cua> 09:08 < vubuntor063> Các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi sao mình muốn post bài mà ko được? mình xem xét kỹ lắm rồi mà  nó cứ báo:"mẫu dữ liệu bạn vừa nhập vào ko hợp lệ" hoài à?
 * _Tux__ thấy dân tình post bài ầm ầm
<vubuntor849> là sao? mình điền đủ tiêu đề, kể cả mô tả tiêu đề, viết tiếng việt đủ dấu, ko chèn link gì bậy bạ cả vậy sao lại sai?
<_Tux__> vubuntor849: kiểm tra lại thôi
<_Tux__> vì tụi spam nó vẫn post bài ầm ầm
<_Tux__> =))
<vubuntor849> bó chân, spam thì post được còn mình tử tế lại ko post được, vậy để mình post lại lần nữa, có gì ko được mình chụp hình gở ad xem, à mà cái ô chát này làm sao gởi hình được vậy?
<Cua> 570*1,8
<Cua> ops, lại lộn
<Cua> post lên imgur.com rồi vứt link ra đây
<vubuntor849> ko post lên trang khác được hả? chẳng hạng google ấy? tại khỏi mất công đăng ký  tài khoản nữa!
<_Tux__> !up
<ubot2`> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<Cua> có cái đó hẻ
<vubuntor849> ad ơi xem dùm ảnh nè:http://i.imgur.com/OB7XDon.png?1?2631
<Cua> af
<Cua> có cái dòng đỏ lừ kia kìa
<Cua> trả lời riêng cho cái kia thì
<Cua> cứ tạo usb ubuntu rồi vào chạy thử
<Cua> lúc đó thiếu cái gì hẵng lên hỏi
<vubuntor849> cái đó là nó báo những chủ đề tương tự thôi, còn mình kiếm cái model của mình ko có. Ủa là sao mình ko hiểu? mình cài Kubuntu lên đĩa cứng luôn rồi chứ ko có xài live
<Cua> thế thì chắc nó có đủ driver rồi
<vubuntor849> nếu có đủ sao mình xài mấy nút function với lên internet ko được? rồi vào xrm thông tin VGA thì nó ghi unknow
<Cua> vào mục hardware trong settings để cài thêm nếu có
<Cua> đọc đúng model của vaio, rồi có thể tìm thêm
<vubuntor849> ừ thôi để mình nghiên cứu thêm, dù sao cũng cảm ơn đã giúp mình! mà đúng là xài Linux phải biết hết lệnh mới được, à mà đúng rồi mình ko thể cài app offline có đuôi .tar, gz hoặc là sh đúng ko? vì mình xài 3G nếu cài trực tiếp thì tốn tiền ghê lắm nên muốn down về cài offine mà ko được.
<Cua> được, nhưng tốt hơn là không nên
<Cua> có mạng wifi hay có dây thì tốt hơn
<vubuntor849> thôi bye bạn, thanks nhiều1
<vubuntor043> bạn cua ơi...làm sao để gwget bắt ljink để đownload video vay?
<vubuntor043> có ai biết dùng phần mềm nào để dơwnload video trên youtude ko? chỉ mình với
<vubuntor043> ko ai hổ trợ hết vậy...:((((((
<vubuntor774> moi nguoi oi cho to hoi
<vubuntor774> to muon cai win 8 64bit song song voi ubuntu 32bit dc k
<_Tux__> vubuntor774: được
<vubuntor774> cho minh hoi cau nua thui
<vubuntor774> hien tai
<vubuntor774> minh dang song song
<vubuntor774> win 8 va ubuntu 32bit
<vubuntor774> gio minh muon cai win8 64bit
<vubuntor774> chi viec cai de len 32bit win 8
<vubuntor774> la ok
<vubuntor774> hay la phai cai lai ca 2 hdh tu dau
<vubuntor774> heo mi ai giup minh voi
<_Tux__> cài thế nào cũng được
<_Tux__> đằng nào cũng phải fix grub
<vubuntor774> fix grub la sao ha ban
<vubuntor017> Chào mọi người..mọi người chỉ cho em ít tài liệu về Việt hóa phần mềm trong Ubuntu không ạ ? Em đã đọc trong Mục Bản địa hóa nhưng mà chưa rõ lắm cách thực hiện :v Em cảm ơn !
<Cua> -> tham gia dự án most?
<_Tux__> Cua: mua đồ án
<_Tux__> với đề tài
<_Tux__> đã lại đến rồi sao
<_Tux__> nhanh vậy ta
<_Tux__> ...
 * _Tux__ ngày đếu nào trên fb với ubuntu-vn forum cũng đề tài với đề tài lol
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-10
<vubuntor369> hi
<vubuntor369> co ai onl ko ?
<vubuntor369> ?
<vubuntor369> minh can giup do ?
<vubuntor978> các bạn ơi..cho mình hỏi với...mình cài vừa win 7 và ubuntu
<vubuntor978> mà sao khi khởi động thì nó ko hiện 2 hệ điều hhanhsf để khởi động
<vubuntor978> cac bạn giúp mình với
<vubuntor978> bạn @cua giúp với dc ko
<Cua> cài cái nào trước?
<vubuntor978> cài linux trước
<Cua> thế thì đúng rồi
<vubuntor978> sau đó cài win..
<Cua> cài win trước cài linux trước thì không sao
<Cua> cài win vào nó đè chết linux chứ sao
<Cua> bạn lên wiki hay forum tìm bài restore grub ấy
<vubuntor978> vậy à...cái ổ đĩa cài linux giờ mất tiêu rồi
<vubuntor978> giờ mình có 2 ổ đĩa..ổ đĩa cài đặt linux mất tiêu rồi
<vubuntor978> cái ổ đĩa đó ..khi mình cài thêm lại linux hén có mất ko bạn
<vubuntor978> mất 1 ổ đĩa rồi
<Cua> không sao
<vubuntor978> sao bạn
<vubuntor978> giờ mình cài lại linux dc ko
<Cua> cứ lên uiwki tìm mục restore grub
<Cua> cài lại cũng được
<vubuntor978> khi cài nó có hiện lên lại ổ đĩa đó ko
<Cua> không
<vubuntor978> ồ
<Cua> windows không truy cập vào ổ của linux được
<Cua> linux truy cập vào ổ windows thì được
<vubuntor978> vậy à
<vubuntor978> thế giờ làm sao đây..
<Cua> cứ cài lại thôi
<Cua> hoặc lên xem cách restore grub
<vubuntor978> cài lại linux à
<vubuntor978> khi cài nó có hiện lên lại ổ đĩa đó ko
<Cua> lúc cài có hiện
<vubuntor978> ukm
<vubuntor978> cách bạn nói ko dc rồi
<vubuntor978> restore grub
<vubuntor978> thì khi còn linux mới gõ lệnh dc
<vubuntor978> mà giờ mình dang vô win down mà
<vubuntor978> chán ghê
<Cua> cứ từ từ rồi làm thôi
<vubuntor978> dù sao vẫn cảm ơn bạn rất nhiều
<trnh> chao cac bac
<vubuntor571> alo. chào mọi người, mình nhớ có một phần mềm có chức năng tải ubuntu hoặc chọn file iso ubuntu để cài đặt ubuntu từ ổ cứng mà minh không nhớ tên. mọi người nhắc mình với <3
<Cua> unetbootin
<Cua> hình như thế
<vubuntor571> ô cám ơn nhiều :3
<vubuntor571> thanksssssssssssssssssssssss <3 love u
<Cua> :-\
<Cua> the hell....
<yiyeon> vubuntor571
<yiyeon> sao m thấy có nhiều vubuntor + với các con số # khác nhau là dư lào ta
<yiyeon> ban đầu cứ tưởng là 1 ng
<Cua> đó là nick chung của ai vào từ web
<vubuntor571> :D chắc là khách thôi.
<vubuntor571> thôi. pp . mình cài đặt đây
<Cua> okay, bai
<Cua> ( ._.)
<yiyeon> lái lai
<vubuntor571> love u <3
<Cua> (._. )
<afterlastangel> ức chế vãi
<afterlastangel> ko dùng empathy để vô irc đc :(
<favadi> why?
<afterlastangel> quit
<afterlastangel> exit
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-11
<vubuntor685> ban oi giup minh chuyen nay voi, minh dang update nhung lo bam thoat nen bay gio co cach nao de no tiep tuc tien trinh ko?
<Cua> cứ update lại
<Cua> nó sẽ tiếp tục từ đoạn đã dừng lúc nãy
<vubuntor685> ma minh updat bang terminal chu ko phai bang Synaptic dau nha!
<Cua> không sao
<Cua> nó lưu vào cache
<vubuntor685> ok, ma san tien hoi sao minh cai ibus roi, nhung Chronium ko xai tieng viet duoc, chi co may chuong trinh kia viet duoc tieng viet thoi.
<Cua> hmm, thường nó sẽ tự chạy luôn
<Cua> tí nữa nói
<Cua> trưa rồi
<Cua> ngủ đã
<vubuntor685> ok, khoang may gio minh se cho?
<Cua> lên forum hỏi xe
<Cua> có thể có người gặp rồi
<Cua> forum/FB
<vubuntor685> uh, thank nha!
<afterlastangel> :(
<vubuntor199> có ai giúp mình ko
<vubuntor199> sao cài skype trong ubuntu nói chuyện người ta nghe không được
<vubuntor199> còn người ta sài window thì ok
<vubuntor199> có ai pít lỗi j hok chỉ mình với
<_Tux__> vubuntor199: skype cho linux nó hay bị vậy
<Dynamo> đó là do bạn cấu hình card sai
<vubuntor199> vay mình cấu hình như thế nào mới đúng
<vubuntor199> chỉ mình đi
<vubuntor199> thank
<favadi> bấm option
<favadi> sound devices
<favadi> thá»­ test call xem
 * _Tux__ bấm options
 * _Tux__ nhấn vô sound devices
<_Tux__> favadi: ếu được
<_Tux__> :(
 * Dynamo trước kia skype ngon lành có sao ếu đâu :lol"
<vubuntor199> sao nữa
<Dynamo> chỉnh hết về system default rồi gọi thử test call của bọn nó đi
<vubuntor199> sao nữa
<vubuntor199> vô sound devices rồi
<Stanley00> người ta hướng dẫn tới TEST CALL rồi mà
<Stanley00> :-ss
<vubuntor199> hjhj
<vubuntor199> test thi dc
<vubuntor199> nhưng gọi nói người ta ko nghe
<Dynamo> test micro ở cái phần gọi thử chưa, hay chỉ thấy nó nói là end mẹ luôn
<vubuntor938> Bạn ơi cho mình hỏi nếu đã cài  kubuntu-restricted-extras rồi thì ko cần cài JDK nữa đúng ko?
<Dynamo> vubuntor938: JDK không nằm trong gói đấy, chỉ có JRE thôi
<vubuntor938> à thì ra vậy thanks bạn, mà bạn cho mình hỏi có chương trình nào trên Ubuntu chức năng tương đương Visual Studio ko?
<trnh> Eclipse :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor938: VS làm được những gì?
<vubuntor938> mình cần lập trình Windows form
<trnh> tren Ubuntu?
<vubuntor938> ừ
<Stanley00> tại sao lại phải trên Ubuntu?
<vubuntor938> vì mình xóa mất cái Windows 7 luôn rồi, mình định xài lun Ubuntu ko xài Windows nữa
<Stanley00> Ubuntu không phải là cái gì vĩ đại đến mức đó đâu bạn
<Stanley00> nếu muốn code winform thì về window mà code là chuẩn nhất. Over.
<vubuntor938> à tại mình thấy thầy mình ổng code PHP trên Ubuntu nên mình cứ nghĩ bất cứ ngôn ngữ lập trình nào cũng làm tốt trên Linux cả.
<Stanley00> lấy đâu ra lập luận hay vậy ta? X làm được ABC => X làm được từ A tới Z...
<Dynamo> Mono có thể thay thế VS, nhưng recommend bạn quay về win để lập trình win :3
<trnh> Các library của .NET hình như toàn closed source, nếu muốn dùng trên Linux phải dùng đồ reversed eng như Mono, nói chung là ko được hỗ trợ, toolset nghèo nàn. Thời gian setup quá tội bằng bạn reinstall Windoze :)
<vubuntor938> vậy cod nghĩa là Linux chỉ làm tốt hơn Windows đối với các ngôn ngữ "mở" thôi hả? còn cái nào mà dính đến microsoft thì cứ Windows mà làm à?
<yiyeon> chuẩn
<Dynamo> thông minh đấy :v
<Stanley00> người ta đã không muốn dùng window mới chuyển qua ubuntu, giờ lại kêu đem cái đống *beep* của window qua ubuntu thì chịu rồi =))
<trnh> còn die hard thì cài wine rồi cài VS xem sao :D
<Dynamo> có thằng mình nói mãi mà nó éo chịu hiểu cơ, súp bọt cho nó bực vlều
<vubuntor938> ok, thanks mấy bạn, vậy mình sẽ cài lại Windows để làm C#, C++, còn Linux để viết Android, PHP. Thanks all, bye!
<Stanley00> C++ ubuntu làm tốt nha, nếu bạn biết C++ khác gì so với C++ của MS
<_Tux__> lâu lâu mới thấy 1 vubuntor dễ chịu thế nhở
<_Tux__> nói cái hiểu ngay
<_Tux__> =))
<afterlastangel> Æ¡ Æ¡
<Cua> mono reversed engineering đâu ta
<Cua> quay lại kìa
<vubuntor968> mấy bạn ơi cho mình hỏi live cái này đi tại đang cài mà ko cài được bực quá, mình đang định cài driver cho VGA, mình down file cài đặt có đuôi *.sh về để ngoài desktop rồi giờ mình cài ko được
<Cua> vào preference, hardware cài
<vubuntor968> mình dùng lệnh này nè: sudo chmod +x tên file.sh,
<Cua> vào preference, hardware cài
<Cua> hmm
<vubuntor968> mà thôi bạn chỉ mình cách cài 1 app bất kỳ vào một nơi bất kỳ đi, mình ko mún cài mặc định theo hệ thống vì lệnh apt chỉ cài vào trong hệ thống thôi, mún cài sang ổ đĩa khác thì sao?
<Cua> ổ đĩa khác?
<Cua> cách tổ chức của ubuntu khác windows
<Cua> windows phân theo ổ đĩa
<Cua> ubuntu phân theo 1 cây thư mục chính
<Cua> cài vào hệ thống là cách làm đúng đắn
<Cua> windows bắt nguồn từ DOS-disk operating system nên vậy
<vubuntor968> cụ thể giờ mình hết dung lượng ở ổ đĩa cài Kubuntu rồi nên mún cài app sang ổ khác vậy phải làm sao?
<Cua> tốt nhất là phân vùng lại cho nó rộng ra
<Cua> 20 Gb là quá đủ
<Stanley00> hoặc bạn có thể move home ra partition khác nếu home lớn
<vubuntor968> thế film, ảnh, video down về ko lẽ cũng bỏ chung vào chỗ cài hệ điều hành sao? rồi mấy cái app khác nữa như Eclipse nữa, mà tóm lại ko có cách nào cài sang ổ khác hả bạn?
<_Tux__> vubuntor968: đọc reply của Stanley00
<_Tux__> vubuntor968: nhà của bạn nên tách biệt khỏi chỗ làm việc :3
 * Stanley00 toàn thấy hỏi, chả thấy đọc câu trả lời gì hết ... :(
<Dynamo> hội chứng hay đặt câu nghi vấn này đã được xác nhận là nan giải và khó chữa nhé
<vubuntor968> mình hiểu ý các cậu, nhưng mình vẫn mún có tùy quyền thích cài đặt cái gì ở đâu cũng được.
<Cua> có ai cấm điều đó đâu
<Cua> mount nó vào chỗ khác là được
<Stanley00> vubuntor968: muốn thế thì build từ source ấy, muốn làm gì thì làm... haiz
<_Tux__> vubuntor968: thế chỉ tổ system nó bung bét thôi
<Cua> mỗi thư mục có thể gắn với 1 cấu trúc bất kỳ trên ổ đĩa
<Cua> thư mục /home có thể mount vào phân vùng 250 Gb
<Cua>  thư mục gốc / có thể mount vào phân vùng 20 Gb
<Cua> nếu như windows mọi thứ dựa trên 'ô đĩa' - phân vùng
<Cua> thì ubuntu mọi thứ dựa trên 'cây thư mục'
<Cua> windows sau này tự biết sai lầm nên cũng dần cố sửa sai
<_Tux__> /home/mariaozawa/movies có thể gắn vào ổ 1TB
<vubuntor667> hj
<Cua> ¿
<_Tux__> =]]
<_Tux__> Cua: =))
<vubuntor667> em e hoi? lam sao cai flash cho chrome bay gio
<Cua> ure
<vubuntor667> voi lam sao de go? duoc tieng vietj day
<Cua> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<_Tux__> vubuntor667: không cần cài
<Cua> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<_Tux__> Chrome nó có sẵn rồi
<vubuntor667> Chomium khong co
<_Tux__> thế sao bảo Chrome
<_Tux__> lolz
<Stanley00> đang định hỏi chrome hay chromium
<vubuntor667> no' giong' y chang vay. cu' tuong? la` 1 chu'
<Stanley00> mấy bạn ý là chả phân biệt được đâu
<Stanley00> lolz
<vubuntor968> ok, mình hiểu rồi, mount cũng giống bên Windows là chỉ đường dẫn 1 thư mục đến 1 địa điểm nào đó đúng ko? à mà còn 1 điều nữa hỏi lun nhé, các bạn chỉ mình câu lệnh cài offline 1 file *.sh, *.run đã down về đi, mình đọc trên forum ngta chỉ nhưng làm ko được.
<Cua> hầu hết mọi thứ có trong apt hết rồi
<Cua> tránh không nên tự cài *.sh
<Cua> mất công quản lý
<Dynamo> nhớ là Ubuntu đã có libre office rồi chứ nhỉ
<Cua> và tự cài yên tâm sau mỗi lần update kernel sẽ khỏi vào giao diện đồ họa, nếu cài driver vga
<Stanley00> vubuntor968: học cấu trúc ổ đia, thư mục, và học bò trong đó trước khi chạy đi setup file sh hay run đi bạn à
<Stanley00> thật đấy
<Cua> vubuntor968: nếu dùng ubuntu với cách nghĩ của window sẽ thấy nó dở ẹc
<Cua> vubuntor968: hãy dùng ubuntu như là dùng một cái mới hoàn toàn, hãy xem cách hoạt động của nó ra sao
<Cua> sẽ thấy hay hơn
<Dynamo> nếu vẫn còn tư duy windows, vui lòng đừng động vào linux lolz
<Cua> còn nếu cứ giữ đinh kiến của windows đem sang thì thấy nó chuối cả củ
<vubuntor968> ko phải, vì mình xài 3G nên phải ra tiệm net down file cài đặt về sẵn rồi mới dám cài, chứ tiền đâu mà down bằng 3G có nước bán nhà ấy!
<Cua> nếu thế thì dùng debian
<Cua> tất cả có trên đĩa dvd hết
<Cua> ubuntu hình như cũng có dvd nhỉ
<Dynamo> có chứ sao không
<vubuntor968> tức là sao ko hiểu?
<Stanley00> hoặc nếu không có nhu cầu đặc biệt, Mint có thể tạm đủ để tìm hiểu rồi
<Cua> tức là các gói ở trên đó có sẵn trên dvd
<Cua> bỏ vào cài
<vubuntor968> à, nhưng tất nhiên cũng sẽ phát sinh trường hợp mình mún cài thêm 1 app gì đó dung lượng rất lớn mà trong DVD ko có thì mình phải down file về cài offline thôi. Cụ thể giờ mình đã có file offline rồi các bạn chỉ mình cài đi.
<Cua> haiz
<Stanley00> vubuntor968: cụ thể là app gì thế bạn?
<Cua> _Tux__: cái gì gì ngày trước tải offline ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor968> mình mới tải driver card VGA và JDK về, tụi nó có đuôi .run và .sh
<Dynamo> mở terminal lên, cd đến thư mục chứa nó, dùng lệnh bash "tên file"
<Dynamo> khuyên bạn nên đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng
<_Tux__> Cua: wapt
<_Tux__> cơ mà giờ có dev nữa đâu
<_Tux__> keryx gì đó nữa
<_Tux__> chả biết còn phát triển hay không
<_Tux__> vubuntor968: cài offline linux
<Cua> okay
<_Tux__> thì nên xài debian
<_Tux__> chơi 3 cái DVD về
<_Tux__> chả phải xoắn giề
<vubuntor968> ok, đang cài cái JDK thì nó báo phải có java 7 or mới hơn thì mới được cài? thế là sao nhỉ?
<Cua> haiz
<Cua> nói thế này nghe không hay lắm nhưng mà
<Cua> hình như mấy bạn xài 3G vẫn 'hack' 3G để có thể tải thoải mái với tốc độ tối đa
<Cua> sao bạn không thử
<Cua> dùng 1 tháng hay 1 lần thôi, để có thể cài hết những thứ cần thiết
<Cua> sau này rồi thì cũng ít cần down mới thôi
<vubuntor968> đây là thông báo của nó nè: Could not locate a suitable jar utility. Please ensure that you have Java 7 or newer installed on your system and accessible in your PATH or by setting JAVA_HOME
<Stanley00> hở? thiệt hok vậy sn Cua?
<Cua> trước dùng mà
<Cua> mobifone nó fix rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor968: welcome to dependencies hell!
<Cua> nhưng hình như vẫn có lỗ hổng để lọt
<Stanley00> vubuntor968: mục đích bạn dùng Ubuntu là gì thế?
<vubuntor968> để lạp trình android nhanh hơn thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor968: vậy thôi à? thế thì dùng window đi, ubuntu không nhanh hơn đâu. thật đấy.
<Stanley00> về window đi, đỡ phải khổ sở thế này
<vubuntor968> nhưng thầy mình nói nhanh hơn rất nhiều mà, vì hai cái đều phát triền từ kernel của Linux mà!
<Cua> cũng không hẳn
<Cua> như nhau cả thôi
<vubuntor095> em cài chromium vào, giờ muốn cài thêm flash vào nữa, đã tải file flash.tar.gz mà không biết xử lý sao với nó cả
<Cua> ( ._.)
<Cua> !ure > vubuntor968
<ubot2`> vubuntor968, please see my private message
<Stanley00> vubuntor095: tải làm gì thế? xem tin nhắn kìa
<Cua> ops
<Cua> gửi lộn người
<Cua> sorry
<Stanley00> =))
<Cua> !ure > vubuntor095
<ubot2`> vubuntor095, please see my private message
<vubuntor968> ủa chronium đâu cần flash đâu nhỉ? hồi trưa mới xem trên youtube bình thường mà?
<Stanley00> vubuntor968: đó là html5 đấy
<vubuntor095> có
<vubuntor095> cứ vào youtube, nó bắt cài flash
<vubuntor968> là vậy? đây đang xem đây, ko cần cài gì cả:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDAw7vW7H0c
<Stanley00> chả ai xem reply của mình....
 * Stanley00 chui vào xó.... ứ thèm ra nữa đâu
<vubuntor968> thì cậu nói HTML5 chứ gì? tớ xem được trên trang khác ko dùng HTML5 nè: http://phim3s.net/phim-le/qua-nhanh-qua-nguy-hiem-6_4765/xem-phim/
<Stanley00> vubuntor968: thế bạn biết chrome với chromium khác nhau thế nào không?
<Stanley00> ở đây đang nói tới chromium nhá
<vubuntor968> à theo mình biết thì thằng google nó phát triển chrome từ chronium, và chronium chính xác giống như 1 kernel để phát triển nên các brower khác cụ thể ở đây Opera cũng phát triển từ kernel của Chronium
<Cua> cũng không đúng lắm....
<vubuntor932> đã cài libdvdcss mà vẫn không có flash
<Cua> nhưng google thêm flash vào chrome
<Cua> so với chromium thì không có
<Stanley00> libdvdcss thì liên quan gì tới flash nhở?
<vubuntor932> giờ phải làm thế nào để cài flash cho chromium đây
<Stanley00> !ure | vubuntor932
<ubot2`> vubuntor932: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor932> tại lúc nãy có thấy tin nhấn riêng mà
<vubuntor932> [16:14] <ubot2`> vubuntor932: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Stanley00> cài cái gói ubuntu-restricted-extras ấy :-ss
<vubuntor968> sorry Stanley mình biết sao mình xem được mấy trang chứa flash rồi, haha, hồi nãy trước khi cài Chronium có cài cái restrict gì gì đó trước rồi1
<Stanley00> ứ care!
<Stanley00> Cua: con bot trỏ tới cái link sai kìa sn nhân
<Cua> ai fix đi
 * Cua lao công quét dọn
<vubuntor968> thôi bye mấy you mình đi măm cám heo đây, rồi đi luyện Linux lên đây đấu với mấy you mới được!
<Stanley00> con bot đó của ai?
<Cua> okay
<Cua> tốt
 * Cua ngồi chờ
<Cua> của ai đó
<Cua> hẻm phải mình
<Stanley00> okey
<vubuntor932> tải trên trang adobe cái file flash.tar.gz rồi, giờ làm sao để cài đây mấy huynh
<Stanley00> thôi, chịu.... /me hết khả năng cứu chữa rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor932: nãy giờ đọc không hiểu gì hết à?
<Cua> vào terminal gõ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<vubuntor932> đã gõ lệnh, đã reset chromim, mà vẫn không được là sao vậy, hay máy e bị lỗi
<Cua> restart coi
<Stanley00> vubuntor932: bạn biết được kết quả lệnh là thành công hay thất bại chứ?
<vubuntor932> thành công, vì trong Software center đã báo có flash
<Cua> chờ 1 chút nó tự down
<vubuntor932> có thể giúp em băng teamview được không vậy?
 * Cua không có tw
<afterlastangel> :)
<afterlastangel> ủa
<afterlastangel> ko ngờ cái kênh support này cũng nhiều người quá ta. Chắc chuyển nó sang Facebook quá
<Cua> :-w
<vubuntor507> co ai biet cach cai drive Tenda W311u+ khong?
<vubuntor507> co ai biet cach cai drive Tenda W311u+ khong?
<Cua> dunno
<Cua> chưa dùng cái đó bao giờ
<vubuntor507> card wirless
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-12
<vubuntor737> em đang dung ubun tu 12.04 nhưng không kết nối được wifi, mong mọi người giúp đỡ. Em xin cảm ơn
<vubuntor321> anh nao` chi dum` em cai' keyring
<vubuntor321> muon' xem keyring thi` vao dau ÂÂ"
<vubuntor350> Cua ơi xem dùm mình chữ màu đỏ ak, mình sai cái gì mà ko cho reply vậy? http://i.imgur.com/zd2R6sK.png
<vubuntor286> Ai co the giup minh voi
<vubuntor286> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=176332
<_Tux__> vubuntor286: máy bàn tại người
<_Tux__> bền*
<_Tux__> ủa
<_Tux__> nhầm hàng
<C4NoC> okay
<C4NoC> me back here
<C4NoC> hello Cua
<C4NoC> miss me?
<vubuntor724> Có ai on không cho em hỏi với.
<electr0n1> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor724> Em cài dc Ubuntu song song với win8 nhưng mà không tạo dc menu dual boot.
<vubuntor724> Vậy nên mỗi khi muốn dùng Ubuntu em lại phải mở BIOS và boot vào ubuntu
<electr0n1> bạn cài U trước hay W trước
<vubuntor724> W trước.
<vubuntor724> À anh elec à
<vubuntor724> em là cái thằng mà phải mang máy đi bảo hành hôm trước anha j
<vubuntor724> anh ạ.
<vubuntor724> em dùng EasyBCD 2.2_2 nhưng vẫn không dc.
<electr0n1> bạn cài U đúng cách là có menu boot thôi
<electr0n1> cần gì easyBCD
<vubuntor724> thì em cài dùng một ổ 15GB dùng làm phân vùng / 5 GB dùng làm phân vùng swap
<vubuntor724> cài xong xuôi thì vào nó vẫn vào win8 muốn vào ubuntu thì phải vào BIOS và boot vào.
<vubuntor724> :(
<electr0n1> quan trọng là bạn cài grub2 thế nào
<electr0n1> cài ở /dev/sda chứ không phải /dev/sda1 hay /dev/sda2 ...
<vubuntor724> em chưa cài grub 2
<vubuntor724> bây h làm thế nào để cài ạ.
<electr0n1> lúc cài có phần cài grub2 luôn trong đó sau lại chưa cài
<vubuntor724> lúc cài có phần grub2 là sao ạ?
<electr0n1> http://howtoubuntu.org/media/install-ubuntu-13-04/3b-manual-partitioning.png
<electr0n1> dòng divice for bootloader installation
<electr0n1> chọn /dev/sda như trong hình
 * convoi cởi chuồng tắm mưa a/e ơi
<Cua> ( .-.)
<Cua> ewww
 * Cua che mắt lại
 * convoi ghét!
<convoi> mIRC bao nhiêu năm rồi mà vẫn không hỗ trợ Unicode nhỉ
<Cua> sao vòi voi bé tí tẹo teo vậy
<Cua> hỗ trợ tốt mà
<convoi> lạnh là nó bị sun
<Cua> ←↑→↓
<convoi> mIRC trên windows í
<Cua> chỉnh qua utf-8 output
<Cua> ¿
<convoi> Cua có đi sự kiện mã nguồn mở 21/9 hem?
<Cua> đang tung đồng xu
<Cua> để xem chừng nào nó đứng thẳng thì đi
<nukevietcms> |  © NirjhoR mIRC Script 5.0 ©  © By PowerOfDarkness ©  |
<Cua> :-\
<C4NoC> ợ
<C4NoC> gì thế kia
<nukevietcms> ¡¡  Unicode output o dau trong mIRC nhi?  ¡¡
<Cua> dùng xchat đi
<Cua> à
<Cua> hexchat chứ
<C4NoC> pidgin
<convoi> lâu quá rồi không dùng mIRC, từ thời VietFun, VietChat
<Cua> neh, hexchat lắm trò vui
 * Cua xài mirc thủa fpt chat
<convoi> có xxxchat không nhi?
<Cua> bữa trước còn có bạn vào đây
<Cua> bạn nữ
<Cua> bảo thủa trước tớ vào chat chỗ này vui lắm
<Cua> giờ tớ 1 chồng 2 con rồi
<Cua> :v
<Cua> tớ vào xem còn ai người xưa không
<convoi> FPT chat là cùng thời viet saigonnet và netnam, datviet
<C4NoC> Cua: lolz
<C4NoC> hmm
<C4NoC> mềnh xài irc thuở nào ta
<C4NoC> nhớ lần đầu rờ vào là đâu 2k2 gì đóa
<convoi> năm 97-98 toàn VietChat (IRC) với VietFun (webchat)
<Cua> :-<
<Cua> toàn ông già
 * Cua vuốt râu
<convoi> Cua ở HCM hở?
 * Cua ở đầm lầy khỉ ho cò gáy rắn bay
<convoi> làm cái off ubuntu-vn thôi
<convoi> website gì mà cập nhật cuối từ 2011
<Cua> cập nhật suốt mà
<C4NoC> mới thế à
<nukevietcms> ¡¡  d?c thì du?c mà vi?t UniCode thì l?i, change typing font ? dâu he?  ¡¡
<Cua> lolz
<Cua> chỉnh output của server
<Cua> thôi, hexchat đi
<Cua> đỡ phải xoắn vụ encoding
<convoi> các bác qua matvu.com ủng hộ em với
<C4NoC> ợ
<convoi> chả có thời gian để dịch bài mà đăng
 * C4NoC nhìn cái domain xong chui vào hang
<Cua> mật vụ hả
 * Cua núp
<convoi> uhm
<Cua> nghe tên hình sự qué
<convoi> mà dịch sao là tuỳ người đọc thôi :))
<convoi> ubuntu cứ update là hỏng fglrx bực mình ghê
 * convoi tính là site về bảo mật nhưng thấy trình độ không bằng ai nên thôi
<Cua> dkms?
 * convoi cuối tuần làm việc với VNCERT, VSEC và Lạc Tiên xem thế nào
 * Cua làm việc với bà bán bánh gối 
<convoi> thế thì ngon!
 * C4NoC ngồi bán nước chè cho Cua 
<convoi> Cua với C4NoC có việc gì cho xin 1 chân với
<C4NoC> :-/
 * Cua dòm quanh
<convoi> dạo này thu nhập chán quá
 * Cua đang bê gạch với bê nước chè
 * C4NoC đang phủi bụi sắt vụn
 * convoi về quê đóng gạch tiếp
<C4NoC> quê lào?
<convoi> Thanh Hoá
<convoi>  /Cua op #ubuntu-vn convoi
<Cua> wat for
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor220> hj, cho minh hoi? co' the chay ung dung. duoc viet bang .Net 3.5 tren linux dc khong vay
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> mời về windoze
<Cua> dùng mono
<Cua> có thể được
<Cua> hoặc qua wine
<vubuntor776> Cài 2 cái momo với wine vào rồi, các phần mềm khác của windoz thì chạy ổn, nhưng mà cái .Net 3.5 không tài nào chạy được
<Cua> lên appdb của wine xem
<Cua> nó có hướng dẫn đấy
<vubuntor471> cho em hỏi, giờ ổ đĩa chứa hệ điều hành đã đầy, muốn cài thêm phần mêm vào các ổ khác thì phải làm thế nào
<ZombieCrab> lại cái vụ hôm qua hả :|
<C4NoC> vubuntor471: chia lại, cài lại
<vubuntor471> giải quyết xong hết rồi
<vubuntor471> vật vã cả buổi chiều
<vubuntor471> mới xong cái vụ .net cho linux
<vubuntor471> giờ sinh ra thêm cái bệnh hđd đầy
<ZombieCrab> bạn chia bao nhiêu mà đã đầy?
<vubuntor471> 8G, giờ còn mỗi 300mb
<ZombieCrab> sao chia gì ít vậy......
<ZombieCrab> tốt nhất theo mình là bỏ live usb vào
<ZombieCrab> phân vùng lại
<ZombieCrab> phình cái kia ra tầm tầm 20 Gb cho nó thoải mái
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> chia cho windoze thì vài trăm G
<C4NoC> cho lunix có mỗi 8G
<ZombieCrab> bạn cài san ổ khác nếu nó không phải file system của linux
<ZombieCrab> không lưu được các thuộc tính
<ZombieCrab> đơ chắc
<vubuntor471> đâu có
<vubuntor471> may e ổ cứng dc 80g
<ZombieCrab> thế chia to lên 1 chút đi
<vubuntor471> 40g chia cho dữ liệu
<ZombieCrab> gì thì gì chứ 8Gb bé quá
<vubuntor471> 25g chia cho WIn8
<vubuntor471> 8g+2g chia cho linux
<vubuntor471> 5g chia cho backup
<vubuntor471> giờ chia lại thế nào đây
<ZombieCrab> thế thì khó lắm
<ZombieCrab> tốt nhất để linux tầm tầm 10 Gb
<ZombieCrab> gộp 2 thằng kia lại
<ZombieCrab> có cả home luôn
<C4NoC> D:
<ZombieCrab> còn mount cái ổ 40 Gb vào
<ZombieCrab> cái gì bự bự để trên đó
<C4NoC> hdd gì bé tí
<vubuntor471> nhà nghèo ko có tiền mua HĐ :))
<ZombieCrab> không sao
<vubuntor471> thá»±c sá»±
<ZombieCrab> thế thì cứ phân bổ cho hợp lý là được
<vubuntor471> thì em ko nghĩ no lớn vậy
<vubuntor471> tài cài cái netfram 3.5 vào, nó ăn mất 3g rồi
<ZombieCrab> ối giời ơi
<ZombieCrab> bạn dùng .net làm gì?
<C4NoC> lolz
<C4NoC> lại hàng windoze
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor471> tại cái phần mềm e làm việc
<vubuntor471> nó viết = net
<ZombieCrab> haiz
<vubuntor471> thế mới đau
<ZombieCrab> thế thì dùng windows đi
<ZombieCrab> tốt hơn hết là như vậy
<vubuntor471> ko
<ZombieCrab> không phải là khuyên đểu hay gì
<vubuntor471> vẫn thích dùng linux hơn
<ZombieCrab> nhưng thực sự công việc cần cái gì
<vubuntor471> thá»±c ra
<ZombieCrab> thì nên dùng cái đó
<vubuntor471> lúc mới đầu dùng linux
<vubuntor471> bỡ ngỡ, khó dùng
<vubuntor471> nhưng giờ quen rồi, thấy thích, cứ như cái thời mới biết đến máy tính vậy
<C4NoC> ờm
<ZombieCrab> không
<ZombieCrab> không phải là thế
<ZombieCrab> khi nào làm việc, dùng windows
<ZombieCrab> tập trung làm việc
<C4NoC> yap
<ZombieCrab> khi nào làm cái khác thì dùng ubuntu
<C4NoC> về nhà thì lunix
<ZombieCrab> mình dùng lunix từ thủa 2009
<vubuntor471> không sao
<ZombieCrab> nhưng cái nào cần win
<ZombieCrab> thì mình vẫn dùng win
<vubuntor471> giờ phần mềm nó chạy được trên linux rồi
<vubuntor471> giờ e mỗi một điều nữa
<C4NoC> do cài cái .net chứ gì?
<C4NoC> uninstall đi
<vubuntor471> cài thêm cái font TCVN với cái may in thôi
<C4NoC> khiếp
<C4NoC> toàn hàng bựa
<C4NoC> .net tcvn
<vubuntor471> mẹ cái thằng viết chương trình nó ko dùng fonunikey, nó dùng fon tcvn
<_Tux__> vubuntor471: thôi
<_Tux__> back to windows
<_Tux__> chạy XP là tốt nhất
<_Tux__> cố quá làm gì
<vubuntor471> kệ, cứ dam mê, dạo này có nhiều time rảnh để nghiên cứu thêm, chứ một thời gian nữa công việc nhiều, thời gian đâu nữa mà nghiên cứu
<vubuntor325> cho mình hỏi là mình cài 7-zip rồi mà khi nhấn phím windows search 7z ko thấy là sao?
<Cua> nó tự dùng thông qua cái archive manager
<Cua> gõ fileroller
<Cua> 7z là 1 plugin
<Cua> giống như zip rar v.v...
<convoi> có ai đi event này hem? https://www.facebook.com/events/543302319064935/
<vubuntor623> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi là mình cài kingsoft office bản mới nhất lên trên ubuntu 13.04 nhưng sao miìn không gõ được tiếng việt vậy?
<vubuntor623> các bạn có thể giúp mình được không?
<Cua> wat the hell........
 * Cua chưa dùng cái đó bao giờ cả
<Cua> sao không dùng libreoffice?
<vubuntor623> đang thử
<vubuntor623> để làm bài tập nộp cho trường ấy mà :)
<lewtds> có vẻ bác kijuto gõ được bằng ibus-bogo này
<lewtds> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=23908
<lewtds> trường có yêu cầu phải là định dạng word k?
<vubuntor623> có
<vubuntor623> tại thử kingsoft office
<vubuntor623> chứ cái libreoffice
<lewtds> thế sang win hoặc cài máy ảo làm đi
<vubuntor623> thì trường có sử dụng rồi
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> trường có dùng LibreOffice?
<vubuntor623> có
<lewtds> thế gửi file odt ==
<_Tux__> tiến bộ vãi
<Cua> bài tập về kingsoft office....?
<lewtds> :3
<_Tux__> thế mà sao lại cài Kingsoft office làm cái của nợ gì
<vubuntor623> bác kijuto ko có hướng dẫn cách làm thế nào để gõ tiếng việt lên kingsoft office @@
<lewtds> thật
<lewtds> google ibus-bogo
<lewtds> trường dùng LO thì gõ bằng LO rồi gửi luôn file của LO cho trường cho nhanh ==
<Cua> hy vọng không phải là bài tập tập cài kingsoft office trên ubuntu
<vubuntor623> ko
<lewtds> LOL
<vubuntor623> tìm hỉu về 1 cái trình gõ
<vubuntor623> nhà ko có xài win
<vubuntor623> nên chọn kingsoft
<lewtds> thế mã nguồn ibus-bogo đó
<vubuntor623> cho khác biệt
<vubuntor623> mà mất dạy
<lewtds> trình gõ là trình soạn thảo văn bản à?
<vubuntor623> ừhm
<lewtds> =)
<_Tux__> bài tập lớn
<_Tux__> thật là có tinh thần
<vubuntor623> =))
<vubuntor623> vãi cã hỗ trợ online =))
<lewtds> everyday people :-j
<_Tux__> vubuntor623: bài tập thì tự mà làm đi
<_Tux__> SV như kẹc
 * Cua phất cờ trắng bò đi
<lewtds> _Tux__: thật là 3D = )
 * lewtds học ruby đê
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-13
<vubuntor433> Ai hướng dẫn e fix lỗi grub với
<vubuntor433> e mới cài lại win 8
<vubuntor433> bị mất cái lựa chọn để vào 1 trong 2 win rồi
<n0bawk> !grub2
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<n0bawk> tự tìm hiểu đi chứ sao mà phải ai hướng dẫn
<vubuntor433> mở đĩa cd lên
<vubuntor433> rồi làm thế nào để vào terminal
<n0bawk> !terminal
<ubot2`> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<vubuntor433> ý mình là
<vubuntor433> máy mình bh
<vubuntor433> chỉ vào được win 8 thôi
<vubuntor433> k vào đc ubuntu để mở terminal
<vubuntor433> @@
<n0bawk> haiz
<n0bawk> liveCD
<n0bawk> liveUSB để làm gì
<n0bawk> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor433> nghĩa là phải cài lại ubuntu bằng đĩa livecd
<vubuntor433> rồi mới fix đc phải k bạn
<vubuntor433> mình còn gà
<vubuntor433> :((
<vubuntor552> cho minh hoi? co' phan mem gi` nghe nhac flac dc vay
<vubuntor468> co ai o day khong cho minh hoi chut voi
<vubuntor468> ve viec cai dat ubuntu
<yiyeon> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<yiyeon> .set +o yiyeon
<yiyeon> .set
<yiyeon> !set +o yiyeon
<ubot2`> Factoid 'set +o yiyeon' not found
<yiyeon> !set
<ubot2`> Factoid 'set' not found
<yiyeon> !give
<ubot2`> Factoid 'give' not found
<yiyeon> !trans
<ubot2`> Factoid 'trans' not found
<chuothungbang96> hic
<chuothungbang96> có ai hk huhu
<tungd> chuothungbang96: ?
<chuothungbang96> hihi
<chuothungbang96> anh ơi.... e hk xem được video trên phần mềm browser hic
<_Tux__> tội nghiêp
<_Tux__> check lại adobe flash đi
<tungd> chuothungbang96: bạn dùng ubuntu bao nhiêu? trình duyệt gì?
<chuothungbang96> dạ e dùng ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<_Tux__> chuothungbang96: bạn là Tuấn Phạm trên fb hử?
<_Tux__> giờ thì đầu tiên là bạn dùng flash bản nào
<_Tux__> VGA nào
<_Tux__> mà thử disable hardware acceleration chưa
<chuothungbang96> dùng trình duyệt browser trên ubuntu soft
<chuothungbang96> hk? e là nguyễn hưng mà?!
<_Tux__> (cách echo biến vào ~/.adobe/mms.cfg ấy)
<_Tux__> chuothungbang96: ok
<_Tux__> thế cài flash bằng synaptic đi
<chuothungbang96> dạ?
<_Tux__> nó tự tải flash về và extract
<chuothungbang96> cài như thế nào ả anh?
<_Tux__> hoặc dùng lệnh cũng được
<chuothungbang96> hì hì
<_Tux__> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<chuothungbang96> dạ hì
<chuothungbang96> dùng dòng lệnh sudo apt-get install hả mấy a?
<tungd> chuothungbang96: uh
<chuothungbang96> dạ
<chuothungbang96> copy cả cái dòng dài dài kia hả anh?
<tungd> chuothungbang96: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chuothungbang96> dạ hì
<chuothungbang96> e cảm ơn nhiều nhiều lắm cơ
<chuothungbang96> mà nó tải nhiều nhỉ a nhỉ hic
<_Tux__> ờ
<chuothungbang96> hic hic
<chuothungbang96> mấy a đang làm hay đang ở nhà thế?!
<_Tux__> đằng nào chả phải cài
<chuothungbang96> e biết ùi, nà e đang đợi nó cài xong hic
<chuothungbang96> ┌─────────────────┤ Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐
<chuothungbang96>  │                                                                           │
<chuothungbang96>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<chuothungbang96>  │
<chuothungbang96>  │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<chuothungbang96>  │
<chuothungbang96>  │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement
<chuothungbang96>  │ ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a
<chuothungbang96>  │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software
<chuothungbang96>  │ accompanying this EULA, which includes computer software and may include
<chuothungbang96>  │ associated media, printed materials, and "on-line" or electronic
<chuothungbang96>  │ documentation ("SOFTWARE PRODUCT" or "SOFTWARE"). By exercising your
<chuothungbang96>  │ rights to make and use copies of the SOFTWARE PRODUCT, you agree to be
<chuothungbang96>  │ bound by the terms of this EULA. If you do not agree to the terms of
<chuothungbang96>  │ this EULA, you may not use the SOFTWARE PRODUCT.
<chuothungbang96>  │                                                          ┌─────────────────┤ Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐
<chuothungbang96>  │                                                                           │
<chuothungbang96>  │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA
<chuothungbang96>  │
<chuothungbang96>  │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<chuothungbang96>  │
<chuothungbang96>  │ IMPORTANT-READ CAREFULLY: This Microsoft End-User License Agreement
<chuothungbang96>  │ ("EULA") is a legal agreement between you (either an individual or a
<chuothungbang96>  │ single entity) and Microsoft Corporation for the Microsoft software
<chuothungbang96>  │ accompanying this EULA, which includes comp
<chuothungbang96> thế lày là sao hả mấy a?!
<tungd> chuothungbang96: tìm nút ok rồi enter thôi
<chuothungbang96> dạ hì
<chuothungbang96> có chỗ ok
<_Tux__> má
<chuothungbang96> nhưng mà k làm dì dc hic
<_Tux__> lần sau đừng có paste kiểu đó đi
<_Tux__> khó chịu vãi
<chuothungbang96> dạ. e xin lỗi hì
<_Tux__> chuothungbang96: nhấn tab
<_Tux__> enter
<chuothungbang96> dạ
<chuothungbang96> hì
<chuothungbang96> được ùi ạ
<chuothungbang96> ơ có cả mấy bản .exe nưa nè
<yiyeon> chuothungbang96: lần sau bạn paste vào http://pastebin.com/
<yiyeon> rồi gửi link lên đây
<chuothungbang96> dạ hì
<chuothungbang96> e xin lỗi ạ. tại e quen...
<vubuntor776> ổ cứng của mình có chút vấn đề, dùng fdisk -l hay gparted cũng ko detect dc
<vubuntor776> ai biết cách nào giúp mình với :(
<_Tux__> vubuntor776: dùng sfdisk
<_Tux__> hay testdisk mà scan thoai
<vubuntor776> testdisk cũng ko thấy toàn cái ổ cứng (chứ ko phải chỉ mỗi cái partition)
<vubuntor776> còn sfdisk thì cũng như trên, ko thấy cái device nên chả biết làm sao :(
<_Tux__> vubuntor776: không thấy HDD
<_Tux__> thì xem nó chết hay không
<_Tux__> BIOS nhận hay không
<_Tux__> chứ cái này lỗi phần cứng rồi
<vubuntor776> bios cũng ko thấy :|
<vubuntor776> vậy là... đi rồi hả :((
<_Tux__> yup
<_Tux__> vubuntor776: đi rồi
 * _Tux__ bật "Hồn tử sĩ"
<vubuntor776> mình dùng acronis recovery thì nó có thấy mà :((
<vubuntor776> *nhưng ko làm gì dc*
<_Tux__> vubuntor776: BIOS mà đếu thấy
<_Tux__> thì chả thằng nào thấy hết
<_Tux__> khỏi thắc mắc
<vubuntor776> gparted thỉnh thoảng cũng báo lỗi
<vubuntor776> input/output error
<_Tux__> vubuntor776: check lại cái cable tín hiệu xem
<_Tux__> lay lay lại
<_Tux__> hoặc thay cáp thử coi
<_Tux__> đọc SMART
<_Tux__> xem nó báo gì
<vubuntor776> nó là laptop :|
<vubuntor776> mình ko hiểu đọc smart là đọc gì :|
<_Tux__> vubuntor776: thế thì cứ xác định cho nó lành
<_Tux__> :3
<vubuntor776> hix :((
<vubuntor776> vậy cho hỏi là đang cài windows mà mất điện thì có dẫn tới chết ổ cứng hok?
<_Tux__> không
<_Tux__> :3
<vubuntor776> tại lúc đầu mình cảm thấy windows chạy như con rùa nên cài lại
<vubuntor776> mà đang cài thì nó đơ đơ mà lại mất điện lúc đó
<vubuntor776> có điện lại thì thấy... xong phim :((
<_Tux__> vubuntor776: thế thì hdd nó đếu lúc đòi tiền thôi
<_Tux__> có gì đâu
<vubuntor776> 1 số ảnh cá nhân coi như bay :((
<vubuntor776> chưa kể gần 3gb nhạc :((
<vubuntor776> rồi software, tài liệu các thể loại, tha lôi về lần nữa...
<vubuntor776> hỡi ôi, tích cóp mấy năm trời :((
<_Tux__> vubuntor776: nhạt
<_Tux__> coi như clenan HDD đi
<_Tux__> ảnh cá nhân thì tiếc
<_Tux__> chứ mấy cái kia
<_Tux__> tiếc mịa gì
<vubuntor776> ờ, nhạt thì thôi, sr. Cám ơn
#ubuntu-vn 2013-09-14
<vubuntor146> chào mọi người
<Cua> chào bạn
<vubuntor146> cho em hỏi là sao cài cài ubuntu decktop
<vubuntor146> k cài được ssh server nhỉ
<Cua> lỗi chi tiết là?
<vubuntor146> em gõ lệnh sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<vubuntor146> "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'openssh-server' has no installation candidate"
<vubuntor146> "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'openssh-server' has no installation candidate"
<Cua> vậy chắc bạn thiếu repo
<Cua> để xem nào
<Cua> bạn vào system settings, software & updates, xem những mục nào đã được tích
<vubuntor146> mình k thấy phần software-updates ở đâu cả
<Cua> trong system settinsg
<Cua> ubuntu của bạn phiên bản bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor110> làm ơn giúp mình phá password ubuntu để vào hệ thống!
<vubuntor146> 10.10 bạn à
<Cua> 10.10 quá cũ hết hạn support lâu rồi
<Cua> làm sao mà cài được
<vubuntor146> hic
<vubuntor110> Bạn @cua ơi!
<Cua> vubuntor110: vào grub sửa thêm dòng init=/bin/bash để vào root
<vubuntor146> ok
<vubuntor146> tks bạn nhé
<Cua> bạn có thể dùng 12.04 hoặc mới hơn
<vubuntor110> bạn có thể giúp mình vào hđh ubuntu khi không có pass không? mình cần gấp lắm
<Cua> ^ trả lời ở trên rồi còn gì
<Cua> :-<
<vubuntor110> nhưng mình là newbie. bạn có thể hướng dẫn bằng teamviewer ko? 4 ngày nữa nộp bài tập lớn phá pass ubuntu theo 3 cách mà  giờ không biết làm?
<Cua> bài tập lớn thì chịu khó google theo cái từ khóa ở trên vừa nói đi....
<Cua> không lẽ bài tập lớn của bạn lại để mình hướng dẫn hết từ a -> z
<Cua> có hướng làm rồi, đục thêm 1 tí là tới
<vubuntor110> Mình tìm hiểu phương pháp rồi. nhưng không hiểu.
<Cua> có phương pháp rồi thì tìm hiểu thêm
<Cua> chứ giải thích hết ra thì cũng dài, mà bài tập của bạn cơ mà
<Cua> có hướng rồi thì giải ra ngay
<Cua> có cái gì đâu
<vubuntor110> hix. mà khó quá. tại trường mình dạy chán lắm. không gì hết đã kêu làm bữa giờ sái windown quên rồi sang linux không biết làm!
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: thôi cứ để 1 tuần nữa
<_Tux__> vô bọn mình làm hộ cho
<_Tux__> :-P
<vubuntor110> hix. vậy rớt rồi còn gì nói nữa.
<vubuntor110> hiu hiu
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: học lại lần nữa cho chắc
<_Tux__> có sao đâu
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: đề tài hoành tráng vãi
<_Tux__> hố hố
<vubuntor110> èo. thời gian không cho phép bạn ạ.
<vubuntor110> please!
<Cua> yên tâm, sinh viên siêu lắm
<Cua> có khi thằng khác làm 1 tháng
<Cua> mà 1 bạn làm 1 đêm là ra  hơn 50 trang thiết kế
<vubuntor110> hix.
<Cua> nó cũng đơn giản mà
<Cua> hiểu về cơ chế khởi động của linux ấy
<Cua> là ra ngay
<vubuntor110> nói sao nhĩ. trường mình chỉ sài terminal đánh vài dòng lệnh thôi.
<vubuntor110> chứ không dạy gì hết. sao mình biết làm
 * _Tux__ trường làng
<Cua> ầy
<_Tux__> còn chả được dạy dỗ gì
<Cua> học ĐH tự học là chính
<Cua> có gì đâu
<Cua> google to bự ra kia kìa
<Cua> search 1 téo là ra ngay
<vubuntor110> Search quá trời. cả tiếng việt lẫn tiếng anh. mà không biết bắt đầu từ đâu.
<Cua> không phải là mình ki bo không chỉ cho bạn được, nhưng bài tập lớn là để tăng cái hiểu biết của bạn lên, mà tăng hiểu biết thì chỉ có tự mày mò
<Cua> đấy
<Cua> tìm theo từ khóa: grub init=/bin/bash
<vubuntor110> nhóm thì có 3 đứa 2 đứa kia thì khỏi nói. không gặp mặt được luôn huống gì làm việc nhóm. hiu hiu
<Cua> ^ từ khóa rồi kìa
<vubuntor110> ok. vậy cám ơn bạn nha.
<Cua> yup
<Cua> tìm cái đó
<Cua> với hiểu cơ chế khởi động của linux
<Cua> là ra ngay
<Cua> _Tux__: chắc phải thêm factoid bài tập lớn quá
<Cua> :v
<vubuntor110> bạn có tài liệu gì về cơ chết khởi động không> hay bất cứ cái gì liên quan tới linux cũng đc
<Cua> mình có mỗi anh google thôi
<Cua> cần gì mình google đấy
<Cua> _Tux__: à, khóa luôn cái thread ngớ ngẩn trên FB đi
<Cua> vào cái giọng đã đầy mùi flamebait rồi
<Cua> thế mà 60 comments
<_Tux__> Cua: thành chỗ PR theslinux với gokien cmnr
<_Tux__> =))
<_Tux__> Cua: ok
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: bạn có đọc hiểu được tiếng anh hem
<_Tux__> google: "linux boot process"
<Cua> cái đứa mở topic là cái đứa 'camausoft.trungtam'
<Cua> cả cái gì gì andersen valley quảng cáo lăng nhăng
<Cua> xóa
<Cua> có gì cho mình quyền mod
<Cua> mình xóa bớt đi mấy cái spam nhảm
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> nhắc thế, quên xừ nó pass FB rồi
<vubuntor110> tux --- mình đọc được tiếng anh mà không hiểu? ^^ lắm
<Cua> :-\
<Cua> khả năng đọc tiếng Anh tốt sẽ rất có lợi cho bạn, cả trong quá trình học tập lẫn đi làm sau này
<vubuntor110> cám ơn bạn Cua nè.
<vubuntor841> vubuntor110: phải gọi cụ bạn ơi, ông là ông già mừ
<vubuntor841> :D
<Cua> ( ._.)
<vubuntor110> Nói thực là thồi đành học lại cho chắc vậy. hihi còn có 4 ngày mà bữa giờ nghiên cứu mãi không được
<vubuntor110> @Cua mình muốn trở thành hacker thì phải học ubuntu hả?
<Cua> không, thành hacker thì phải học nhiều thứ
<Cua> dùng win cũng được
<vubuntor110> Thế cơ ak. khó nhĩ. ^.^
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: muốn thành hacker
<vubuntor110> hi
<_Tux__> thì phải cởi truồng chạy ngoài đường
<_Tux__> hô ơ rê ca
<_Tux__> hay ơ rê bô gì đó
<vubuntor110> WhY?
<_Tux__> làm thử đi biết liền à
<vubuntor110> Tại sao phải cởi truồng. hô làm gì vậy
<vubuntor110> hô vậy thành hacker cũng làm nè ^^
<vubuntor110> Nghiện hacker từ nhỏ rồi. mà học ngu quá.
<Cua> học tập nhiều vào thôi
<vubuntor110> Không phải ngu mà do trường dạy chán quá. dạy lung tung lên.
<Cua> mà muốn thế thì tiếng anh phải giỏi
<Cua> chả có ông hacker nào dốt tiếng anh cả
<vubuntor110> Tiếng anh giao tiếp của em thì tạm. mà tiếng anh tin học thì ko biết gì!
<Cua> cứ đọc hiểu được là được
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: tại trường đếu gì
<vubuntor110> vậy ak. vậy anh có thể cho em lời khuyên nào để đọc hiểu tiếng anh tiến bộ nhanh không ak?
<_Tux__> tại mình thôi
<_Tux__> lúc nào cũng nói tại trường
<vubuntor110> hihi
<Cua> đọc *nhiều* vào với 1 quyển từ điển to bự
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: kiếm người đổ thừa thôi
<vubuntor110> chứ không có cách khác nữa à.
<Cua> chả có đường tắt nào bù được cho nỗ lực
<vubuntor110> hi, chuyến này xem ra con đường trở thành hacker số 1 việt nam hơi khó.
<vubuntor110> hihi
<Cua> cứ cố gắng nếu muốn đạt mục đích
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: thôi
<vubuntor110> Mà việt nam có hacker nào nổi tiếng vang ra tới nước ngoài ko anh @Cua
<_Tux__> đóng cửa luyện công đi
<_Tux__> ngồi đó mà mơ
<vubuntor110> hihi.
<_Tux__> mơ mãi cũng ếu thành được đâu
<_Tux__> cày cuốc
<_Tux__> luyện công đí
<_Tux__> bài tâp lớn còn làm mãi đếu xong
<_Tux__> thì hắc hiếc cái giề
<vubuntor110> tại không có người chỉ dẫn tốt thôi. (biệt danh của em là đổ thừa)
<vubuntor110> ^^
<_Tux__> vubuntor110: tự học là chính
<_Tux__> còn đợi dạy mà thành siêu nhân
<_Tux__> thì quên cmn đi
<vubuntor110> cmn là gì vậy anh?
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> 1 đống hacker nổi tiếng mà ko biết à
<vubuntor322> cac ban cho minh hoi lam cach nao de chay 1 file .py
<_Tux__> vubuntor322: python xxx.py
<vubuntor180> chào mọi người
<vubuntor180> hiện tại mình đang có vấn đề thắc mắc
<vubuntor180> có ai không? @@
<vubuntor609> k hỏi nhanh ngta ngủ hết h
<vubuntor609> :D
<vubuntor180> ớ
<vubuntor180> tình hình là như thế này
<vubuntor609> alu, anh _Tux__ có khách kìa
<vubuntor180> sao mình cài 2 bản ubuntu 12.04 và 13.
<vubuntor609> giảm thiểu đặt vấn đề, hỏi ngay cho nhanh
<vubuntor180> đều tới phần cài peticulating sspines là đều dừng lại
<vubuntor180> k cài được nữa
 * vubuntor609 hem bị thế nên hem bit
<vubuntor180> đấy có phải là lỗi của bản ubuntu k
<vubuntor609> _Tux__: ra tiếp khách anh
 * vubuntor609 chỉ ở đây chơi thui, k bít gì về máy tính :D
<vubuntor180> ặc
<vubuntor180> ;v
<vubuntor609> gọi ng giúp òi mừ
<vubuntor609> :)
<vubuntor609> vubuntor180: bạn gọi mấy anh khanhpt và anh Tux á
<vubuntor609> còn lại là đi vắng hết òi
 * vubuntor609 cài U nhiều oài cơ mà hem bị thế bh cả
<vubuntor180> mình đang thực hiện demo tạo duog hầm trên linux
<vubuntor180> dùng 10.10 cũ quá phải cài cái mới
<vubuntor180> cài 10.10 thì ngon lành
<vubuntor180> sao cái này lại bị thế k biết
<vubuntor609> chắc bị lỗi gì đó
<vubuntor609> :)
<vubuntor609> mấy bác nghỉ cả òi
<vubuntor609> bạn chờ vậy
<vubuntor180> oh
<vubuntor180> @@
<vubuntor609> mình k bit gì :)
<vubuntor180> ờ
<vubuntor180> thế là gà nhỉ
<vubuntor180> :))))
<vubuntor609> uh
<vubuntor609> còn kém hơn cả gà
<vubuntor609> :D
<vubuntor180> :v
 * vubuntor609 là khách mờ
<vubuntor609> gọi là bit cài U để lướt web chơi thui, k học hay bít gì về máy tính chi chi hết
 * vubuntor609 thoai đi nấu ăn
<vubuntor180> có ai không?
<n0bawk> google ssh tunnel
<n0bawk> -> done :))
<vubuntor180> à
<vubuntor180> không
<vubuntor180> mình hỏi vấn dề trước
<n0bawk> đến h đi chơi rồi hẹn gặp lại bạn lúc khác
<n0bawk> :))
<chuothungbang96_> a cua Æ¡i
<chuothungbang96_> cài build-essential như thế nào nhỉ?
<_Tux__> cái khác cài thế nào
<_Tux__> thì nó cài thế đấy
<chuothungbang96_> dạ hì
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-09
 * Vubuntor111 cuối chào các sn
<Vubuntor111> các sn cho em hỏi, nếu em mún có U 14.04 thì cần máy tính có ổ như lào ạ
<OfficeCrab> cài vô làm dzì cho nặng
<OfficeCrab> 12.04 đủ rồi
<Vubuntor111> no sap chet oi
<OfficeCrab> sao chết được mà
<OfficeCrab> hết năm sau mới chết
<Vubuntor111> cần tận >20GB cơ ah
<OfficeCrab> nhiều HDD thì tốt
<OfficeCrab> còn không nó vẫn như 12.04 thôi mà
 * OfficeCrab cài thấy nó lụi lụi
<Vubuntor111> mở máy lên vào U là nó thông báo sv sap chet
<Vubuntor111> hay là chet vao ngay bao nhiu do, u nho
<Vubuntor111> :P
<OfficeCrab> sv?
<OfficeCrab> server?
<OfficeCrab> hay cái chi chết?
<Vubuntor111> server chu cai gi
<OfficeCrab> server nào giời
<Vubuntor111> hinh nhu ngay xua de 80GB
<Vubuntor111> moi dung het 14GB thui thi phai
<Tux|Zombie> Vubuntor111: <- sysad?
<OfficeCrab> thế cài lại thôi
<OfficeCrab> :_
<Vubuntor111> Tux|Zombie: gì ạ?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-10
<vubuntor705> alo
<vubuntor705> cho mình hỏi làm sao refresh ubuntu về mặc định như lúc cài ạ (kiểu như load default ấy ạ)
<n0bawk> giao diện ý hả
<vubuntor705> không tất cả hệ thống ý ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor705: thế thì cài lại
<vubuntor705> kiểu như factory reset của android.
<n0bawk> mặc định ko có chức năng factory reset đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor705: lần sau cài xong thì backup lại
<vubuntor705> oh, vậy ạ
<n0bawk> xong rồi restore lại
<n0bawk> thế là factory reset :))
<vubuntor705> =))
<vubuntor705> vậy thì mệt nhỉ
<vubuntor705> giờ cài lại đống thư viện và loằng ngoằng chắc mệt lắm
<n0bawk> hơ hơ
<vubuntor705> oki. cám ơn bạn
<n0bawk> muốn như lúc mới cài
<n0bawk> mà lại đòi giữ nguyên thư viện
<n0bawk> có cách khác là viết script để cài os
<n0bawk> hoặc dùng mấy cái như kickstart
<vubuntor705> cho mình xin link 1 cái script vs bạn
<Tux|Zombie> vubuntor705: ubuntu hay centos?
<n0bawk> .g kickstart ubuntu
<Tux|Zombie> ubuntu/debian dùng preseed
<SuperLuserv2> n0bawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<Tux|Zombie> centos/redhat xài kickstart
<n0bawk> chả nhớ ubuntu dùng cái gì :))
<Tux|Zombie> còn là VMs thì snapshot cho nó lành
<Tux|Zombie> =)
<vubuntor705> ubuntu 14.04 ạ
<Tux|Zombie> vote VMs đi
<n0bawk> cài xong rdiff-backup
<n0bawk> -> done :D
 * Tux|Zombie thích kiểu snapshot cơ
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> xài zfs nhiều quá h khoái rồi hả
<Tux|Zombie> n0bawk: dạ không
<Tux|Zombie> xài VM nhiều
<Tux|Zombie> nên khoái snapshot ạ
<Tux|Zombie> :))
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> f vm :))
<n0bawk> mà snapshot của vm là copy?
<Tux|Zombie> là snapshot thôi
<Tux|Zombie> chỉ phần khác biệt thôi ạ
<n0bawk> ok
<vubuntor695> alo
<_Tux_> blo
<vubuntor695> hi.
<vubuntor695> cho minh hoi lam sao hien cai unikey tren menu bar trong ubuntu 14.04 a
<vubuntor695> anyone help me?
<vubuntor695> now i can't type vietnamese. i was checked on 'Show current input source in the menu bar' but it still not show.
<vubuntor695> checked on text entry in system setting
<vubuntor695> tai sao lai khong ai tra loi nhi? minh lam sai gi ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor549: cài ibus-unikey
<_Tux_> ctrl+Space vài phát
<_Tux_> chọn default input trong language settings
<vubuntor549> Mình đang dùng ubuntu 14.04, hôm qua mình đang dùng bình thuờng, hôm nay khởi động lên tự nhiên thấy giao diện trở về mặc định, các icons chương trình trên thanh unity, background và 1 điều rất đặc biệt là mọi thứ mình thay đổi trong system setting hầu như không lưu lại đươc. khi khởi động lại quay trở về như cũ, giống như windows bị đóng 
<vubuntor549> mình vừa cài lại ibus-unikey xong giờ khởi động lại máy xong lại mất hết y chang lúc nãy bạn ạ
<_Tux_> bạn dùng guest session?
<vubuntor549> ý bạn là mình dùng thử tk guest hay thế nào ạ? mình đang phải gõ tiếng việt online
<vubuntor549> khi khởi động vẫn bình thuờng, và mình vẫn dùng tk như mọi khi không phải guest
<vubuntor549> Vừa hôm qua mình lên hỏi các bạn ở đây cách factory reset thì hôm nay bị luôn :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor549: bạn mở terminal lên
<_Tux_> gỡ lệnh
<_Tux_> whoami
<_Tux_> và lệnh
<_Tux_> id
<_Tux_> df -kTh
<vubuntor549> thanhnguyen@aspire:~$ whoami thanhnguyen thanhnguyen@aspire:~$ id uid=1000(thanhnguyen) gid=1000(thanhnguyen) groups=1000(thanhnguyen),4(adm),6(disk),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),124(sambashare),125(vboxusers) thanhnguyen@aspire:~$ df -kTh Filesystem     Type      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on /dev/sda7      ext4       63G   44G   17G  73% / none           tmpfs     4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgro
<vubuntor549> mình gõ và đựoc kết quả như vậy bạn ạ
<vubuntor549> cv hôm qua mình đã làm thì chỉ có cài 3 phần mềm , qt5.3, wireshark, gtk+ 3.12.2 mình đều cài bằng cách build từ source rồi cài.
<vubuntor549> alo
<vubuntor549> co ban nao giup minh ko ah
<vubuntor045> co le khong ai co giai phap giai quyet cho vde cua minh, thoi danh di cai lai vay.
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-11
 * CoconutCrab dances
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-12
<vubuntor643> ai giúp mình vấn đề cài đặt ubuntu 14.04 dc ko
<vubuntor643> ??
<quydo> ?
<vubuntor014> Xin chao
<vubuntor014> Co ai la nguoi viet khong minh hoi chut
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-13
<vubuntor636> hello
<quydov> hello
<vubuntor942> mình có vấn đề cần các bạn giúp đỡ, cụ thể là mình cài ubuntu trên máy hp probook 4420S nhưng cứ vào tới màn hình có chữ  unbuntu loading là đơ luôn, có ai từng gặp vấn đề này chưa vậy?
<n0bawk> vubuntor942: cài xong rồi mwói đơ hả?
<n0bawk> hay là nhét đĩa vào chạy đã đơ?
<vubuntor942> nhét đĩa vào đã đơ bạn ạ
<vubuntor942> chạy tới phần đấy là dừng hình luôn ko tiếp tục được nữa
<n0bawk> thế bạn check lại đĩa xem có bị vấn đề gì ko
<vubuntor942> mình cài từ usb cũng bị vậy
<n0bawk> vẫn đến được chỗ chọn cài đặt hay là chạy live demo hay là test đĩa?
<n0bawk> vấn đề là cái tập tin iso tải về đã chuẩn chưa
<vubuntor942> mình down trên trang chủ luôn nên nghĩ là tập tin đã chuẩn
<n0bawk> bạn down về
<n0bawk> phải chạy chương trình checksum
<n0bawk> xem file tải về có bị lỗi ko
<n0bawk> nếu nó bị lỗi thì tất nhiên ko cài đc
<n0bawk> -> check hết mọi thứ ngon lành đi rồi sẽ tính tiếp
<n0bawk> hoặc bạn thử cắm vào máy khác xem có bị tương tự hay ko
<vubuntor942> ok bạn cái này mình chưa check để mình down lại rồi check xem sao
<n0bawk> ò
<_Tux_> vubuntor942: acpi=off
<_Tux_> chạy low-mode graphic nữa
<lewtds> http://www.omgchrome.com/first-4-chrome-android-apps-released/
<SuperLuserv2> [ These are the 4 Android Apps You Can Now Run on Chromebooks - OMG! Chrome! ] - www.omgchrome.com
#ubuntu-vn 2014-09-14
<vubuntor614> Cho em hỏi là cái swap nên đặt sát liền sau hay liền trước partition cài đặt ubuntu a. em tạo cái swap nó cứ chạy về cuối của HDD
<vubuntor614> alo
<vubuntor614> co ai tra loi em voi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-07
<vubuntor647> Em chào các anh ạ, các anh cho em hỏi về vấn đề cài đặt các gói với ạ
<vubuntor647> em mới cài máy, khi ấn sudo apt-get install <package>
<vubuntor647> thì đều bị thông báo này
<vubuntor647> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<vubuntor647> em đã sudo apt-get update rồi nhưng vẫn không được ạ
<vubuntor647> mong các anh giúp đỡ :)
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor647: tức là nó không có package tor
<MrTuxHdb> vậy thôi à
<vubuntor647> em cài gói nào cũng đều bị báo thế anh ạ
<CoconutCrab> tor mặc định phải có chứ
<MrTuxHdb> muốn cài tor thì đọc documents trên torproject
<CoconutCrab> chắc chưa enable repository rồi
<MrTuxHdb> .g tor project install ubuntu repository
<CoconutCrab> cái enable repository ở đâu ấy nhỉ?
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<vubuntor647> @CoconutCrab: có thể thế anh ạ
<vubuntor647> MrtuxHdb: nhưng tại em cài gói nào cũng không được a ạ
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu enable repository
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> đó
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ coi
<vubuntor647> CoconutCrab: vâng ạ, để em thử :)
<vubuntor647> Nó đang update được rồi ạ, em cảm ơn các anh ạ.
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor647> mà cho em hỏi thêm chút ạ
<vubuntor647> em thấy hỏi ở đây các anh trả lời nhanh thế, có cách nào để check có tin nhắn luôn ạ
<vubuntor647> :3
<vubuntor647> các anh đang dùng gì để chat irc thế ạ
<CoconutCrab> ai biết
<Stanley00> vubuntor647: biết cái này là irc luôn á? :3
<vubuntor647> @Stanley00 xin anh *laylay*
<Stanley00> vubuntor647: vào software center mà search thử đi, cũng đâu có nhiều client mấy đâu, thấy thích cái nào thì dùng, và nhớ né xchat ra thôi :3
<vubuntor647> @Stanely00 vâng ạ, mà sao phải tránh cái xchat ra hả a, nó sao thế ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor647: à, nó cũ rồi, không còn ai maintain nữa nên có thể *bị khai thác*, thích xchat thì dùng hexchat để thay là được
<vubuntor647> @Stanley00 Vâng ạ, em cám ơn anh :D
<vubuntor809> cho tôi hỏi! máy tôi cài ubuntu 14.04 khi tôi update lên bản 14.10 thì màn hình đăng nhập đen không thấy gì cả.giúp tôi giải quyết vấn đề này
<Stanley00> vubuntor809: bạn có cài driver đồ họa nào không?
<vubuntor809> có.tôi mua máy cài sẵn rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor809: vậy card đồ họa nào? ati hay nvidia? và bạn cài driver nào?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-08
<vubuntor807> laptop compaq 6710b cua e
<vubuntor807> moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor807> ban moi nha
<vubuntor807> sau khi cai xong may khong hien phan wifi la sao a
<vubuntor807> giup e voi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor807: đi ăn trưa đi em ạ :D
<vubuntor807> T<T
<vubuntor807> em dang ben Nhat
<vubuntor807> ben em gio laf 2h a
<vubuntor807> em xl anh a
<vubuntor807> :]]
<CoconutCrab> thé máy của bạn dùng card wifi gì?
<vubuntor289> emko ro a
<vubuntor289> tai e moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor289> em thay tren mang bao dung lenh rfkill list
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal gõ lspci
<CoconutCrab> rồi paste lên đây
<CoconutCrab> !paste
<CoconutCrab> bot chết rồi hả
<CoconutCrab> paste lên pastebin hay đâu đó xem thế nào
<vubuntor289> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 02)
<vubuntor289> anh a
<CoconutCrab> cái đó hả
<CoconutCrab> để coi nào
<vubuntor289> da
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<CoconutCrab> bạn chạy cái này đi
<CoconutCrab> rồi khởi động lại là dược
<vubuntor289> da
<vubuntor289> em dang cho no chay a
<vubuntor289> Những gói MỚI sau sẽ được CÀI ĐẶT:   linux-firmware-nonfree 0 nâng cấp, 1 được cài đặt mới, 0 cần gỡ bỏ, và 0 chưa được nâng cấp. Cần phải lấy 2,436 kB từ kho chứa. Sau thao tác này, 8,249 kB dung lượng đĩa sẽ bị chiếm dụng. Lấy:1 http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/multiverse linux-firmware-nonfree all 1.14ubuntu3 [2,436 kB] Đã lấy về
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - jp.archive.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor289> minh khoi ding lai may ha anh
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<vubuntor289> em cam on anh a
<CoconutCrab> không có chi
<CoconutCrab> mọc lại rồi hả
<vubuntor332> dA
<vubuntor332> em van ko chay duoc wifi a
<vubuntor332> may cua em la compaq 6710b a
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> vào terminal gõ iwconfig
<CoconutCrab> xem nó có mọc ra cái gì hem
<vubuntor332> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<CoconutCrab> ngộ huh
<CoconutCrab> lsmod | grep b43
<vubuntor332> T,T
<CoconutCrab> nó có ra gì không?
<vubuntor332> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<vubuntor332> no ba/o vay a
<CoconutCrab> lsmod | grep b43
<CoconutCrab> gõ lệnh kia cơ mà
<CoconutCrab> và dmesg | grep -i b43
<CoconutCrab> nữa
<vubuntor332> ~$ lsmod | grep b43 b43                   397312  0  bcma                   49152  1 b43 mac80211              618496  1 b43 cfg80211              450560  2 b43,mac80211 ssb                    57344  2 b43,ssb_hcd
<vubuntor332> :~$ dmesg | grep -i b43 [   14.814070] b43-phy0: Broadcom 4311 WLAN found (core revision 13) [   14.847301] b43-phy0: Found PHY: Analog 4, Type 2 (G), Revision 9 [   14.847325] b43-phy0: Found Radio: Manuf 0x17F, ID 0x2050, Revision 2, Version 0 [   14.884358] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load for b43/ucode13.fw failed with error -2 [   14.884383] b43 ssb0:0: Direct firmware load for b43/ucode13.fw failed with error -2 [   14.
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> mmm
<CoconutCrab> weird er
<CoconutCrab> vậy cài cái này đi
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<vubuntor332> cai xong khoi dong lan nua ha anh
<vubuntor332> :}
<CoconutCrab> yup
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: coi thử rfkill nữa
<CoconutCrab> đã cài fw đâu mà
 * CoconutCrab trỏ lên trên
<CoconutCrab> firmware load for b43/ucode13.fw failed with error -2
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: ồ... thấy rồi. my bad
<vubuntor879> T,T anh van khong duoc a. trpng phan mang no co hien phan phan wifi nhung no khong bat duoc song wifi a
<CoconutCrab> hay nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> thế thì làm rfkill đi
<CoconutCrab> Stanley00: ra dẫm bạn ấy đi kìa
<vubuntor879>  Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<CoconutCrab> thế thì gạt cái công tắc
<CoconutCrab> sang bật đi
<vubuntor879> may em ko co cong tac a
<CoconutCrab> không có hử
<vubuntor879> a co roi a
<vubuntor879> no cam ung
<vubuntor879> e bat len rooi
<vubuntor879> nhung no ko bat duoc song nao a
<CoconutCrab> thế rfkill nó còn bảo hard blocked không?
<vubuntor879> khong a
<vubuntor879> bao no het a
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> sudo iwlist scan
<CoconutCrab> coi có ra gì không
<vubuntor879> wlan0     Scan completed :           Cell 01 - Address: A6:12:42:04:87:4B                     Channel:1                     Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)                     Quality=36/70  Signal level=-74 dBm                       Encryption key:on                     ESSID:"wx01-29d1ce"                     Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s                               9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s           
<vubuntor879> wlan0     Scan completed :           Cell 01 - Address: A6:12:42:04:87:4B                     Channel:1                     Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)                     Quality=36/70  Signal level=-74 dBm                       Encryption key:on                     ESSID:"wx01-29d1ce"                     Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s                               9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s           
<CoconutCrab> thế là có thấy còn gì nữa
<CoconutCrab> có 2 cái mạng wifi kia kìa
<vubuntor879> T,T nhung o phan wifi
<vubuntor879> em khong thay ten mang nao ca a,
<CoconutCrab> ngộ hỉ
<CoconutCrab> refresh lại coi
<vubuntor879> da
<vubuntor879> van khong duoc a a
<CoconutCrab> dí sát cái laptop lại gần cái cục phát coi
<vubuntor879> T,T no nam ngay ben canh a,
<CoconutCrab> sao ngay cạnh mà sóng íu vậy :3
<CoconutCrab> thử sudo iwlist scan lại coi nào
<vubuntor879> :3 mang cua e mang ntt
<vubuntor879> mang cua nhat do a
<vubuntor879> chay cap quang a a.
<CoconutCrab> thôi thế restart phát cuối đi
<vubuntor879> da.
<vubuntor763> em cam on anh a
<vubuntor763> may em vao duoc roi a
<vubuntor763> :>>
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> đơn giản nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: ai bảo đem kĩ thuật ra cho lắm vào :v
<MrTuxHdb> restart solved everything
<MrTuxHdb> =))
 * CoconutCrab lăn lă
<vubuntor786> o
 * vubuntor786 slaps mitz around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-09
<gioans> xin chào
<stk> hi
<gioans> xin chào Việt Nam
<gioans> stk: có vài vấn đề, bạn có thể giúp được không ?
<Crabbie> bạn cứ nói
<gioans> khi chuyển đổi mạng wifi, hệ thống lại bị treo nhỉ ?
<gioans> mình dùng 15.04
<gioans> alo
<Crabbie> model của laptop của bạn là gì? card wifi như thế nào?
<gioans> làm sao để biết nhỉ?
<Crabbie> bạn vào terminal, gõ lspci rồi copy ra đây thôi
<gioans> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 18)
<gioans> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<gioans> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<gioans> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<gioans> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<gioans> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
<gioans> 00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 05)
<gioans> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<gioans> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)
<gioans> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)
<gioans> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)
<gioans> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 05)
<gioans> 00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)
<gioans> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)
<gioans> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<gioans> 7f:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 05)
<gioans> 7f:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 05)
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<gioans> 7f:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 05)
<MrTuxHdb> :(
<gioans> 7f:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 05)
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<gioans> 7f:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<gioans> 7f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<Crabbie> ờm
<gioans> 7f:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 05)
<Crabbie> chờ 1 tí để coi đã
<gioans> ok
<Crabbie> vậy tức là bạn vẫn vào được mạng wifi
<Crabbie> nhưng chuyển mạng là đơ máy?
<gioans> đúng rồi
<gioans> nhưng bây giờ mình hạ version xuống thì không thấy có vấn đề gì
<Crabbie> xuống version nào cơ bạn?
<Crabbie> 14.04 hay 14.10?
<gioans> 14.04.3
<Crabbie> hmm
<gioans> 14.04 LTS
<Crabbie> thế triệu chứng đơ máy là thế nào?
<gioans> chọn wifi và bị treo lại
<gioans> không di chuyển chuột được
<gioans> phải tắt bằng nút power
<Crabbie> hmm
<Crabbie> nghe nặng đấy nhỉ
<Crabbie> thôi thế này nhé
<gioans> mình quay lại ít phút nữa, giờ đang bận xíu
<Crabbie> nghe vậy nó giống lỗi của nhân hệ thống
<Crabbie> sửa sẽ rất mất thời gian
<Crabbie> do vậy nếu bạn không có yêu cầu gì đặc biệt phải dùng 15.04 thì bạn nên dùng 14.04
<gioans> vậy cũng được, thế sự khác biệt giữa hai bản đó ntn vậy ạ ?
<Crabbie> bản 15.04 có phần mềm mới hơn
<Crabbie> nhưng nếu bạn không có nhu cầu gì bắt buộc phải dùng đồ mới
<Crabbie> thì dùng 14.04 sẽ ổn định hơn
<gioans> ok
<gioans> cảm ơn nhiều nha
<gioans> Ubuntu có những phần mềm lập trình như Windown không bạn ?
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> toàn khác thôi
<Crabbie> toàn của lạ thôi
<gioans> Dân IT mà xài Ubuntu để lập trình cũng khá là bất cập nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> không bất cận
<MrTuxHdb> 100% bên mình dùng ubuntu
<gioans> bạn ở đâu ạ ?
<MrTuxHdb> ở VN :D
<gioans> hj
<gioans> Tỉnh Thành nào ạ ?
<gioans> mình ở SG nè
<MrTuxHdb> cũng SG
<gioans> chắc là trung tâm ubuntu ạ ?
<MrTuxHdb> nope
<gioans> bạn biết nhiều Ubuntu nhỉ
<MrTuxHdb> không nhiều lắm. đủ dùng thôi
<vubuntor213> cho mình hổi mới mua dell về là đã có ubuntu hả
<Crabbie> máy dell họ hay cài sẵn ubuntu
<vubuntor213> hôm mình mua là fress dos
<vubuntor213> có nghĩa là chưa đc cài ubuntu hả
<Crabbie> uhm
<vubuntor213> hgiowf muốn dùng ubuntu thì phải tuwh cài à
<Crabbie> bạn bảo chỗ bán máy cho họ cài cho
<Crabbie> mấy cái máy cài sẵn nó có tem ubuntu dán trên đấy
<vubuntor213> máy mình có tem ubuntu ở trên
<vubuntor213> nhưng ko thấy có ubuntu trong máy
<vubuntor213> nên mới hỏi
<Crabbie> thế bảo cái chỗ cài cho bạn họ cài ubuntu
<Crabbie> chỗ bán máy*
<vubuntor213> thế ahr . tớ cứ tuongr có dán tem là có trong máy rồi
<vubuntor213> mà h tìm ko thấy :v
<Crabbie> thường người ta không thích dùng ubuntu
<Crabbie> nên chắc chỗ bán máy họ cài dos vào
<Crabbie> để dễ cài win hơn
<vubuntor213> um free dos
<vubuntor213> mà mình lái thấy có ubuntu  nên tìm mà ko thấy hơi lạ
<Crabbie> he
<vubuntor213> thế cậu có dùn ubuntu ko
<Crabbie> có
<vubuntor213> hê cảm ơn nhé
<vubuntor506> hướng dẫn copy bất kỳ tập tin nào của thư mục /etc vào một thư mục mà người dùng tạo ra. Xin Cảm Ơn
#ubuntu-vn 2015-09-12
<vubuntor790> vui lòng chướng dẫn tôi cách cài đatubuntu 14
<vubuntor668> xin mọi người cho hỏi sau khi cài ubuntu 15.04, update xong nút chỉnh âm thanh trên latop HP-ElitteBook 2540p hoạt động chập chờn.
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-12
<vubuntor049> Mình không bật được terminal ạ
<MrTuxHdb> ca này khó
<Dynamo> khó hay không thì cũng chuồn rồi :v
<Kypro> helo
<Kypro> co ai onl ko
<Kypro> co ai thay minh chat ko
<MrTuxHdb> không
<vubuntor346> Ai giúp e với ạ. Máy e đang dùng ubuntu. Mà giờ e muốn cài window 7
<vubuntor346> Giúp e với
<vubuntor346> :(
<vubuntor346> Có ai k ạ??
#ubuntu-vn 2016-09-14
<vubuntor397> Mình không mở được terminal!!!
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor397: thế thì kệ bạn
<MrTuxHdb> good luck with Windows 10 + bash
#ubuntu-vn 2018-09-13
<Meimeo> Kênh này h vắng teo ta
